# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Διπολική διαταραχή >  ζητειται ελπις!!!

## dreamful_woman

εγω διαγνωστει με συναισθηματικη διπολικη διαταραχη τυπου 2 και βρισκομαι υπο ισχυρη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη.
(zyprexa, remeron, lyrica, clonotril)
παρ' ολα αυτά, μπαλατζαρω διαρκως μεταξυ εντονης ψυχικης ευφοριας και καταθλιψης.
επισης ειμαι πολυ δυσλειτουρικη.(δεν δουλευω, δεν σπουδαζω και η κοινωνικη ζωη μου εχει σημειωσει σημαντικη εκπτωση)
ευελπιστω να παρω το επιδομα της προνοιας γιατι τα οικονομικα μου εχουν αρχισει να με ζοριζουν.

θα ηθελα να ακουσω μαρτυριες κι απο αλλους διπολικους, σχετικα με το πως βιωνουν την διπολικη διαταραχη, τι φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ακολουθουν και αν ειναι λειτουργικοι ή δυσλειτουργικοι στην καθημερινοτητα τους.

----------


## giorgos1

Καλησπέρα φίλη μου. Πόσο καιρό είσαι με φάρμακα τώρα? 
Εγώ είμαι 5 μήνες τώρα που παίρνω φάρμακα και τα συμπτώματα έχουν υποχωρήσει λιγο. Εχω κάποιες εναλλαγές διάθεσης αλλα δεν την λες "κατάθλιψη". Πλέον τρώω, κοιμάμαι και έχει "καθαρίσει το κεφάλι μου". Έχω φτιάξει τις σχέσεις μου με την οικογένειά μου και έχω κάποιες επαφές με τους φίλους που ειχα "χάσει" για καιρό. Επίσης έχω αρχίσει να ψάχνω και για δουλειά, δεδομένου ότι όπως και να έχει η κατάσταση δεν θέλω να παραιτηθώ από τώρα. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά τα φάρμακα, εγώ παίρνω Cymbalda, Seroquel και Depakine. Μπορώ να πω ότι μερικές φορές μου λείπουν τα συναισθήματα που ένιωθα πριν τα φάρμακα. Ειδικά όταν ήμουν υπερβολικά "ανεβασμένος". 
Με τα φάρμακα είμαι λίγο σε "καταστολή" αλλά προσπαθώ να το παλέψω. 
Προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι θετικά. Ο πρώτος είμαι; Ή ο τελευταίος; Ασε που το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των ανθρώπων αν επισκευτεί εναν ψυχίατρο όλο και κάτι θα του βρεί. Απλά ο περισσότερος κόσμος δεν δίνει σημασία. Ειδικά οι Ελληνες μια διαταραχή προσωπικότητας την έχουνε όλοι.
Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να προσπαθήσει κανείς να ζεί με αυτό, κάνοντας παράλληλα πράγματα. Δεν πρέπει να εφησυχαζόμαστε στο πρόβλημα.

----------


## dreamful_woman

καλησπερα Γιωργο!
καταρχας χαιρομαι πολυ που εισαι καλυτερα γιατι πιστεψε με ολα αυτα τα συμπτωματα που περιγραφεις οτι ειχες πριν πεντε μηνες, μου ειναι πολυ γνωριμα...
επισης σε βλεπω πολυ "μαχητικο".
εννοω το παλευεις.
εγω δεν το εχω δυστυχως αυτο το γνωρισμα.
παραιτουμαι ευκολα και αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι οφειλεται στην δ.δ. αλλα μαλλον στην προσωπικοτητα μου ή ενδεχομενως και στα δυο.
συνεχισε τον αγωνα σου!!!  :Smile:

----------


## μυσπ

Καλησπερα φιλη μου,Εαν θελεις να συνελθεις ευκολοτερα ειναι απαιραιτητο να ενταξεις δραστηριοτητα κ ανθρωπους στην ζωη σου,Απο διπολικη δεν γνωριζω ομως ετσι αντιμετωπισα ευκολοτερα την καταθλιψη απο την οποια εχω μεγαλη πειρα,Εαν προσπαθησεις κ κανεις απειρη υπομονη θα τα καταφερεις

----------


## giorgos1

Επίσης τα αντιεπιληπτικά που παίρνουμε για την δ.δ έχουν σαν ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια την απώλεια κινήτρου. Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που θέλω να τα κόψω τελείως κάποια στιγμή.

----------


## dreamful_woman

> Καλησπερα φιλη μου,Εαν θελεις να συνελθεις ευκολοτερα ειναι απαιραιτητο να ενταξεις δραστηριοτητα κ ανθρωπους στην ζωη σου,Απο διπολικη δεν γνωριζω ομως ετσι αντιμετωπισα ευκολοτερα την καταθλιψη απο την οποια εχω μεγαλη πειρα,Εαν προσπαθησεις κ κανεις απειρη υπομονη θα τα καταφερεις


σε ενα μηνα θα αρχισω γκρουπ-θεραπι
πιστευω κ ελπιζω οτι αυτο θα με βοηθησει

----------


## dreamful_woman

> Επίσης τα αντιεπιληπτικά που παίρνουμε για την δ.δ έχουν σαν ανεπιθύμητη ενέργεια την απώλεια κινήτρου. Αυτός είναι ένας λόγος που θέλω να τα κόψω τελείως κάποια στιγμή.


το μονο φαρμακο που παιρνω με αντιεπιληπτικη δραση ειναι το clonotril, αλλα να σου πω την αληθεια, πιο πολυ με βοηθαει η αγχολυτικη του δραση (συνταγογραφειται με κοκκινη γραμμη)

----------


## dreamful_woman

ας πηγαινε ρε πουστη μου ενας τομεας της ζωης μου καλα!!!!
εστω ενας!!!!
δεν ζηταω πολλα νομιζω...
αν συνεχιστει αυτη η κατασταση σε λιγο θα σας γραφω απο την κολαση... :Mad:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

καλη μου ντριμφουλ μην απελπιζεσαι ολοι εδω ετσι ειμαστε δεν εισαι η μονη 
γιατι δε ζητας καποιο αντιεπιληπτικο χωρις κοκκινη γραμμη;

----------


## dreamful_woman

> καλη μου ντριμφουλ μην απελπιζεσαι ολοι εδω ετσι ειμαστε δεν εισαι η μονη 
> γιατι δε ζητας καποιο αντιεπιληπτικο χωρις κοκκινη γραμμη;


βασικα εγω θα ηθελα ακριβως το αντιθετο εσωτερικη_σηψη μου 
δηλαδη να επερνα μεγαλυτερη δοση αγχολυτικου
ο γιατρος μου πιστευει-και ισως εχει δικιο- οτι το συγκεκριμενο φαρμακο, προκαλει εθισμο και οτι το βασικο θεραπευτικο μου φαρμακο ειναι το ζυπρεξα, γιατι οπως μου εχει πει, το υπερμετρο αγχος μου ξεκιναει απο την συναισθηματικη ασταθεια που βιωνω και οτι τα αγχολυτικα σε ηρεμουν προσωρινα
να σημειωσω οτι αυτος-ο κατα την κριση του- φοβερος και τρομερος σταθεροποιητης, με εχει κανει ενα βοδι (στα πολλα περιττα κιλα μου αναφερομαι...)
α...και κατι αλλο!
νομιζω οτι δεν σου αξιζει αυτο το ψευδωνυμο  :Smile: 
σε κανεναν ανθρωπο δεν αξιζει ανεξαρτητως ψυχοπαθολογιας  :Smile:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

χεχε οταν το εγραψα ημουν ενα ρακος..οχι οτι τωρα βελτιωθηκε η συνειδηση μου αλλα.. κατι ψιλα αλλαξαν

----------


## dreamful_woman

> χεχε οταν το εγραψα ημουν ενα ρακος..οχι οτι τωρα βελτιωθηκε η συνειδηση μου αλλα.. *κατι ψιλα αλλαξαν*


nice  :Big Grin: 
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα να συνεχισεις την ανοδικη σου πορεια  :Big Grin:

----------


## dreamful_woman

καλησπερα σε ολη την bipolar-και οχι μονο-παρεα!
δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα σημερα
ενω το πρωι πετουσα στα συννεφα, εδω και λιγες ωρες νιωθω παλι καταθλιψη.
το παθαινετε και σεις αυτο?
στην κυκλοθυμια αναφερομαι και οχι σε μεικτο επεισοδιο...
αυτο το πανω-κατω με εχει κουρασει αφορητα
ασανσερ καταντησε πια η ψυχη μου
και το κακο με μενα, ειναι οτι δεν πεφτω μονο με σοβαρες αιτιες, αλλα και με ασημαντες αφορμες, που ενας "φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος", θα τις προσπερνουσε και ουτε καν θα τον αγγιζαν

----------


## giorgos1

Σε νιώθω. Και γω τα ίδια. Καποιες μέρες μπορεί να "ανεβοκατέβω" και 20 φορές..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dreamful_woman

ο,τι κατεβαινει, ανεβαινει και αντιστροφα...
διπολικος νομος (και οχι μονο  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## anxious4ever

νομιζω κ με ολο το θαρρος (συγχωρεστε με για την παρεμβαση μου-η διαγνωση μου ειναι αγχωδεις διαταραχες κ καταθλιψη) ,οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε τα πανω μας κ τα κατω μας..θελω να ρωτησω το εξης...εγω σημερα το πρωι σκεπτομενη κατι που με χαλασε ενιωθα ενα ρακος..καπως στενοχωρημενη..οταν ομως το συζητησα κ πηρα κουραγιο κ δυναμη νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα.δεν πεταω στα συννεφα..αλλα δεν ειμαι κ τοσο χαλια οσο το πρωι..
μπορει το απογευμα παλι να νιωσω λιγο στενοχωρημενη σκεπτομενη παλι καπως αρνητικα το προβλημα μου..αυτο σημαινει οτι ειμαι διπολικη?
ρωταω γιατι πολες φορες με εχει απασχολησει προσωπικα.
μερικες ωρες μεσα στην μερα νιωθω καποια μελαγχολια κ μετα ισως καλυτερα.οχι ευτυχισμενη..αλλα απλα καλυτερα.
ολοι οι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν τετοια σκαμπανευασματα?΄πρεπει το συναισθημα μας να ειναι σταθερο?

----------


## giorgos1

> νομιζω κ με ολο το θαρρος (συγχωρεστε με για την παρεμβαση μου-η διαγνωση μου ειναι αγχωδεις διαταραχες κ καταθλιψη) ,οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε τα πανω μας κ τα κατω μας..θελω να ρωτησω το εξης...εγω σημερα το πρωι σκεπτομενη κατι που με χαλασε ενιωθα ενα ρακος..καπως στενοχωρημενη..οταν ομως το συζητησα κ πηρα κουραγιο κ δυναμη νιωθω πολυ καλυτερα.δεν πεταω στα συννεφα..αλλα δεν ειμαι κ τοσο χαλια οσο το πρωι..
> μπορει το απογευμα παλι να νιωσω λιγο στενοχωρημενη σκεπτομενη παλι καπως αρνητικα το προβλημα μου..αυτο σημαινει οτι ειμαι διπολικη?
> ρωταω γιατι πολες φορες με εχει απασχολησει προσωπικα.
> μερικες ωρες μεσα στην μερα νιωθω καποια μελαγχολια κ μετα ισως καλυτερα.οχι ευτυχισμενη..αλλα απλα καλυτερα.
> ολοι οι ανθρωποι δεν εχουν τετοια σκαμπανευασματα?΄πρεπει το συναισθημα μας να ειναι σταθερο?


Η διπολική έχει καταθλίψεις, άγχος και σκαμπανευάσματα αλλά έχει και μανίες, υπομανιες κλπ από όσο ξέρω.
Μπορεί να έχεις κάποια συναισθηματική διαταραχή. Καλυτερα να μιλησεις με ενα γιατρο βέβαια.

----------


## anxious4ever

μανια δνε παρουσιαζω..δεδομενου οτι δεν νιωθω ακραια ..κ κοιμαμαι πολυ κ γενικα ειμαι ηρεμος ανθρωπος ..ειμαι οπως ημουν παντα.
οταν σκεφτω κατι που με προβληματιζει πεφτω.ρωτησα κ γιατρους κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειμαι διπολικη.
εγω παντα ομως σκεφτομουν "ρε λες να κανουν λαθος?"

----------


## dreamful_woman

BOOM αυτα τα συναισθηματα που νιωθεις, κατα την γνωμη μου δεν παραπεμπουν σε διπολισμο.
τα "σκαμπανευασματα" των διπολικων (included me), ειναι πολυ πιο "ακραια" σε ενταση.
οπως ειπε και ο γιωργος αν δεν εχεις κανει ποτε σου μανια ή υπομανια, ειναι βεβαιο οτι δεν εχεις διπολικη διαταραχη.

συναισθηματικη ασταθεια βεβαια υπαρχει και σε πολλες αλλες παθησεις, οπως για παραδειγμα στην μεταιχμιακη διαταραχη (ελπιζω τωρα να μην σου βαζω ιδεες οτι εχεις μεταιχμιακη  :Smile:  )

επισης υπαρχουν και οι λεγομενες υποκλινικες περιπτωσεις διπολικης διαταραχης, κατα τις οποιες τα ατομα που τις βιωνουν, μπορει μεν να "βασανιζονται" αλλα ειναι πολυ πιο λειτουργικα απο τους υπολοιπους διπολικους και ορισμενοι απο αυτους δεν χρηζουν καν φαρμακευτικης αγωγης.
(κατι δλδ σαν διπολικη διαταραχη αλλα σε πολυ πιο light μορφη)

αλλα επειδη δεν ειμαι ειδικος και αυτα που σου γραφω απλα τα εχω διαβασει, το καλυτερο που εχεις να κανεις ειναι να συζητησεις με τον γιατρο σου για αυτο το θεμα. :Smile:

----------


## serios

Πιστεύω πως αυτά τα σκαμπανεβάζματα στο συναίσθημά σου απλά ακολουθούν το σκαμπανέβασμα των σκέψεών σου.Όλοι οι άνθρωποι το παθαίνουμε όταν σκεφτόμαστε αρνητικά και μετά παλεύουμε να διώξουμε αυτή την αρνητική σκέψη με κάτι που μας δίνει κουράγιο.

----------


## Macgyver

> μανια δνε παρουσιαζω..δεδομενου οτι δεν νιωθω ακραια ..κ κοιμαμαι πολυ κ γενικα ειμαι ηρεμος ανθρωπος ..ειμαι οπως ημουν παντα.
> οταν σκεφτω κατι που με προβληματιζει πεφτω.ρωτησα κ γιατρους κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειμαι διπολικη.
> εγω παντα ομως σκεφτομουν "ρε λες να κανουν λαθος?"



Mπα , κ εγω που εχω κτθλψη , εχω σκαμπανεβασματα , μην χολοσκας , οι γιατροι εχουν δικιο , δεν εχεις διπολικη . Μην σου μπαινουν ιδεες .

----------


## dreamful_woman

> μανια δνε παρουσιαζω..δεδομενου οτι δεν νιωθω ακραια ..κ κοιμαμαι πολυ κ γενικα ειμαι ηρεμος ανθρωπος ..ειμαι οπως ημουν παντα.
> οταν σκεφτω κατι που με προβληματιζει πεφτω.ρωτησα κ γιατρους κ μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειμαι διπολικη.
> εγω παντα ομως σκεφτομουν "ρε λες να κανουν λαθος?"


και γω καποτε μπουμ νομιζα οτι εχω ολες τις ψυχωσεις του κοσμου...!!!
πλεον εμπιστευομαι την διαγνωση του ψυχιατρου κ της κλινικης ψυχολογου που με παρακολουθουν εδω και καποια χρονια

----------


## dreamful_woman

παλι επεσα με μια ασημαντη αφορμη  :Frown: 
πεφτω μολις αρχιζει και σουρουπωνει-διαπιστωμενο πλεον...
με βλεπω σε λιγους μηνες να αρχιζω το μοιρολοι μου απο τις 4-5 το απογευμα...

----------


## Macgyver

Πιστεύω ότι αξίζει να προσπαθήσει κανείς να ζεί με αυτό, κάνοντας παράλληλα πράγματα. Δεν πρέπει να εφησυχαζόμαστε στο πρόβλημα. :Smile: [/QUOTE]



Γιωργο , παλι καλα που με τοσα φαρμακα , εισαι λιγο σε καταστολη . Ο γιατρος μου , δεν ειναι υπερ της πολυφαρμακιας , γιατι γινεσαι απαθης , και κουκουλωνεις το προβλημα . 
Τελος , προτιμω και το εφαρμοζω , να προσπαθω να ζω χωρις φαρμακα , να εχω πληρη αντιληψη των συναισθηματων μου , αλλα εγω ειμαι εγω .

----------


## Macgyver

> εγω δεν το εχω δυστυχως αυτο το γνωρισμα.
> παραιτουμαι ευκολα και αυτο δεν νομιζω οτι οφειλεται στην δ.δ. αλλα μαλλον στην προσωπικοτητα μου ή ενδεχομενως και στα δυο.
> συνεχισε τον αγωνα σου!!!



Καλησπερα D.W. , επετρεψε μου να παρατηρησω , οτι αυτο οφειλεται στην προσωπικοτητα σου . Και το ζυπρεξα ανοιγει την ορεξη τρομακτικα , αντι για το κλονοτριλ , για ρωτα το γιατρο σου , παιρνω το λυρικα ( αντιεπιληπτικο , για γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη ) , για ναπεξαρτητοποιηθω απο τα 8-9 ζαναξ !!!! / ημερα , που με εθισε ενας καλος γιατρουλης . Συγγνωμη για την παρεμβαση .

----------


## dreamful_woman

το παιρνω και γω το λυρικα 
το ζαναξ οντως απαισιο φαρμακο για οσους χρειαζονται αγχολυτικο σε καθημερινη βαση.
και γω το επερνα με τις χουφτες αλλα ευτυχως το ξεφορτωθηκα
οσο για την ορεξη για φαι αστα να πανε....
και το ζυπρεξα ανοιγει την ορεξη και το ριμερον ακομα περισσοτερο...
τρεις σταθεροποιητες διαθεσης και σταθεροποιηση δεν βλεπω...
δεν κανω επεισοδια αλλα εχω μια μιξη αγχους-δυσθυμιας πολυ βασανιστικη.
και κυκλοθυμια επισης.

----------


## giorgos1

Macgyver ούτε εγώ είμαι υπερ άλλα είναι αναλογα την περιπτωση βέβαια. Σε ελαφριές περιπτώσεις που μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις, τα αποφεύγεις, και κάνεις καμία ψυχαθεραπεία. 
Προσωπικά πάντως με βοήθησαν απίστευτα τα φάρμακα, σε δ.δ. με ψυχώσεις, σε εποχή που είχα σοβαρή κατάθλιψη. 

"Ναρκωτικό" τύπου ζανάξ ελπίζω να μην πάρω ποτέ. Αλλά και να χρειαστεί υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικά φάρμακα όπως αυτό που λες εσύ.

----------


## Macgyver

D.W , το ρεμερον ειναι οτι χειροτερο για την ορεξη , μεστειλε προ ετων αδιαβαστο στο διαιτολογο !! σταθεροποποιητες διαθεσης δεν υπαρχουν ( αυτο μου θυμιζει σταθεροποιητη παστεριωμενου γαλακτος ! ) , απλως σε κανουν απαθη , και δεν αισθανεσαι τιποτα , δλδ ' αμβλυνουν' το συναισθημα . Κ εγω εχω μιξη αγχους-δυσθυμιας , οχι κυκλοθυμιες , αλλα δεν εχω εντοπισει αποτελεσματικο φαρμακο , το παλευω ιδιαις δυναμεις , με την αισιοδοξια μου , το ηθικο μου , οχι ανησυχιες , μη διατηρωντας αρνητικες σκεψεις και μενοντας απασχολημενος με οτιδηποτε μουρθη . Αν δεν ειχα εμπλακει με τα κ@λοζαναξ , ουτε λυρικα θαπαιρνα . Καταθλιψη χρονια εχω , για την ιστορια !

----------


## Macgyver

> Macgyver ούτε εγώ είμαι υπερ άλλα είναι αναλογα την περιπτωση βέβαια. Σε ελαφριές περιπτώσεις που μπορείς να τα αποφύγεις, τα αποφεύγεις, και κάνεις καμία ψυχαθεραπεία. 
> Προσωπικά πάντως με βοήθησαν απίστευτα τα φάρμακα, σε δ.δ. με ψυχώσεις, σε εποχή που είχα σοβαρή κατάθλιψη. 
> 
> "Ναρκωτικό" τύπου ζανάξ ελπίζω να μην πάρω ποτέ. Αλλά και να χρειαστεί υπάρχουν και εναλλακτικά φάρμακα όπως αυτό που λες εσύ.


Γιωργο , αλλο οι ψυχωσεις , δεν τις ξερω . Καλα το λες ναρκωτικο το ζαναξ . Αγγελος .

----------


## dreamful_woman

deleted......

----------


## anxious4ever

ευχασριστω παιδια που με βοηθησατε να καταλαβω ...οντως νιωθω οτι χαλιεμαι απλα απο τις σκεψεις μου οι οποιες εχουν κ πραγματικο υποβαθρο..
εχω καποιες ανησυχιες σχετικα με το μελλον μου.
αυτο με χαλαει λιγο εως πολυ ..
οκ..ομως οπως καποιοι ξερετε κανω θεραπεια για καταθλιψη με ladose κ παει καλα.τουλαχιστον νιωθω οτι ζω κανονικα.
ειμαι παλι ο εαυτος μου.απλα φοβηθηκα λιγο καποια σκαμπανεβασματα..
αλλα κ παλι οντως δεν ειναι ακραια..οταν σκεφτω θετικα τοτε νιωθω οκ.
να σας ρωτησω κ κατι αλλο?μηπως μπορειτε να με βοηθησετε?
ο πεθερος μου πασχει απο διπολικη.αυτη η διαγνωση ειχε βγει παλια..πηρε καποια φαρμακα κ τωρα εχει σταματησει τα φαρμακα 3 χρονια..αρνειται να παρει ο.τιδηποτε.
ειναι παντα παρμενος..παντα νευριασμενος.κανει παααρα πολλα πραγματα.ειναι επιθετικος.γκαριζει οταν μιλαει κ οταν του λεμε να παει στον γιατρο λεει "ειστε τρελλοι εσεις να πατε στον γιατρο"...μιλαει με παθος για την θρησκεια κ την πολιτικη.παντα την συζητηση την παει εκει...κ αν του πεις την γνωμη σου κ ειναι αντιθετη με την δικη του..φωναζει κ γινεται επιθετικος.τωρα αφου εβαψε το σπιτι κ τελειωσε..επεσε στο κρεβατι κ λεει οτι δεν ειναι κοσμος αυτος που ζει κ οτι πρεπει να αυτοκτονησει.
εχει προβλημα ..κ η πεθερα μου τραβαει τα μαλλια της., η γυναικα δε ξερει τι να κανει.δεν συνεργαζεται κ δε δεχεται κουβεντα.τι να κανουμε δε ξερω.
τι γινεται σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις?

----------


## anxious4ever

μολις εμαθα οτι ακυρωσε το ραντεβου με τον οδοντιατρο του..εφυγε απο το σπιτι χωρις καφε χωρις να φαει κατι.με πηρε τηλ η πεθερα μου ..του ειπε "γιατι ακυρωσες τον οδοντιατρο?" κ της ειπε "ειναι ασχρηστο κ περιττο να παω..αλλωστε τις εχω παρει τις αποφασεις μου.." κ εφυγε απο το σπιτι κ τι κινητο του ειναι κλειστο.
φοβομαστε οτι θα αυτοκτονησει..κ δεν ξερουμε τι να κανουμε?! γινεται κ πολυ επιθετικος αν του μιλησεις.

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΒΟΟΜ κοριτσι μου καλημερα  :Smile: 
τον πεθερο σου πρεπει να τον δει οπωσδηποτε καποιος ειδικος, εστω και "με το ζορι"
ειναι κριμα να βασανιζεται ο ιδιος και να κανει και την δικη σας ζωη τοσο δυσκολη
μακαρι να ηξερα να σου υποδειξω εναν τροπο για να τον πεισετε να παει σε γιατρο

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι φυσικα..να τον δει αλλα πως να τον δει αφου αρνειται?μολις του πεις καμια κουβεντα "χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια" βριζει, γινεται επιθετικος κ φοβαται κ η πεθερα μου για την ζωη της..μου φαινεται οτι στο τελος μονο με εισαγγελεα θα κανουμε δουλεια..
τι γινεται στις περιπτωσεις αυτες ρε παιδια?ονως μονο με εισαγγελικη?μου φαινεται ακραιο.κ λυπαμαι γιατι πραγματικα..θελω να ναι καλα ο ανθρωπος κ να σταμτησει να βασανιζεται.

----------


## Macgyver

BOOM , ο πεθερος σου δεν λειτουργει , και αυτο που λεει η D.W. με το ζορι , δεν θα δουλεψει , πιστευω , δεν ξερω τι μπορεις να κανεις , πεδιον συννενοησης ανυπαρκτο , μη συνεργασιμος , δεν ξερω τι ακολουθει μετα απο αυτο , εισαγγελεας ? καλη ιδεα , αν και αγνοω το αντικειμενο .

----------


## dreamful_woman

> μονο με εισαγγελικη?


στην αναγκη ναι!
πριν προβεις σε αυτη την υστατη λυση, μηπως να συμβουλευοσουν καποιον ψυχιατρο, προκειμενου να σου υποδειξει καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και να του λιωνετε τα φαρμακα στο φαι του?
εφαρμοζεται αυτη η μεθοδος σε εφηβους κ ενηλικες που δεν ειναι συνεργασιμοι

----------


## giorgos1

BOOM αν προσπαθούσε να του μιλήσει το άτομο που ακούει πιο πολύ στην οικογένεια; Ή δεν υπάρχει τρόπος; Πως το βλέπεις;

----------


## anxious4ever

καταρχην χιλια ευχαριστω κ παλι για την βοηθεια σας!! να στε ολοι καλα!
τον παιρνω τηλ κ το χει κλειστο..ολοι τον παιρνουμε τηλ.ενω ξερουμε οτι το εχει κλειστο εξακολουθει να το εχει κλειστο.
ειπα στον αντρα μου να κατσει να του μιλησει καπου εξω..σε ουδετερο περιβαλλον..να του πει ευγενικα κ ηρεμα οτι ανησυχει γι αυτον κ οτι χρειαζεται βοηθεια.
ο αντρας μου ειναι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα ακουσει..αλλα θα το κανει..
μετα σκεφτηκα κ γω να τα λιωνει η πεθερα μου στο φαγητο του.το σκεφτεται κ αυτη..αλλα φοβαται μη την παρει χαμπαρι.αν την παριε χαμπαρι παει την σκοτωσε.
αυτο που προεχει τωρα ειναι να τον βρουμε κ να ναι καλα.
απο αυριο θα λειφθουν μετρα.
κ σκεφτομαι να του μιλησω κ γω η ιδια..να του παραθεσω το δικο μου προβλημα της καταθλιψης που εχω κ να του πω οτι παιρνω ενα χαπι κ ολα καλα.
κ οτι αν θελει να παμε μαζι σε εναν γιατρο..θα το προσπαθησω..

----------


## anxious4ever

τελικα γυρισε μεθυσμενος..φωναζε ! οτι θα αυτοκτονησει.πηγαν τα παιδια του απο κει..ειπαν στην μανα να παρουν ασθενοφορο.
ομως αφου προβαλλει αντισταση δνε θα τον παρει το ασθενοφορο.
τον κραταγαν απο την μπλουζα να μην πεσει απο το μπαλκονι...
τραγικες καταστασεις.
δνε ξερω τι θα κανουν..εγω ειπα να παρουν την αστυνομια να παει απο κει να τον πανε καπου για να γινει καλα..
η μανα δε συμφωνει γιατι λεει θα τον κανουν φυτο κ νευριασα παρα πολυ..λεγοντας της"τοτε αφηστε τον να σκοτωθει ..αν μπορειτε να σηκωσετε ολο αυτο..μην κανετε τιποτα"//
δεν μπορω να επεμβω αλλο.την γνωμη μου την ειπα.αλλωστε δεν εχω το δικαιωμα.

----------


## giorgos1

ΒΟΟΜ μιληστε με εναν ψυχιατρο επειγοντως να ρωτησετε τη γνωμη του. Να δειτε τι θα σας πει κι αυτός.

----------


## anxious4ever

μου πε ο αδερφος του αντρα μου οτι θα τον πανε μεσα με το ζορι..λεει δεν υπαρχει αλλη λυση..
δεν ξερω τι θα κανουν..αντε να δουμε.μακαρι ολα να παν καλα.
ο ανθρωπος δεν εχει επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα.ζει σε εναν κοσμο που του φαινεται χαλια.λεει οτι πρεπει να πεθανει για να μην ζει σε εναν κοσμο που ειναι χαλια.(οκ δνε εχει κ αδικο...) αλλα ειναι υπερβολικο αυτο.
νομιζω εφτασε στο απροχωρητο η κατασταση.εμαθα επισης οτι κοπαναγε το κεφαλι του στον τοιχο για να το σπασει κ τον κρατησαν τα παιδια του.
τωρα κοιμαται.

----------


## anxious4ever

ο ψυχιατρος μου ειπε μεσα με εισαγγελεα.να παρουμε αστυνομια αρχκα..δεν ξερω τι θα κανουν.δεν περναει κ απο το χερι μου ολο αυτο.

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΒΟΟΜ, 
οσο "βαρβαρη" κι αν φανταζει μια ακουσια νοσηλεια στην αρχη, τελικα ειναι σωτήρια λύση.
εμπιστευθειτε την πειρα και τις γνωσεις των γιατρων!
εμεις οτι και να πουμε απο δω ειναι λιγο....

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι..εχετε δικιο .τελικα συμφωνησαμε να παμε σε εισαγγελεα.
ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την βοηθεια!

----------


## dreamful_woman

να εισαι καλα κοριτσι μου
εσυ εκανες το καλυτερο που μπορουσες
καλη αναρρωση στον πεθερο σου
ολα θα πανε καλα  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

η αδιαφορια της ψυχολογου μου, εχει αρχισει να με εκνευριζει πολυ!
ενω στην προηγουμενη συνεδρια μας, με ειδε χαλια, δεν εννοει να σηκωσει το κινητο της, παρολο που της εχω αφησει πολλα μηνυματα.
της ζητησα μεσω του τηλεφωνητη μια εξτρα συνεδρια και αυτη με γραφει εκει που δεν γραφει το μελανι
επισης εχει αρχισει να με εκνευριζει, η αδιαφορια των φιλων μου, οι οποιοι με εχουν γραμμενη στα @@ τους

----------


## dreamful_woman

ΒΑΛΛΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!!!  :Mad:

----------


## manos32

Απαράδεκτη η συμπεριφορά της ψυχολόγου σου...Αίσχος πραγματικά..Για τους φίλους εχω βγάλει κι εγώ τα ίδια συμπεράσματα καιρό τώρα..Σπάνιοι οι καλοί φίλοι..

----------


## dreamful_woman

Μανο κι εσυ διπολικος?
δεν εχουμε ξαναμιλησει γι' αυτο ρωταω...
οχι βεβαια οτι πιστευω οτι μονο οι διπολικοι με καταλαβαινουν  :Smile:

----------


## manos32

Οχι,αλλά αγοραφοβικός δυστυχώς και μου έχει δημιουργήσει μεγάλο πρόβλημα..Κάθε άνθρωπος που η καθhμερινότητά του εχει πληγεί θα σε καταλάβει και σε νιώθει.. :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

κι εγω εχω αγοραφοβια, η οποια μου εχει στερησει πολλες απολαυσεις της ζωης
αυτο ειναι καινουριο φρουτο
μου παρουσιαστηκε πριν τρια σχεδον χρονια.
η διπολικη διαταραχη προυπηρχε
λυπαμαι που υποφερεις, αλλα χαιρομαι που με ακους (διαβαζεις) και που με καταλαβαινεις  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

με διακατεχει μια ακατανικητη ταση να πεταξω το κινητο στα σκουπιδια και να διαγραφω απο το φεις-μπουκ, προκειμενου να μην περιμενω απαντησεις, που ερχονται οταν πια δεν χρειαζεται απαντηση...

----------


## dreamful_woman

καλημέρα!!!  :Smile: 
καπως καλυτερα σημερα.
σουταραμε το effexor και μειωσαμε την δοσολογια του remeron.
ειμαι πολυ πιο ηρεμη και κοιμαμαι καλα.
τελικα την γλυτωσαν το κινητο και οι φιλοι μου απο το facebook.
μιλησα μαζι τους και πλεον εφυγε η οργη που ενιωθα για αυτους.
θα χαιρομουν ακομη περισσοτερο βεβαια αν τους εβλεπα απο κοντα, 
αλλα αφενος μας χωριζει τεραστια χιλιομετρικη αποσταση 
και αφετερου περνανε και κεινοι δυσκολα...

----------


## dreamful_woman

και τα παραπανω λογια μου κρατηστε τα σε quote γιατι παιζει να αλλαξω παλι οπτικη γωνια θεωρησης και να ξαναρχισω να γραφω και να κανω πραγματα για τα οποια μετανιωνω την επομενη μερα, την επομενη ωρα, το επομενο λεπτο...

----------


## dreamful_woman

..................................................

----------


## dreamful_woman

ελπιζω το γεγονος οτι δεν υπαρχει μεγαλη συμμετοχη απο διπολικους στο φορουμ να οφειλεται στο γεγονος οτι ασχολουνται με πολυ πιο ευχαριστα πραγματα απ' το να επικοινωνουν τον πονο τους σε αγνωστους και οχι στο οτι βρισκονται εκει που κοντεψα να παω και γω πριν δυο βδομαδες... :Frown:

----------


## dreamful_woman

σημερα θυμωσα!
και θυμωσα πολυ!
το θεμα εχει να κανει με την ψυχολογο μου.
ειχαμε ραντεβου στις 11 και αφου χτυπησα το κουδουνι περι τις 20 φορες και την πηρα τηλεφωνο αλλες 20, ελαβα ενα μηνυμα κατα τις 11:15 στο οποιο μου ελεγε οτι της ετυχε κατι εκτακτο και βρισκεται εκτος αθηνων.
οκ ανθρωπος ειναι.
σεβαστο.
ο λογος που θυμωσα ειναι οτι με ειδοποιησε ενα ολοκληρο τεταρτο μετα το ραντεβου.
τι στο διαολο?αεροπλανο ειναι και βρεθηκε εκτος αθηνων μεσα σε ενα τεταρτο?
δεν μπορουσε να με ειδοποιησει νωριτερα?
κατα τα αλλα.....οταν εγω ακυρωνω ραντεβου, το χρεωνομαι.
την επομενη φορα ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ Η ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΘΕΙ!!!
πρεπει να εισαι διπολικη για να θυμωσεις με τετοια απαραδεκτη και αντιεπαγγελματικη συμπεριφορα???

----------


## dreamful_woman

με ακουει κανεις ?
πειτε μου ρε παιδια αν ειμαι υπερβολικη!?!
δεν ξερω πως να το διαχειριστω αυτο που συνεβη σημερα με την ψυχολογο μου...!!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε συ ειναι απαραδεκτη!! εχω κανει 14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου ποτε δε με αφησε ετσι..
δεν ειναι σωστη η συμπεριφορα της.επρεπε απο χτες να σε ειχε ειδοποιησει!!!! μη ξαναπας!!
αλλαξε αμεσως ψυχοθεραπευτη/υτρια..
ετσι κ γω ενας νεος που βρηκα τωρα προσφατα κ τον εστειλα επειδη ειχα προβλημα κ τον επαιρνα 6 μερες κ δε με πηρε ποτε πισω.δεν του εδωσα δευτερη ευκαιρια..
πας να γινεις καλα κ σε κανουν χειροτερα κατι αχρηστοι..αει σιχτιρ νευριασα τωρα!!!χεχε!

----------


## anxious4ever

τι υπερβολικη μωρε?πρεπει να εισαι διπολικος για να νευριασεις????ελεος!! ο καθενας θα νευριαζε!!!!
μα αυτοι πας καλα κ σε κανουν χειροτερα! να μη ξαναπας κ να της στειλεις κ μνμ οτι ειναι αχρηστη απλα κ οτι δεν θα παρει δεκαρα...
ενας σωστος επαγγελματιας δε φερεται ετσι.!!
ο αναλυομενος πρεπει να νιωθει ασφαλεια.τι σχεση να χτισεις με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου οταν σε "δινει" ετσι...

----------


## marian_m

> με ακουει κανεις ?
> πειτε μου ρε παιδια αν ειμαι υπερβολικη!?!
> δεν ξερω πως να το διαχειριστω αυτο που συνεβη σημερα με την ψυχολογο μου...!!!!


Όχι, δεν είσαι καθόλου υπερβολική. Τη θεωρώ άκρως αντιεπαγγελματική και αγενή συμπεριφορά.
Εγώ έναν τέτοιο επαγγελματία δεν θα τον εμπιστευόμουνα.
Αλλά ούτε από κάποιον φίλο θα ανεχόμουνα τέτοια συμπεριφορά.
Εκτός αν μου βρισκόταν σε φορείο εκείνη τη στιγμή!

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν ξερω ρε συ μπουμ τι να κανω...
μου εχει προσφερει παρα πολλα και επειδη ειμαστε συνομιληκες, υπαρχει και η λεγομενη θεραπευτικη χημεια.
παω εδω και 2 χρονια.
εχω αφησει πολλες θεραπευτικες (και οχι μονο) σχεσεις στη μεση.
απλα τσαντιστηκα αφανταστα γιατι πηγα στο γραφειο της με τεραστια χαρα κ προσμονη και τελικα βρηκα κλειστη την πορτα.
ειναι τοσα πολλα που θελω να της πω...αλλα προβλεπω να αναλωνεται η επομενη συνεδρια στο πως ενιωσα με αυτο που εγινε.
θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι ηρεμη.
τωρα δεν της τηλεφωνω γιατι ο τονος της φωνης μου θα ειναι πολυ θυμωμενος κ δεν το θελω...
αυριο μαλλον θα την παρω

----------


## anxious4ever

> δεν ξερω ρε συ μπουμ τι να κανω...
> μου εχει προσφερει παρα πολλα και επειδη ειμαστε συνομιληκες, υπαρχει και η λεγομενη θεραπευτικη χημεια.
> παω εδω και 2 χρονια.
> εχω αφησει πολλες θεραπευτικες (και οχι μονο) σχεσεις στη μεση.
> απλα τσαντιστηκα αφανταστα γιατι πηγα στο γραφειο της με τεραστια χαρα κ προσμονη και τελικα βρηκα κλειστη την πορτα.
> ειναι τοσα πολλα που θελω να της πω...αλλα προβλεπω να αναλωνεται η επομενη συνεδρια στο πως ενιωσα με αυτο που εγινε.
> θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι ηρεμη.
> τωρα δεν της τηλεφωνω γιατι ο τονος της φωνης μου θα ειναι πολυ θυμωμενος κ δεν το θελω...
> αυριο μαλλον θα την παρω


κοριτσι μου καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις επενδυσει στην σχεση σας κ γι αυτο κιολας σε πληγωσε κ τοσο πολυ.
φαντασου εγω που τον τυπο τον γνωριζα μονο 2 μηνες κ βρηκα την πορτα του κλειστη κ παλι καπως στενοχωρηθηκα..
ομως σκεψου στο μελλον κατα ποσο θα μπορει να ανταποκρινεται οταν εσυ θα κραυγαζεις για βοηθεια..χανεται ετσι η εμποστοσυνη κ δεν μπορεις να στηριχτεις μετα.
εγω θα σου ελεγα να μη μασησεις κ να το ρισκαρεις αλλη μια φορα κ να βρεις εναν πολυ σωστο επαγγελματια..
θα πρεπει ο ειδικος να ειναι τρομερα τυπικος σε αυτα κ να μην αφηνει κενα στον αναλυομενο.
εχεις ηδη υποφερει πολυ.σου αξιζει το καλυτερο.γιατι συμβιβαζεσαι με ημιμετρα?

----------


## dreamful_woman

μπουμ την πηρα τηλεφωνο και προσπαθησα να εχω σχετικα ηρεμο τονο στη φωνη μου.
οχι οτι τα καταφερα!  :Mad: 
μου ειπε οτι θα με παρει εκεινη το μεσημερι και θα μου εξηγησει.
σκεφτομαι να της δωσω μια ακομη ευκαιρια....
βασικα οχι σε κεινη...σε μενα και στην θεραπευτικη σχεση που εχουμε χτισει.

----------


## anxious4ever

> μπουμ την πηρα τηλεφωνο και προσπαθησα να εχω σχετικα ηρεμο τονο στη φωνη μου.
> οχι οτι τα καταφερα! 
> μου ειπε οτι θα με παρει εκεινη το μεσημερι και θα μου εξηγησει.
> σκεφτομαι να της δωσω μια ακομη ευκαιρια....
> βασικα οχι σε κεινη...σε μενα και στην θεραπευτικη σχεση που εχουμε χτισει.


φυσικα εσυ θα αποφασισεις κ κανεις δε θα σε κρινει για τις αποφασεις σου.αν εσυ πιστευεις οτι αξιζει δευτερης ευκαιριας τοτε γιατι οχι?
ευχομαι ομως οταν πας εκει να βγαλεις απο μεσα σου ολα τα δυσαρεστα συναισθηματα που εχουν δημιουργηθει εξαιτιας της ανευθυνοτητας της κ να τονισεις οτι δεν θα πρεπε να παιζει ετσι με την ψυχικη σου υγεια μιας κ η σταθεροτητα κ η συνεπεια θα συμβαλλει στο θεραπευτικο αποτελεσμα...

----------


## dreamful_woman

νεο ανακοινωθεν!
μιλησαμε αρκετη ωρα στο τηλεφωνο.
μου ειπε οτι της συνεβη κατι αναπαντεχο.
μου ειπε επισης οτι μου εστελνε μηνυματα και απο λαθος της δεν τα εστελνε στο κινητο αλλα στο σταθερο.
μου ζητησε συγνωμη.
εδω και δυο χρονια εχουν γινει αποδεκτα απο μερους της παρα πολλα δικα μου συγνωμη.
μεχρι και τυφλα στο μεθυσι εχω παει...
εχει δειξει τεραστια ανοχη και αντοχη.
προκειται για μια απο τις ελαχιστες θεραπευτικες σχεσεις μου, που αντεξαν στον χρονο....

----------


## anxious4ever

> νεο ανακοινωθεν!
> μιλησαμε αρκετη ωρα στο τηεφωνο.
> μου ειπε οτι της συνεβη κατι αναπαντεχο.
> μου ειπε επισης οτι μου εστελνε μηνυματα και απο λαθος της δεν τα εστελνε στο κινητο αλλα στο σταθερο.
> μου ζητησε συγνωμη.
> εδω και δυο χρονια εχουν γινει αποδεκτα απο μερους της παρα πολλα δικα μου συγνωμη.
> μεχρι και τυφλα στο μεθυσι εχω παει...
> εχει δειξει τεραστια ανοχη και αντοχη.
> προκειται για μια απο τις ελαχιστες θεραπευτικες σχεσεις μου, που αντεξαν στον χρονο....


ε αν λαβουμε υποψιν μας οτι της συνεβη κατι αναπαντεχο(ανθρωπος ειναι οκ.) κ απο τον πανικο της εστελνε αλλου κ σου ζητησε κ συγγνωμη...κ δεδομενου οτι ηταν μια κ μοναδικη φορα που το εκανε αυτο..τοτε δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να στενοχωριεσαι..
καλη συνεχεια λοιπον!! ευχομαι ολα καλα να πανε...
κ μη ριχνεις κ ολα τα βαρη πανω σου γενικως..οκ..κ τι εγινε αν πηγες μεθυσμενη στην τελικη?
καλο ειναι ο ψυχοθεραπετης μας να βλεπει ολες μας τις πλευρες.

----------


## dreamful_woman

δικιο εχεις  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

..boom, τι έγινε με τον πεθερό σου τελικά?

----------


## Diana1982

> ρε συ ειναι απαραδεκτη!! εχω κανει *14 χρονια ψυχοθεραπεια κ ο ψυχοθεραπευτης μου ποτε δε με αφησε ετσι..*
> δεν ειναι σωστη η συμπεριφορα της.επρεπε απο χτες να σε ειχε ειδοποιησει!!!! μη ξαναπας!!
> αλλαξε αμεσως ψυχοθεραπευτη/υτρια..
> ετσι κ γω ενας νεος που βρηκα τωρα προσφατα κ τον εστειλα επειδη ειχα προβλημα κ τον επαιρνα 6 μερες κ δε με πηρε ποτε πισω.δεν του εδωσα δευτερη ευκαιρια..
> πας να γινεις καλα κ σε κανουν χειροτερα κατι αχρηστοι..αει σιχτιρ νευριασα τωρα!!!χεχε!


14 χρόνια;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
Τί λέγατε τόσα χρόνια;
Στον ίδιο ψυχοθεραπευτή πήγαινες;

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι.στον ιδιο.πηγα απο μικρη απο τις πρωτες κρισεις πανικου κ καταθλιψης που ειχα κ μετα απο κανα χρονο μπηκα σε ομαδα..
τοσες ηταν οι αναγκες μου..τοσο χρονο πηρε.
ηταν φανταστικα.μου εμαθε την ζωη με αλλα ματια ολο αυτο.
ολοκληρωσα πριν 3 χρονια.
δεν εκανα συμπεριφοριστικη.εκανα ψυχαναλυση κ θεραπεια..κ περισσοτερο φρουντ.ψυχοδυναμικη.
ειναι μεγαλη δυναμη η ομαδα κ πολυ δυνατη εμπειρια...πιστευω οτι πρεπει να εχεις κανει αναλυση για να μαθεις, να ωριμασεις κ να καταλαβεις γιατι κ πως συμβαινουν αυτα που σου συμβαινουν κ μετα να τα θεραπευσεις.
η διαφορα με την συμπεριφοριστικη(που κραταει λιγο κ ειναι δομημενη) , ειναι οτι η συμπεριφοριστκη..δεν ξεκιναει απο την αρχη σου.
δεν εξεταζει το παρελθον.απλα αντιμετωπιζει τον τροπο που διαχειριζεσαι τα πραγματα την τωρινη στιγμη.
εγω ηθελα να ξεκινησω απο την ριζα του κακου κ ετσι εκανα.
μπορω να πω οτι αν δεν το ειχα κανει ολο αυτο ισως τωρα να μην ημουν καλα..

----------


## anxious4ever

> ..boom, τι έγινε με τον πεθερό σου τελικά?


ο πεθερος ηρεμησε κ εχει πεσει σε καταθλιψη.κανανε ολες τις απαραιτητες κινησεις.μεχρι κ καταθεση εγινε..αλλα επειδη ηρεμησε κ απλα ειναι μες στην μαυριλα κ δεν κανει τρελλες , ειπαν να του δωσουν μια δευτερη ευκαιρια...
εγω δεν συμφωνω..ο ανθρωπος θελει οπωσδηποτε θεραπεια..αλλα τι να πεις...ας κανει ο.τι θελει η οικογενεια..

----------


## Diana1982

> ναι.στον ιδιο.πηγα απο μικρη απο τις πρωτες κρισεις πανικου κ καταθλιψης που ειχα κ μετα απο κανα χρονο μπηκα σε ομαδα..
> τοσες ηταν οι αναγκες μου..τοσο χρονο πηρε.
> ηταν φανταστικα.μου εμαθε την ζωη με αλλα ματια ολο αυτο.
> ολοκληρωσα πριν 3 χρονια.
> δεν εκανα συμπεριφοριστικη.εκανα ψυχαναλυση κ θεραπεια..κ περισσοτερο φρουντ.ψυχοδυναμικη.
> ειναι μεγαλη δυναμη η ομαδα κ πολυ δυνατη εμπειρια...πιστευω οτι πρεπει να εχεις κανει αναλυση για να μαθεις, να ωριμασεις κ να καταλαβεις γιατι κ πως συμβαινουν αυτα που σου συμβαινουν κ μετα να τα θεραπευσεις.
> η διαφορα με την συμπεριφοριστικη(που κραταει λιγο κ ειναι δομημενη) , ειναι οτι η συμπεριφοριστκη..δεν ξεκιναει απο την αρχη σου.
> δεν εξεταζει το παρελθον.απλα αντιμετωπιζει τον τροπο που διαχειριζεσαι τα πραγματα την τωρινη στιγμη.
> εγω ηθελα να ξεκινησω απο την ριζα του κακου κ ετσι εκανα.
> μπορω να πω οτι αν δεν το ειχα κανει ολο αυτο ισως τωρα να μην ημουν καλα..


Θεωρώ όλο αυτό με τους ψυχοθεραπευτές και τις ομάδες,πολύ καλό-αλλά μερικές φορές υπερβολικό....
Κατα μία έννοια όλος ο κοσμός χρειάζεται ψυχολόγο,πλην ελάχιστων εξαιρέσεων

Τί έγινε δλδ που δεν πήγε σε ειδικούς;
Και εγώ που πήγα όπως ξεκίνησα έτσι και τελείωσα.....

Σίγουρα η Αθήνα προσφέρει περισσότερα μοντέλα θεραπείας,αλλά όπως και να έχει τι θεωρω υπερβολικό.!
Και περισσότερο απ'όλα δαπανηρό!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> 14 χρόνια;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> Τί λέγατε τόσα χρόνια;
> Στον ίδιο ψυχοθεραπευτή πήγαινες;


κ που να ξερεις τι ελεγαν? θα εκαναν ψυχαναλυσεις γιατι να επεζαν τοσα χρονια ταβλι η μονοπολη αποκλειετε

----------


## anxious4ever

> Θεωρώ όλο αυτό με τους ψυχοθεραπευτές και τις ομάδες,πολύ καλό-αλλά μερικές φορές υπερβολικό....
> Κατα μία έννοια όλος ο κοσμός χρειάζεται ψυχολόγο,πλην ελάχιστων εξαιρέσεων
> 
> Τί έγινε δλδ που δεν πήγε σε ειδικούς;
> Και εγώ που πήγα όπως ξεκίνησα έτσι και τελείωσα.....
> 
> Σίγουρα η Αθήνα προσφέρει περισσότερα μοντέλα θεραπείας,αλλά όπως και να έχει τι θεωρω υπερβολικό.!
> Και περισσότερο απ'όλα δαπανηρό!


νομιζω οτι εχει να κανει με το ποσο ειναι ετοιμος ο καθενας να ολοκληρωσει την θεραπεια του.
στην ομαδα ειχα ατομα που ολοκληρωσαν σε 2-3 χρονια...
εγω χρειαστηκα οπως ειδες πολλα παραπανω.με μενα ειχε να κανει.ενιωθα οτι ειχα πολλα ζητηματα να λυσω.
απο κει κ περα κανεις δε σε πιεζει να κατσεις παραπανω.οσο θελεις εσυ καθεσαι κ οταν νιωσεις ετοιμος το ανακοινωνεις.
οποτε...απο μενα εξαρτιοταν το ποσο θα κατσω.
ναι οντως, ηταν πολυ δαπανηρο αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο.

----------


## dreamful_woman

αν και προσωπικα δεν μου ταιριαξε η ψυχαναλυση, πολυ καλα εκανες κατ' εμε και εψαξες το μεσα σου.
οσο για τα λεφτα ναι ειναι πολλα, αλλα δεν πανε χαμενα.
εκανες επενδυση ζωης μπουμ και μπραβο σου.
ο λογος που δεν συνεχισα την ψυχαναλυτικου τυπου θεραπεια, ειναι οτι ειχα την ατυχια στα 23 μου να πεσω σε μια ΑΘΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΡΙΑ.
εκει εκατσα ενα χρονο, αλλα η θεραπεια απετυχε παταγοδως.
στα 30 μου, μια πολυ αξιολογη παιδοψυχιατρος-ψυχαναλυτρια, μου συστησε μια ψυχαναλυτρια, η οποια ηταν πολυ πιο ανοιχτομυαλη απο την προηγουμενη και ειχε την ευφυια να καταλαβει, οτι δεδομενης της παθησης μου και της πολυ ασχημης ψυχολογικης καταστασης μου, αυτο που χρειαζομουν, ηταν μια πιο "υποστηρικτικου τυπου θεραπεια".
εκει εκατσα ενα χρονο και δεν το μετανιωσα.
η γυναικα ηταν πεφωτισμενη.
ο λογος που εφυγα, ηταν οτι ειχα κουραστει αφορητα απο τα πηγαινε-ελα.
μιαμιση ωρα να παω κ αλλη μιαμιση να γυρισω.
στο μετρο παθαινα κρισεις πανικου, με αποτελεσμα να μην μπορω να αποκομησω απο αυτη την ψυχαναλυτρια, οσα θα μπορουσα αν ημουν πιο ηρεμη.
της χρωσταω ομως ενα ευχαριστω.
και στην παιδοψυχιατρο που μου την συστησε χρωσταω ενα ευχαριστω.
για την ιστορια...η τωρινη μου ψυχολογος ειναι ειδικευμενη στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη προσεγγιση.
αφου γυρισα την μιση αθηνα, πλεον νομιζω οτι βρηκα αυτο που μου ταιριαζει..!
γενικοτερα πιστευω οτι, η ουσια ειναι να βρουμε τον θεραπευτη/θεραπευτρια που μας ταιριαζει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> στο μετρο παθαινα κρισεις πανικου,


μπηκα κ εγω στο μετρο μετα απο πολα χρονια που χρησιμοποιουσα μονο λεοφορεια δε μπορω να πω οτι μου ηταν απολυτα ευχαριστο ετσι οπως ειναι χαος αλλα το συνηθισα.

----------


## anxious4ever

> αν και προσωπικα δεν μου ταιριαξε η ψυχαναλυση, πολυ καλα εκανες κατ' εμε και εψαξες το μεσα σου.
> οσο για τα λεφτα ναι ειναι πολλα, αλλα δεν πανε χαμενα.
> εκανες επενδυση ζωης μπουμ και μπραβο σου.
> ο λογος που δεν συνεχισα την ψυχαναλυτικου τυπου θεραπεια, ειναι οτι ειχα την ατυχια στα 23 μου να πεσω σε μια ΑΘΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΡΙΑ.
> εκει εκατσα ενα χρονο, αλλα η θεραπεια απετυχε παταγοδως.
> στα 30 μου, μια πολυ αξιολογη παιδοψυχιατρος-ψυχαναλυτρια, μου συστησε μια ψυχαναλυτρια, η οποια ηταν πολυ πιο ανοιχτομυαλη απο την προηγουμενη και ειχε την ευφυια να καταλαβει, οτι δεδομενης της παθησης μου και της πολυ ασχημης ψυχολογικης καταστασης μου, αυτο που χρειαζομουν, ηταν μια πιο "υποστηρικτικου τυπου θεραπεια".
> εκει εκατσα ενα χρονο και δεν το μετανιωσα.
> η γυναικα ηταν πεφωτισμενη.
> ο λογος που εφυγα, ηταν οτι ειχα κουραστει αφορητα απο τα πηγαινε-ελα.
> ...


ΕΦΟΣΟΝ εσενα σου ταιριαζει κ νιωθεις καλα τοτε δεν μας πεφτει λογος φυσικα!χαχαα!
ο καθε ανθρωπος κανει αυτο που τον κανει να νιωθει καλα..κ μονο ετσι θα εχει κ αποτελεσμα.
η συμπεριφοριστικη προσεγγιση μου αρεσει παρα πολυ...δοκιμασα λιγο τον μαιο + ιουνιο ..αλλα επειδη ο τυπος δε σηκωνε τηλεφωνα τον εστειλα.
θελω να το κανω ΚΑΙ αυτο.χαχαχα! δε χορτασα..ομως να σου πω την αληθεια μου..δεν εχω λεφτα τωρα..
οποτε..εφοσον εχω κανει θεραπεια 14 χρονια νιωθω ασφαλης.
οσον αφορα το μετρο...μιας κ ειπωθηκε.εχω παντα μια φοβια οτι θα σταματησει κ θα μεινουμε μεσα.
μπαινω ομως οποτε χρειαστει.δεν το αφηνω να με φοβιζει πολυ.
αν νιωσω ασχημα αλλωστε θα το πω, δε ντρεπομαι τον κοσμο εγω.
ειναι παντως κλειστοφοβικο..αν κ δεν εχω κλειστοφοβια..

----------


## dreamful_woman

για μενα ειναι αγοραφοβικο και οχι τοσο (κλειστο)φοβικο, γιατι οταν ειναι σχεδον αδειο δεν νιωθω αγχος.
τις ωρες αιχμης αστα να πανε...

----------


## anxious4ever

α εγω το αντιθετο..οσο πιο πολυ κοσμο εχει τοσο καλυτερα.. μονη μου αγριευομαι.
νιωθω οτι παιζω σε θρυλερ..ααχααχ!
δεν εχω αγοραφοβια γι αυτο.εγω εχω ενα αλλο προβλημα.ειμαι υπερκοινωνικη..το αντιθετο δηλαδη του αγοραφοβικου.οσο πιο πολλοι γυρω μου,τοσο πιο καλα για μενα, μου αρεσει ο κοσμος, σιχαινομαι τις ερημιες.μελαγχολω με τις ερημιες κ λατρευω τις κοινωνικες συνευρεσεις.

----------


## dreamful_woman

ε αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα!  :Smile: 
οτι πιο φυσιολογικο το βρισκω!

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι..καλο ειναι..ο κοσμος νιωθω οτι ομορφαινει τον τοπο.
νιωθω προστατευμενη οταν υπαρχει κοσμος..οτι κ να παθω κατι μπορω να πω "βοηθεια"..
τις κυριακες που ερημωνει εκει που μενω με πιανει κατιτις..
μου αρεσει η κινηση του κοσμου στους δρομους ,οι βολτες με κοσμο,,ειμαι κλασσικο παιδι της πολης..

----------


## anxious4ever

αγοραφοβια επαθα μικρη οταν μου πρωτοπαρουσιαστηκαν κρισεις πανικου κ καταθλιψη.
μολις εβλεπα κοσμο εκανα εμετο.
κ μου εκανε εντυπωση πως εγω ενα τοσο κοινωνικο ατομο επαθα κατι τετοιο, το οποιο φυσικα ξεπερασα με την ψυχοθεραπεια κ εδω κ 13 χρονια δεν ξαναεπαθα κατι τετοιο.

θελω επισης να προσθεσω κ κατι αλλο---->με ολον μου το σεβασμο..
σας θαυμαζω που εχετε την δυναμη αυτη που εχετε κ αντιμετωπιζετε το προβλημα αυτο που εχετε(διπολικη διαταρραχη) με τοσο θαρρος κ δυναμη στην ζωη σας.
κ σας βγαζω το καπελο.χωρις να θελω να ομαδοποιησω κανεναν κ μιλωντας παντα ανθρωπινα, σεβομαι τον ανθρωπο που αντιμετωπιζει με τοση ωριμοτητα το προβλημα του.
κ λεω στον εαυτο μου πολλες φορες "μη μιλας! δεν εχεις δικαιωμα να μιλησεις κ να κλαιγεσαι...τι να πουν αυτοι οι ανθρωποι?εσυ εχεις μια απλη καταθλιψη.τιποτα πολυπλοκο..ενα φαρμακο κ τερμα.."
πραγματικα ενα εχω να πω..respect!!

----------


## dreamful_woman

χεχε θενκς μπουμ  :Smile: 
αν και πιστευω οτι καθε ανθρωπος τοσο εδω μεσα, οσο και στην real life, αξιζει ενα respect για τον δικο του ξεχωρο αγωνα ανεξαρτητως υπαρξης ή μη υπαρξης ψυχοπαθολογιας  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

παιδια φοβαμαι μηπως αρχισε η καθοδος...
κοιμαμαι σχεδον οσες ωρες κοιμαται ενα βρεφος
νιωθω πολυ βαθεια θλιψη
δεν εχω τη δυναμη να κανω ουτε τις στοιχειωδεις δουλειες στο σπιτι
εχω να κανω μπανιο δυο μερες
γενικοτερα εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα της καταθλιψης
φταει ισως το γεγονος οτι τις προηγουμενες δυο εβδομαδες παρα-ανεβηκα...
τι αδικη αρρωστια κ αυτη...
τη μια να νιωθεις πως εισαι ικανος για τα παντα, να εχεις ονειρα, φιλοδοξιες, υπερσεξουαλικοτητα κτλ..
και την αλλη να νιωθεις ανικανος να κανεις τα πιο απλα πραγματα και συν τοις αλλοις η λιμπιντο σου να ειναι υπο του μηδενος...
ευτυχως ειμαι εκτος κρεββατιου...
την παλευω ακομα...

----------


## anxious4ever

συγγνωμη παλι που επεμβαινω, μιας κ ειμαι ασχετη με το θεμα κ θελω απλα να βοηθησω..δεν παιρνεις λιθιο?
με αυτο δε στθεροποιειται η διαθεση σου?
δε σε βοηθαει?εγινε κατι που σε χαλασε?

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν παιρνω λιθιο.
βασικα αυτο το φαρμακο ειναι αρχαιο.
δεν μου το εχει δωσει ποτε κανενας ψυχιατρος
παιρνω ομως τρια φαρμακα, που (υποτιθεται) οτι σταθεροποιουν τη διαθεση.
τα εχω αναφερει κ στο πρωτο μου ποστ
ζυπρεξα, κλονοτριλ και λυρικα
παιρνω και ρεμερον για την καταθλιψη
το φαρμακο της ευτυχιας δεν εχει βγει ακομα ομως...

----------


## anxious4ever

α δεν το ηξερα οτι το λιθιο ηταν παναρχαιο..σορυ.
μηπως να επαιρνες τον γιατρο σου ενα τηλ?αφου παιρνεις φαρμακα γιατι δεν σταθεροποιειται η κατασταση?
δεν θα πρεπε..ευχομαι να μη σε κουραζω..εχεις τον πονο σου..εχεις κ μενα την ασχετη.αν σε κουραζω πες το μου.
τα εχω ακουστα τα φαρμακα που παιρνεις.μηπως πρεπει να αναπροσαρμοστει η δοσολογια?

----------


## betelgeuse

> αν και προσωπικα δεν μου ταιριαξε η ψυχαναλυση, πολυ καλα εκανες κατ' εμε και εψαξες το μεσα σου.
> οσο για τα λεφτα ναι ειναι πολλα, αλλα δεν πανε χαμενα.
> εκανες επενδυση ζωης μπουμ και μπραβο σου.
> ο λογος που δεν συνεχισα την ψυχαναλυτικου τυπου θεραπεια, ειναι οτι ειχα την ατυχια στα 23 μου να πεσω σε μια ΑΘΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΑΝΑΛΥΤΡΙΑ.
> εκει εκατσα ενα χρονο, αλλα η θεραπεια απετυχε παταγοδως.
> στα 30 μου, μια πολυ αξιολογη παιδοψυχιατρος-ψυχαναλυτρια, μου συστησε μια ψυχαναλυτρια, η οποια ηταν πολυ πιο ανοιχτομυαλη απο την προηγουμενη και ειχε την ευφυια να καταλαβει, οτι δεδομενης της παθησης μου και της πολυ ασχημης ψυχολογικης καταστασης μου, αυτο που χρειαζομουν, ηταν μια πιο "υποστηρικτικου τυπου θεραπεια".
> εκει εκατσα ενα χρονο και δεν το μετανιωσα.
> η γυναικα ηταν πεφωτισμενη.
> ο λογος που εφυγα, ηταν οτι ειχα κουραστει αφορητα απο τα πηγαινε-ελα.
> ...


Η ψυχαναλυση , ετσι και αλλιως θεωρειται ξεπερασμενη . Υπαρχουν πιο συγχονες μορφες ψυχοθεραπειας με μεγαλα ποσοστα επιτυχιας. 
Δυστυχως ομως ειναι πανακριβες και ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις ειδικο που να κανει σωστη ψυχοθεραπεια καθως δεν υπαρχει πλαισιο που να καθοριζει ποιος ειναι ή οχι ψυχοθεραπευτης. ΓΣΘ κανω και εγω τωρα και ειμαι σε γενικες γραμμες ικανοποιημενη .

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ντριμ το ρεμερον προκαλει υπνηλια και γω παλια που το παιρνα κοιμομουν 10 ωρες

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ντριμ το ρεμερον προκαλει υπνηλια και γω παλια που το παιρνα κοιμομουν 10 ωρες


το ξερω γλυκια μου.
και να φαντασεις οτι παιρνω 60 mg!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

το ρεμερον το παιρνει αυτον τον καιρο η μαμα μου κ ειναι μια χαρα.δεν εχει υπνηλια.κοιμαται στις 11 το βραδυ κ ξυπναει στις 8 κανονικα.
ουτε νυσταζει κατα την διαρκεια της μερας.
νομιζω οτι παιζει ρολο ο καθε οργανισμος.

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν ειναι μονο το ρεμερον που με καταστελει τοσο πολυ...ειναι το ολο "κοκτειλ"

----------


## dreamful_woman

> α δεν το ηξερα οτι το λιθιο ηταν παναρχαιο..σορυ.
> μηπως να επαιρνες τον γιατρο σου ενα τηλ?αφου παιρνεις φαρμακα γιατι δεν σταθεροποιειται η κατασταση?
> δεν θα πρεπε..ευχομαι να μη σε κουραζω..εχεις τον πονο σου..εχεις κ μενα την ασχετη.αν σε κουραζω πες το μου.
> τα εχω ακουστα τα φαρμακα που παιρνεις.μηπως πρεπει να αναπροσαρμοστει η δοσολογια?


πολυ πιθανον και να χρειαζεται αναπροσαρμογη της δοσολογιας ή/και των φαρμακων.
εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου την επομενη τεταρτη.
για να δουμε...
και μην μου ζητας συγγνωμη βρε συ!!!
καθολου δεν με κουραζεις  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

χαιρομαι που δε σε κουραζω.χχεχε..
μηπως θα πρεπε ομως να ζητησεις να πας στον γιατρο σου πιο νωρις απο την τεταρτη?
εισαι καλυτερα τωρα?

----------


## dreamful_woman

καπως καλυτερα ειμαι κοριτσι μου.
κατα ενα 10 τοις 100 ας πουμε...
σε ευχαριστω θερμα για το ενδιαφερον σου  :Smile:

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

αντε να ανεβαινουμε ντριμ!

----------


## Macgyver

> μπουμ την πηρα τηλεφωνο και προσπαθησα να εχω σχετικα ηρεμο τονο στη φωνη μου.
> οχι οτι τα καταφερα! 
> μου ειπε οτι θα με παρει εκεινη το μεσημερι και θα μου εξηγησει.
> σκεφτομαι να της δωσω μια ακομη ευκαιρια....
> βασικα οχι σε κεινη...σε μενα και στην θεραπευτικη σχεση που εχουμε χτισει.


D.W., ειναι υγιες να δινεις ευκαριες στους ανθρωπους , λεω , και να μην εισαι απολυτη , οσο θεωρεις την σχεση βιωσιμη . Ακομα και αν θελεις ναχεις φιλους , κλεινε που και που το ενα ματι , κ εσυ εχεις ελατωμματα . Αν χρειαστει να κλεισεις και τα δυο ματια , εκει πλεον αρχιζει το προβλημα .

----------


## dreamful_woman

> D.W., ειναι υγιες να δινεις ευκαριες στους ανθρωπους , λεω , και να μην εισαι απολυτη , οσο θεωρεις την σχεση βιωσιμη . Ακομα και αν θελεις ναχεις φιλους , κλεινε που και που το ενα ματι , κ εσυ εχεις ελατωμματα . *Αν χρειαστει να κλεισεις και τα δυο ματια , εκει πλεον αρχιζει το προβλημα* .


μια χαρα τα λες βρε Αγγελε!!!
και εχεις και την αισθηση του χιουμορ!!! :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

> αντε να ανεβαινουμε ντριμ!


αμα πιασει κανεις πατο καλη μου, το να προσπαθησει να ανεβει....ειναι μονοδρομος...

----------


## anxious4ever

μαγκας δεν ειναι αυτος που δεν πεφτει ποτε...μαγκας ειναι αυτος που πεφτει κ μπορει κ ξανασηκωνεται....

----------


## dreamful_woman

> μαγκας δεν ειναι αυτος που δεν πεφτει ποτε...μαγκας ειναι αυτος που πεφτει κ μπορει κ ξανασηκωνεται....


ακριβως!!! :Cool:

----------


## Macgyver

> μια χαρα τα λες βρε Αγγελε!!!
> και εχεις και την αισθηση του χιουμορ!!!




D.W. και εσυ εχεις παντα μια καλη κουβεντα να πεις !

----------


## dreamful_woman

> D.W. και εσυ εχεις παντα μια καλη κουβεντα να πεις !


να σαι καλα βρε Αγγελε  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα καλη μου dreamfull woman!χεχε! πως εισαι σημερις?

----------


## dreamful_woman

> καλημερα καλη μου dreamfull woman!χεχε! πως εισαι σημερις?


καλημερα καλη μου μπουμ!!!
σημερις ειμαι γεματη νευρα, γιατι ολη τη μερα προσπαθω να βγαλω ακρη, σχετικα με το που στο διαολο βρισκεται η επιτροπη που πρεπει να παω προκειμενου να κρινουν αν δικαιουμαι το επιδομα της προνοιας.
ουτε διευθυνση εχω, ουτε τι ωρα πρεπει να παω ξερω!!!
πηραν ενα τηλ. βιαστικα την μητερα μου και εκεινη το μονο που συγκρατησε ειναι οτι πρεπει να παω την Πεμπτη!!!
που στο διαολο να παω την πεμπτη?
και τι ωρα?
εχω παρει απο το πρωι γυρω στα 20 τηλεφωνα σε νομαρχιες,κεπα, κοιν. λειτουργους και ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει ακομα  :Mad:

----------


## dreamful_woman

edit:
τελικα βρηκα την διευθυνση.
βρηκα και το τηλεφωνο.
αυριο θα τους παρω τηλ. και αν δεν βρω ακρη θα παω να στηθω εκει απο τις 8 το πρωι

----------


## anxious4ever

ΩΧ! μπλεξιμο..αλλα αναγκαιο..τι να κανεις!
ρε συ στο νετ δεν εβρισκες πληροφοριες?
παλι καλα ομως εβγαλες καποια ακρη..
εγω κανει νυστα σημερα..........χοχοοχχοχο!

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ΩΧ! μπλεξιμο..αλλα αναγκαιο..τι να κανεις!
> ρε συ στο νετ δεν εβρισκες πληροφοριες?
> παλι καλα ομως εβγαλες καποια ακρη..
> *εγω κανει νυστα σημερα*..........χοχοοχχοχο!


don't worry!!!
ο υπνος ειναι μια απο τις απολαυσεις της ζωης καλη μου!!!
ευτυχως και μενα απο αυπνια, μου το γυρισε σε υπερυπνια!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω ειμαι απο μωρο σε υπερυπνια!!all the time..χαχαχαα!!

----------


## dreamful_woman

> εγω ειμαι απο μωρο σε υπερυπνια!!all the time..χαχαχαα!!


xexexe  :Smile: 
και γω μια απο τα ιδια, αν εξαιρεσουμε τις φασεις που ανεβηκα επικυνδινα (με εννοεις...)
σε αυτες τις φασεις...κοιμομουν max τρεις ωρες την ημερα και ημουν φουλ απο ενεργεια (και οχι μονο...)  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

ρε κοριτσι σορυ κ παλι..αυτο δε μπορεσα ποτε να το καταλαβω με την μανια..πως γινεται ρε παιδι μου να κοιμαται καποιος μονο 3 ωρες κ να μην νιωθει κοπωση, κατι τελος παντων...δηλαδη στην μανια κοιμασαι 3 ωρες μονο κ ξυπνας κ νιωθεις σα να εχεις κοιμηθει ας πουμε 8 ωρες?δε σε τσουζουν τα ματια ας πουμε?δεν νιωθεις να σου βγαινει η ψυχη?εξηγησε το μου γιατι δεν το καταλαβαινω(σορυ που δεν το καταλαβαινω)..
εγω ας πουμε αν κοιμηθω 5 ωρες (κ αυτο επειδη ξενυχτησα ας πουμε κ πρεπει να παω στην δουλεια) νιωθω τσουξιμο, πονοκεφαλο, εχω νευρα, βριζω, νιωθω να τρεμω, μου ρχεται εμετος..ενα ρακος ειμαι!! πως γινεται ρε παιδι μου κ στη μανια δεν νιωθεις ετσι?
εκκρινει πολυ αδρεναλινη ο εγκεφαλος μηπως?εγκυκλοπαιδικα ρωταω..καταλαβαινεις..

----------


## dreamful_woman

χμ...βασικα δεν ξερω να στο εξηγησω επιστημονικα.
απλα ειναι ενα απο τα πολλα συμπτωματα της υπομανιας.
δεν νιωθεις καμια κοπωση απο την αυπνια, νιωθεις καρακουκλαρα, νιωθεις ψυχικη ευφορια (στην αρχη), σκεφτεσαι αδιακοπα, εχεις την ταση να κανεις αχαλινωτο σεξ...ωραια μπορει να ακουγονται ολα αυτα, μονο που δεν βρισκεσαι στην γη.....πετας....πετας πολυ ψηλα και αν δεν το προλαβεις ελοχευουν δυο κυνδινοι...ή να πας ακομα πιο ψηλα κ να χασεις καθε επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα ή να προσγειωθεις αποτομα...πολυ αποτομα ομως...
και μην ζητας συγγνωμη!!!
οτι και να με ρωτησεις, δεν προκειται να σε παρεξηγησω  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι καταλαβα...οκ..λυπαμαι ..
χαιρομαι?δε ξερω τι κανω..
παντως σου βγαζω το καπελο! εισαι αγωνιστρια..
μερικες φορες οταν βαφομαι κ νιωθω καλα κ ομρφα με μενα φοβαμαι οτι κανω μανια..ομως τωρα καταλαβαινω απο τις περιγραφες σου οτι δεν εχει καμια σχεση αυτο που νιωθω.
απλα μερικες φορες νιωθω ομορφα κ καλα..κ ολα καλα ..κ αλλες νιωθω μια βαρεμαρα..αλλο πραμα.οχι ομως..δεν ξεφευγω.δεν εχω νιωσει ποτε ετσι..
εισαι θεα! συνεχισε να εισαι αυτο που εισαι.σε θαυμαζω..

----------


## dreamful_woman

> εισαι θεα! συνεχισε να εισαι αυτο που εισαι.σε θαυμαζω..


μην με θαυμαζεις τοσο πολυ γιατι δεν θελει και πολυ ο διακοπτης να γυρισει και να παθω κανα παραληρημα μεγαλειου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα αφου παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου θα σαι μια χαρα!! ε?ε?ε?Ε?

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ελα αφου παιρνεις τα φαρμακα σου θα σαι μια χαρα!! ε?ε?ε?Ε?


ναι μωρε καλα ειμαι σχετικως....αν παρω και το επιδοματακι θα ειμαι ακομα καλυτερα...

----------


## anxious4ever

ετσι!!!!! ειδες?εχει κ τα καλα του...!!

----------


## anxious4ever

σχολαω! φιλια πολλαααα αααα  :Cool:  !!

----------


## dreamful_woman

καλα μην φανταστεις κανα μυθικο ποσον...616 το διμηνο ειναι....απλα το 67% ανοιγει κι αλλες πορτες (φοροαπαλλαγη και καποιο ποσοστο της συνταξης οταν φυγουν οι γονεις απο τη ζωη)

----------


## dreamful_woman

> σχολαω! φιλια πολλαααα αααα  !!


μακια!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## anxious4ever

> καλα μην φανταστεις κανα μυθικο ποσον...616 το διμηνο ειναι....απλα το 67% ανοιγει κι αλλες πορτες (φοροαπαλλαγη και καποιο ποσοστο της συνταξης οταν φυγουν οι γονεις απο τη ζωη)


πολυ σημαντικα ολα αυτα! κυνηγησε το οσο μπορεις!
με την μονοπολικη καταθλιψη τι παιζει???μηπως να επαιρνα κ γω κανα επιδοματακι??Ε?

----------


## dreamful_woman

> πολυ σημαντικα ολα αυτα! κυνηγησε το οσο μπορεις!
> με την μονοπολικη καταθλιψη τι παιζει???μηπως να επαιρνα κ γω κανα επιδοματακι??Ε?


καλημερα κοριτσι μου!!!  :Smile: 
σχετικα με αυτο που με ρωτας, δυστυχως δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω.
εδω δεν ξερω καν αν θα παρω εγω το επιδομα....
μηπως να ρωτουσες καποια κοινωνικη λειτουργο που ξερει καλυτερα απο εμας την νομοθεσια ?

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα!! κατι διαβασα οτι δικαιουνται οσοι εχουν μονοπολικη ή διπολικη καταθλιψη..λες??θα το ψαξω..
αλλα μαλλον πρεπει να εισαι ανεργος....ε ναι λογικα..εγω δεν ειμαι..οποτε τζιφος..
πως εισαι σημερα?

----------


## dreamful_woman

τα χω παρει παλι στο κρανιο γιατι δεν μου φτανει η αβεβαιοτητα σχετικα με το τι θα γινει την πεμπτη, μου αλλαξαν και την ωρα του ραντεβου που εχω με τον ψυχιατρο μου αυριο.
αρχικα ηθελαν να μου το βαλουν την αλλη βδομαδα (πραγμα που θα σημαινε οτι θα αγοραζα απο την τσεπη μου τα φαρμακα μου ), αλλα επειδη με ακουσαν πολυ "φορτωμενη", μου το εβαλαν αυριο στις 7.30.
*ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΜΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΥΠΟ ΔΙΑΛΥΣΗ Η ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΗΔΗ ΔΙΑΛΕΛΥΜΕΝΟ ΟΕΟ???*  :Mad:

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα μη φρικαρεις! αφου τακτοποιηθηκε..ολα οκ..
εννοειται οτι κ καλα εκανες που φορτωσες.
αν δεν φορτωνες ισως κ να μην πετυχαινεις το 7 30 αυριο.
εννοειται οτι ειναι υπο διαλυση..τωρα το καταλαβες?εδω κ χρονια...

----------


## dreamful_woman

ρητορικη ηταν η ερωτηση μου...
ναι εχεις απολυτο δικιο οτι ειμαστε υπο διαλυση εδω και παρα πολλα χρονια.
πολυ πριν το συνειδητοποιησουμε...
αργησαν αρκετα βλεπεις να μας το κανουν γνωστο...

----------


## dreamful_woman

...και η αγωνια παρατεινεται...
περασα σημερα απο επιτροπη και μου ειπαν οτι η αποφαση θα βγει σε ενα μηνα
θα δειξει...

----------


## anxious4ever

ελλαδα το μεγαλειο σου!

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ελλαδα το μεγαλειο σου!


χαχαχα!!!!ακριβως!!!
εδω ρε συ περνανε καθε πεντε χρονια απο επιτροπη για ανανεωση του επιδοματος ανθρωπους ακρωτηριασμενους.
και οκ δεν ειναι κακο να γινεται επανεξεταση ενος ανθρωπου που αντιμετωπιζει ψυχολογικα προβληματα γιατι υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να ειναι σε υφεση τα συμπτωματα κ να ειναι πιο λειτουργικος.
αλλα του δυσμοιρου του ακρωτηριασμενου ειναι δυνατον να του φυτρωσει νεο ακρο???
επισης περνανε ξανα απο επιτροπη ατομα με νοητικη υστεριση λες και η περιπτωση αυτη μπορει να ειναι αναστρεψιμη!
οπως το ειπες!
ελλαδα το μεγαλειο σου!!!

----------


## Remedy

με τοση ρεμουλα και λαμογιά που υπαρχει στην ελλαδα, μαλλον τετοιου ειδους επανελεγχοι υπαρχουν μηπως και πιαστουν περιστατικα που δεν ειναι καθολου αναπηριες, αλλα πλαστα. υπαρχουν εκατονταδες τετοια και δυστυχως για χαρη τους ταλαιπωρουνται αυτοι που πραγματικα δικαιουνται ισοβια επιδοματα..

----------


## anxious4ever

Μα ρε παιδια συγχωρεστε με αν κανω λαθος..αλλα τι λαμογια να πιασουν? οταν ο αλλος ειναι παει εκει ακρωτηριασμενος παιζει να λεει ψεμματα?
δηλαδη εξαφανιζει το χερι του πριν την επιτροπη κ το ξαναεμφανιζει βγαινοντας??
ρε τι ειναι αυτοιοιιιι?!!!ουστ!

----------


## Remedy

> Μα ρε παιδια συγχωρεστε με αν κανω λαθος..αλλα τι λαμογια να πιασουν? οταν ο αλλος ειναι παει εκει ακρωτηριασμενος παιζει να λεει ψεμματα?
> δηλαδη εξαφανιζει το χερι του πριν την επιτροπη κ το ξαναεμφανιζει βγαινοντας??
> ρε τι ειναι αυτοιοιιιι?!!!ουστ!


oxi fysika.
οι λαμογιες που παιζουν ειναι ατομα με ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αναπηριες να βγαινουν αναπηρα. δεν ειχες ακουσει για ολοκληρο νησι που ηταν τυφλοι?
αυτο δεν γινεται με υποκρισια φυσικα, αλλα με συμμετοχη των υπαλληλων στην εξαπατηση.
η λυση βεβαια δεν ειναι οι πολλαπλοι ελεγχοι κατα τη γνωμη μου, αλλα ο σωστος και αδιαφθορος αρχικος ελεγχος.
αντε βρες εσυ, υπαλληλους να μην χρηματιζονται... ανικανοτητα του συστηματος προσπαθουν να καλυψουν αντι να παραιτηθουν...

----------


## anxious4ever

> oxi fysika.
> οι λαμογιες που παιζουν ειναι ατομα με ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ αναπηριες να βγαινουν αναπηρα. δεν ειχες ακουσει για ολοκληρο νησι που ηταν τυφλοι?
> αυτο δεν γινεται με υποκρισια φυσικα, αλλα με συμμετοχη των υπαλληλων στην εξαπατηση.
> η λυση βεβαια δεν ειναι οι πολλαπλοι ελεγχοι κατα τη γνωμη μου, αλλα ο σωστος και αδιαφθορος αρχικος ελεγχος.
> αντε βρες εσυ, υπαλληλους να μην χρηματιζονται... ανικανοτητα του συστηματος προσπαθουν να καλυψουν αντι να παραιτηθουν...


σωστοοοοοο!

----------


## dreamful_woman

καλημερα...αν και για μενα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη μερα, γιατι με προβληματιζουν διαφορα, μεταξυ των οποιων η νεα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μου.
οποιος εχει πειρα απο φαρμακα, ας μου πει please την αποψη του.
εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον:

remeron 90 mg 
zyprexa 30 mg 
lyrica 450 mg 
clonotril 2 mg

να διευκρινησω οτι τον εμπιστευομαι τον γιατρο μου κ δεν σκοπευω να αλλαξω γιατρο.
αλλα ρε παιδια δεν προκειται για υπερβολικες εως θανατηφορες δοσεις ???
κανω εξετασεις ανα εξαμηνο και ειναι ok.
αλλα για ποσο ακομα θα ειναι ok?

ειμαι πλεον 40 ετων κ φοβαμαι πως δεν θα εχω μακροβιοτητα...

p.s.το μονο καλο ειναι οτι εφυγε οριστικα απο το ολο κοκτειλ το εφεξορ, το οποιο και με ειχε ανεβασει περαν του φυσιολογικου και μου εφερνε γαστρεντερικες διαταραχες.

----------


## Remedy

βρε κοπελα, πως να σου πει καποιος αποψη για την αγωγη σου?
εκτος του οτι δεν επιτρεπεται ουτε η διαγνωση,, ουτε η συνταγογραφηση και ψυχιατρος να ειναι,, που να ξερει το ιατρικο σου παρελθον για να σου πει γνωμη>???
ποσο μαλλον αν ειναι ασχετος η και ασθενης..

----------


## dreamful_woman

εχεις δικιο ρεμεντυ...
ισως με το προηγουμενο μνμ μου, να ηθελα απλα να επικοινωνησω τον πονο μου  :Frown:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> καλησπερα σε ολη την bipolar-και οχι μονο-παρεα!
> δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλα σημερα
> ενω το πρωι πετουσα στα συννεφα, εδω και λιγες ωρες νιωθω παλι καταθλιψη.
> το παθαινετε και σεις αυτο?
> στην κυκλοθυμια αναφερομαι και οχι σε μεικτο επεισοδιο...
> αυτο το πανω-κατω με εχει κουρασει αφορητα
> ασανσερ καταντησε πια η ψυχη μου
> και το κακο με μενα, ειναι οτι δεν πεφτω μονο με σοβαρες αιτιες, αλλα και με ασημαντες αφορμες, που ενας "φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος", θα τις προσπερνουσε και ουτε καν θα τον αγγιζαν


δε νομιζεις οτι ολοι λιγο πολυ κατι εχουν? ε οσο περναει ο καιρος παθαινεις υπερκοποση καπια στιγμη

----------


## dreamful_woman

> δε νομιζεις οτι ολοι λιγο πολυ κατι εχουν? ε οσο περναει ο καιρος παθαινεις υπερκοποση καπια στιγμη


οχι απλα υπερκοπωση αλεξανδρε...
πληρη ισοπεδωση του συναισθηματος και τραγικη υπνηλια
κοιμαμαι παρα μα παρα πολλες ωρες
αλλα και στον ξυπνιο μου, παλι κοιμισμενη ειμαι...
κοιμαμαι ορθια που λενε...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ γω δε μπορω να πω οτι τωρα ειμαι ξυπνιος κουτουλαω ελαφρα... με το ενα χερι κραταω το κεφαλι με τα ματια μισοκλειστα απλα εχω βρει ενα τροπο να κανω πραγματα καταναλονοντας ελαχιστη ενεργεια κ ετσι αντεχω..

----------


## dreamful_woman

τι πραγματα δλδ κανεις καταναλωνοντας ελαχιστη ενεργεια ?
εγω θελω να διαβασω ενα απο τα δεκαδες βιβλια που εχω στη βιβλιοθηκη μου και παρολο που μου αρεσει, κοιμαμαι πανω στη μια σελιδα....την επομενη μερα την ξαναδιαβαζω και μετα βιας διαβαζω καμια-δυο ακομη σελιδες...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ε μαλον θα εχεις διαβασει πολα βιβλια κ θα κουραστικες να διαβαζεις πχ εγω περασα ολη μου τη ζωη στο photoshop σε μια οθονη ετσι καπια στιγμη τα εφτυσα

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ε μαλον θα εχεις διαβασει πολα βιβλια κ θα κουραστικες να διαβαζεις


μπα μην νομιζεις...
δεν εχω διαβασει και τοσα πολλα
απλα τα αγοραζω και τελικα καταληγουν διακοσμητικα στοιχεια  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

για παραδειγμα καπια στιγμη με επιασε στραβομαρα κ τα εβλεπα ολα φλου μετα δοκιμασα να κανω πραγματα χωρις να προσηλωνομαι σε αυτα κ κοιταγα σαν αφηριμενος κ ετσι επανηλθε η οραση μου προσπαθω συνεχεια να καταναλωνω παντου οσο λιγοτερη ενεργεια μπορω ετσι φαινετε να αντεχω να μιλω για ωρες οταν δε καταναλωνεις ενεργεια η το αποφευγεις ετσι αντεχεις κ περισσοτερο

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

παντως ειναι αληθεια οτι η απογοητευση κ η ρουτινα σε εξαντλουν πχ ακομα αναρωτιεμαι πως μπορεσα να κατεβω 400 σκαλοπατια μονοκοπανιας στα αλατορυχια στη πολωνια χωρις να το καταλαβω καν ενω πολες φορες ζοριζομαι να κατεβω ολα τα σκαλοπατια στο μετρο.

----------


## dreamful_woman

καταλαβαινω τι λες.
το να ειχε καποιος μεγαλη ενεργεια και τωρα ελαχιστη, ειναι θεμα ψυχολογικης διαθεσης, φαρμακων (δεν ξερω αν παιρνεις- για μενα μιλαω), αλλα και ηλικιας.
αλλα κυριως ψυχολογικης διαθεσης.
εμενα η γιαγια μου μεχρι τα 80 της, βαφοταν, στολιζοταν και ελεγε "βγαινω με τις κοπελες" (οι οποιες κοπελες ηταν της ιδιας ηλικιας)
γι' αυτο σου λεω ειναι κυριως θεμα διαθεσης

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω οστοσο απο οσους γνωριζω βλεπω οτι σε ολους τους αρεσουν οι παυσεις δηλαδη τη μια μερα να τους μιλαω κ την αλλη να τους αφηνω να ξεκουραζονται

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αν κ σε 5 χρονια με βλεπω με γυαλια τρελου επιστημονα...

----------


## dreamful_woman

τι εννοεις ?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μαλον επιδη εχουν εναλαγες στη διαθεση τους ολοι τους αρεσει τη μια μερα να τους μιλαω κ την αλλη να μη λεω τιποτα

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο εχει να κανει με εσενα.
και εμενα μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες να διαβαζω πολυ ενδιαφεροντα θεματα απο διαφορα μελη του φορουμ και επειδη ειμαι καπως πεσμενη να μην τους απανταω.
αλλες φορες παλι μπορει να μην βλεπω τον λογο να απαντησω σε καποιο θεμα γιατι απλα δεν εχω τι να πω.
οποτε μην το παιρνεις προσωπικα.
δεν το κανουν μονο με σενα.  :Smile:

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=dreamful_woman;504932]καλημερα...αν και για μενα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη μερα, γιατι με προβληματιζουν διαφορα, μεταξυ των οποιων η νεα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη μου.
οποιος εχει πειρα απο φαρμακα, ας μου πει please την αποψη του.
εχουμε και λεμε λοιπον:

remeron 90 mg 
zyprexa 30 mg 
lyrica 450 mg 
clonotril 2 mg

να διευκρινησω οτι τον εμπιστευομαι τον γιατρο μου κ δεν σκοπευω να αλλαξω γιατρο.
αλλα ρε παιδια δεν προκειται για υπερβολικες εως θανατηφορες δοσεις ???
κανω εξετασεις ανα εξαμηνο και ειναι ok.
αλλα για ποσο ακομα θα ε



Dreamful Woman , ο γιατρος σου εχει τον πρωτο λογο φυσικα , αλλα επειδη εχω παρει οτι φαρμακο μπορεις να φανταστεις , κατεληξα στο να μην παιρνω πρακτικα τιποτα , κτθλψη εχω , ας μου επιτραπει να πω ενδεικτικα την εμπειρια μου , 
ρεμερον ,τοχω παρει , 30 mg ομως , αποτελεσμα 0 , πολλα τα 90 mg για μενα , ανοιγει και την ορεξη 
ζυπρεξα , τοχω παρει , καλη δοση τα 30 , στην κτθλψη δεν εκανε τιποτα , αντιψυχωτικο ειναι 
Λυρικα , το παιρνω και τωρα , για ναπαλλαγω απο τα πολλα 8mg ζαναξ ομως , 150-300 παιρνω ( οπως μουρθη ) , και ειναι πολλα ηδη ,
κλονοτριλ , ηπια δοση τα 2mg , καλουτσικο φαρμακο , ηρεμιστικουλη 
Το ζυπρεξα και το λυρικα ντουμπλαρουν το ενα το αλλο ουσιαστικα , πιο καλο το λυρικα 
Χωρις να θελω να υποδειξω κατι , αλλωστε απαγορευεται , διακρινω μια πολυφαρμακια , την οποια εχω συζητησει με τον γιατρο μου , και δεν ειναι υπερ , διοτι δεν ξερεις τελικα ποιο φαρμακο σου ' παει ' , και μεγαλουτσικες δοσεις στα προαναφερθεντα φαρμακα .
Και εμενα δεν μου αρεσει η κτθλψη , αλλα προτιμω να την παλεψω ιδιαις δυναμεις , αυτο κανω , παρα να φορτωνω τον οργανισμο μου με τοσα φαρμακα .
Συζητα το με τον γιατρο σου , αλλοι ειναι υπερ των φαρμακων , αλλοι οχι , αλλα ο δικος σου , σαν να υπερβαλλει καπως . ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΓΝΩΣΗ .

----------


## dreamful_woman

δεν ειναι απλα μεγαλουτσικη η δοση των φαρμακων που παιρνω Αγγελε.
ειναι υπερβολικα μεγαλη!
την προηγουμενη φορα, το συζητησα μαζι του κ μου ειπε σε πρωτη φαση να βγαλουμε το εφεξορ και τον επομενο μηνα βλεπουμε τι αλλο φαρμακο μπορουμε να βγαλουμε ή να μειωσουμε την δοσολογια του.

----------


## Macgyver

Αν και απαγορευεται να κανω υποδειξεις , θα συμφωνησω απολυτως

----------


## Diana1982

Dreamful,οι γιατροί είναι καλοί αλλά δεν θέλουν πάντα το καλό μας,γιατί πρώτα θέλουν το καλό της τσέπης τους και ύστερα την επιβίωση της ασθένειας.
Σου προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να βρεις έναν καλό βελονιστή και να ξεκινήσεις κορεάτικο βελονισμό.Οχι άλλο βελονισμό-κορεάτικο.

Τη φορά θα σου παίρνει περίπου 50 ευρώ,αλλά σου εγγυώμαι θαύματα.
Δεν κάνει κόπο να δοκιμάσεις.
Εγώ δεν είμαι βελονίστρια-αλλά εχω βελονιστεί και έχω δει φοβερά αποτελέσματα.Στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Ναι βορειοκορεατικο να κανεις να πας απευθειας στον Κιμ Γιονγκ Ουν να σου τον κανει.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο εχει να κανει με εσενα.
> και εμενα μου εχει τυχει πολλες φορες να διαβαζω πολυ ενδιαφεροντα θεματα απο διαφορα μελη του φορουμ και επειδη ειμαι καπως πεσμενη να μην τους απανταω.
> αλλες φορες παλι μπορει να μην βλεπω τον λογο να απαντησω σε καποιο θεμα γιατι απλα δεν εχω τι να πω.
> οποτε μην το παιρνεις προσωπικα.
> δεν το κανουν μονο με σενα.


 αρα ολοι οσοι ξερω εχουν τα πανω κ τα κατω τους.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σου προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να βρεις έναν καλό βελονιστή και να ξεκινήσεις κορεάτικο βελονισμό.


 ωχ ο ............... με τις βελονες

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

δηλαδη αυτο σημαινει οτι ολοι οσοι ξερω παλατζαρουν συνεχεια μεσα σε δυο πλευρες 


> μεταξυ εντονης ψυχικης ευφοριας και καταθλιψης.


? εγω εχω μαθει να ζω μαζι τους εστω κ ετσι αν κ με εκνευριζει λιγο αυτο το εκανα γαργαρα. (αν μπορουσα ας εκανα κ αλλιως...)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αλλα ωρες ωρες μπορει να το κανω κ γω αυτο αφου καθομαι σε μια καρεκλα κ κλωσαω τα αυγα αρα με τοσους μελαγχολικους που εχω διπλα μου μονο αν τους κανω να γελανε θα τα βγαλω περα αλλιως θα παμε ομαδικος επισκεψη σε μνημοσυνο.

----------


## Diana1982

> αλλα ωρες ωρες μπορει να το κανω κ γω αυτο αφου καθομαι σε μια καρεκλα κ κλωσαω τα αυγα αρα με τοσους μελαγχολικους που εχω διπλα μου μονο αν τους κανω να γελανε θα τα βγαλω περα αλλιως θα παμε ομαδικος επισκεψη σε μνημοσυνο.


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αμαν το στόμα σου!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACHqgD_aeVk

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω λεω να παρει τις βελονες ο κορεατης κ να τις τοποθετισει πουθενα αλλου για να κανει αυτοθεραπεια χαχχαχχαχαχχαχχαχαχαχα...

----------


## dreamful_woman

@ νταιανα ξερεις κανεναν διπολικο που να θεραπευτηκε με βελονισμο ?

@ αλεξ please μην μπαχαλευεις το θεμα.
μερικα πραγματα δεν ειναι και τοσο αστεια...

----------


## Macgyver

D.W. τωρα ειδα οτι εχεις διπολικη , δεν γνωριζω πολλα για την ασθενεια αυτη , αλλα η πολυφαρμακια παντα ειναι κακη .

----------


## dreamful_woman

> D.W. τωρα ειδα οτι εχεις διπολικη , δεν γνωριζω πολλα για την ασθενεια αυτη , αλλα η πολυφαρμακια παντα ειναι κακη .


Καλημερα Αγγελε  :Smile: 
ναι δυστυχως διπολικη εχω.
θεωρειται απο δυσιατη εως ανιατη ασθενεια.
ωστοσο συμφωνω με το οτι η πολυφαρμακια ειναι κακη.
ποσοι κ ποσοι διπολικοι την βγαζουν με κανα-δυο μονο αντιεπηλιπτικα και κανα αντικαταθλιπτικο αλλα οχι στην σχεδον τοξικη δοσολογια που παιρνω εγω το ρεμερον...
αν και αυτο που μια μερα θα φαει σουτ (ειτε το θελει ο γιατρος μου ειτε οχι) ειναι το γαμω-ζυπρεξα, το οποιο μου εχει καταστεψει την σωματαρα που ειχα (50 κιλα ημουν) και κατα συνεπειαν την αυτοπεποιθηση μου ως γυναικα...

----------


## Macgyver

D.W. Καλημερα , λυπαμαι που ειναι μια τοσο σοβαρη ασθενεια η διπολικη . Αυτο με το ζυπρεξα , ηθελα να στο πω απο χθες , να λοιπον που το ξερεις . Ολα τα αντιψυχωτικα και ωρισμενα αντιεπιληπτικα εχουν αυτην την παρενεργεια , καταστροφικα ειναι , φτιαχνεις το ενα , αν το φτιαχνεις , και χαλας το αλλο , επισης την ιδια παρενεργεια εχει το ρεμερον ,βουλιμια , προσεχε το . Εγω πλεον αποφασιζω ο ιδιος τι φαρμακο θα χρησιμοποιησω , με την εγκριση του γιατρου βεβαια , αλλα η δοσολογια ειναι καθαρα δικο μου θεμα , βεβαια εχω σκετο κτθλψη και εναν γιατρο που σεβεται τον ασθενη του , και τις προτεραιοτητες του . Πιστευω οτι ο ρολος του γιατρου πρεπει ναναι συμβουλευτικος απλως , να εισηγειται , να ενημερωνει , και ο ασθενης να εχει τον τελευταιο λογο .

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι δυστυχως διπολικη εχω.
> θεωρειται απο δυσιατη εως ανιατη ασθενεια.


εγω μολις τωρα συνιδητοποιησα οτι ολους οσους μιλω τους βλεπω σε φασεις πολυλογιας κ φασεις σιωπης ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα κ οχι ασθενειας μαλιστα θυμαμαι κ τη κοπελα καπιου που περασαμε μαζι του χρονια που ειχε τεραστιες εναλαγες η διαθεση της σε σημειο να βλεπεις αλλο ανθρωπο μια μερα κ αλλο μετα απο ενα μηνα δε μπορει να αλαξει αυτο ειναι σα να λες σε ενα μαυρο γιατι ειναι αραπης

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> φτιαχνεις το ενα , αν το φτιαχνεις , και χαλας το αλλο ,


τοτε αυτο τι νοημα εχει? αυτο λεγετε αντισταθμιση να βγαζεις απο δω κ να βαζεις απο κει

----------


## dreamful_woman

> επισης την ιδια παρενεργεια εχει το ρεμερον ,βουλιμια , προσεχε το ..


οντως με το ρεμερον αν δεν εδειχνα την σχετικη εγκρατεια που προσπαθω να εχω στο φαι, τωρα θα ημουν γυρω στα 100 κιλα!!!
μιλαμε για τρελη πεινα!!!
το ξερεις απο πρωτο χερι...
αν ηξερα οτι δεν προκειται να παρω κιλα, ειλικρινα θα ημουν ικανη να φαω ενα ολοκληρο ταψι!!!
κυριολεκτω...!!!

----------


## Macgyver

> οντως με το ρεμερον αν δεν εδειχνα την σχετικη εγκρατεια που προσπαθω να εχω στο φαι, τωρα θα ημουν γυρω στα 100 κιλα!!!
> μιλαμε για τρελη πεινα!!!
> το ξερεις απο πρωτο χερι...
> αν ηξερα οτι δεν προκειται να παρω κιλα, ειλικρινα θα ημουν ικανη να φαω ενα ολοκληρο ταψι!!!
> κυριολεκτω...!!!



Σε πιστευω , οταν ημουν ερασιτεχνης ασθενης , καμμια 14ετια πισω , επαιρνα οτι μουδιναν , και με το ρεμερον πηρα 15 κιλα σε 4 μηνες ! Τωρα ομως που εγινα επαγγελματιας ασθενης , α , δεν την παταω με τιποτα . Σορυ για το χιουμορακι , αλλα χωρις αυτο , θαχα τιναξει τα μυαλα μου !!

----------


## dreamful_woman

> Σε πιστευω , οταν ημουν ερασιτεχνης ασθενης , καμμια 14ετια πισω , επαιρνα οτι μουδιναν , και με το ρεμερον πηρα 15 κιλα σε 4 μηνες ! Τωρα ομως που εγινα επαγγελματιας ασθενης , α , δεν την παταω με τιποτα . Σορυ για το χιουμορακι , αλλα χωρις αυτο , θαχα τιναξει τα μυαλα μου !!


πολυ καλα κανεις και εχεις χιουμορακι και να ξερεις οτι τα γραφομενα σου με βοηθανε πολυ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diana1982

Διάβασε λίγο αυτό το άρθρο-θα βοηθήσει
Εγώ είχα χρέος να σε ενημερώσω....

Ο καθηγητής Park Jae Woo, ένας Κορεάτης επιστήμονας είναι ο δημιουργός της Sujok και Onnuri Ιατρικής, μιας εξαιρετικής ανακάλυψης, ο οποίος μετά από πολλά χρόνια προσεκτικής παρατήρησης και κλινικών εμπειριών ανέπτυξε ένα νέο σύστημα θεραπείας χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο τα χέρια και τα πόδια. 

Αυτό το σύστημα είναι πλήρες και είναι σε απόλυτη αντιστοιχία του σώματος με τα χέρια και τα πόδια μας.

Στη Κορέα Su σημαίνει χέρι και Jok σημαίνει πόδι. Τα πλεονεκτήματα του συστήματος αυτού είναι η απλότητά του , η ασφάλεια και η αποτελεσματικότητα.

Είναι εύκολο να το μάθει κανείς και η ταχύτητα της θεραπευτικής αντίδρασης είναι συχνά εντυπωσιακά ταυτόχρονη. 

Όταν εφαρμόζεται σωστά τα αποτελέσματα είναι ορατά πολύ γρήγορα. Ο τρόπος εφαρμογής είναι με μικρο-βελόνες που εισχωρούν 1-2 χιλιοστά για να ρυθμίσουν το ενεργειακό σύστημα του οργανισμού.

Οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι χαλαρώνουν και μπορεί ακόμη και να κοιμηθούν κατά τη διάρκεια της θεραπείας. Ακόμη μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί σε πολλές περιπτώσεις και με τη χρησιμοποίηση μικρών μαγνητών – σπόρων από τη φύση, χρώμα κ.α.

Onnuri

Η Ιατρική Onnuri περιλαμβάνει Sujok βελονισμό, Onnuri θεραπεία αυτιού (που γίνετε στο εξωτερικό αυτί), θεραπεία του σώματος μέσο εγκεφάλου μέσα από το σύστημα αντιστοιχίας πάνω στα χέρια και στα πόδια, six – ki Therapy σε επίπεδο μεσημβρινών κ.α.

Με την Onnuri Ιατρική επιτυγχάνονται θεραπείες σε ολιστικό επίπεδο.
Η διαδικασία του βελονισμού είναι αρκετά ισχυρή για να δώσει θετικά αποτελέσματα σε κάθε μορφή ασθένειας και συμπτωμάτων. Αυτό το σύστημα δεν είναι τεχνητό. Ο άνθρωπος το έχει ανακαλύψει αλλά προέρχεται από τη φύση. Γι’ αυτό το σύστημα είναι ισχυρό και ασφαλές.

Είναι αποτελεσματική μέθοδος όχι μόνο για κοινές ασθένειες αλλά πολλές φορές και σε ασθένειες που είναι δύσκολο να θεραπεύσει ακόμη και η πιο σύγχρονη ιατρική συμπεριλαμβανομένων και ορισμένων ασθενειών του καρκίνου. 
Συχνά το θεραπευτικό αποτέλεσμα είναι άμεσο και αποδεικνύετε από την πρώτη συνεδρία, στις περισσότερες των περιπτώσεων. Με τη βοήθεια αυτής της θεραπείας κάθε όργανο, κάθε μέρος του σώματος μπορεί να θεραπευτεί.

Αποτελεσματικό στο σύνολο των ασθενειών όπως :

*Διαταραχές του νευρικού συστήματος- Αμνησία – εγκεφαλίτιδα – επιληψία – πονοκεφάλους – αϋπνία – ημικρανία – κατάθλιψη – νόσο του πάρκινσον – σπαστική παράλυση – νευραλγία τριδύμου – νευροαπραξία – σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας κ.α.

*Παθήσεις των μαλακών ιστών, μυς, οστά και αρθρώσεις – αρθρίτιδα , σπονδυλική στήλη –πόνοι στην πλάτη, πρόπτωση του δίσκου με ή χωρίς ισχιαλγία, παθήσεις του τραχήλου της μήτρας, οστεοαρθρίτιδα κ.α.

*Διαταραχές του αναπνευστικού συστήματος – άσθμα, βρογχίτιδα – αλλεργική ρινίτιδα κ.α.

*Καρδιαγγειακές διαταραχές

* Διαταραχές του γαστρεντερικού συστήματος - Στοματίτιδα , γαστρίτιδα κ.α.

* Δυσλειτουργία, διαταραχές του παγκρέατος – παγκρεατίτιτδα κ.α.

* Γυναικολογικές Παθήσεις

*Διαταραχές του δέρματος

*Διαταραχές αυτιού – κώφωση, εμβοές, πόνος στο αυτί, ίλιγγος, ναυτία κ.α. 

*Οφθαλμικές διαταραχές

*Διαταραχές του ενδοκρινικού συστήματος

*Ψυχιατρικές διαταραχές- Υστερία,Σχιζοφρένεια, κατάθλιψη, εξαρτήσεις (ναρκωτικά, αλκοόλ, κάπνισμα), επιληψία κ.α.

*Χρόνια νεφρική νόσος

*Προβλήματα που σχετίζονται με όγκους, έλκη

Στη θεραπεία Onnuri Su-jok συμπεριλαμβάνονται οι θεραπείες μέσω συστημάτων αντιστοιχίας, byol – μεσημβρινούς, θεραπεία με έξι ενέργειες (six-ki) στο επίπεδο των μεσημβρινών και των τσάκρας που στοχεύουν στη διόρθωση των συναισθηματικών και διανοητικών καταστάσεων που ευθύνονται για τους σωματικούς πόνους και γενικότερα για κάθε είδους διαταραχή.

Η Onnuri προσφέρει θεραπεία σε οξείες και χρόνιες μορφές προβλημάτων. Ο βελονισμός αποτελεί ένα ακριβή και μη επεμβατικό μέσο καθορισμού ελλείψεων της υγείας καθώς και μια μέθοδο επαναποκατάστασης της ισορροπίας.

Δεδομένου ότι η ενέργεια μπορεί να ανέβει σε οποιοδήποτε βαθμό και σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο είναι καλό να χρησιμοποιούμε τη θεραπεία ανεξάρτητα από το επίπεδο της νόσου.

kerkyrain.gr


*Σημείωση συντάκτριας:*H μέθοδος του κορεάτικου βελονισμού,είναι μία απολύτως ασφαλής μέθοδος,που μπορεί να θεραπεύσει τις περισσότερες παθήσεις εν μέρει ή στο σύνολο,σε περιπτώσεις που η κλασσική ιατρική δεν έχει δώσει σαφείς απαντήσεις.

Επεμβαίνει στους μεσημβρινούς του σώματος και ανάλογα την περίπτωση έχει άμεσα ή έμμεσα αποτελέσματα.Σε μερικές παθήσεις αρκούν μόνο μερικές συνεδρίες για πλήρη αποκατάσταση.

----------


## Diana1982

.................................................. ........................

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το μονο που μπορει να σε βοηθησει ειναι το μυαλο σου η το μυαλο καπιου αλλου που εχει αυτο που σου λειπει ακομα κ σε αυτη τη περιπτωση βλεπουμε οτι το τελειο το προκαλει η ελξη των δυο αντιθετων αφου αν υπαρχει καπιος που σκεφτετε αυτο που εσυ δε μπορεις να σκεφτεις ετσι δε θα παιζεσε με τιποτα.

----------


## dreamful_woman

νταιανα σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενημερωτικο αρθρο σου.
θα το εχω στα υποψιν.
καταλαβαινω οτι ολα οσα μου γραφεις,ειναι με προθεση να με βοηθησεις κ σε ευχαριστω θερμα για αυτο  :Smile:

----------


## Diana1982

> το μονο που μπορει να σε βοηθησει ειναι το μυαλο σου η το μυαλο καπιου αλλου που εχει αυτο που σου λειπει ακομα κ σε αυτη τη περιπτωση βλεπουμε οτι το τελειο το προκαλει η ελξη των δυο αντιθετων αφου αν υπαρχει καπιος που σκεφτετε αυτο που εσυ δε μπορεις να σκεφτεις ετσι δε θα παιζεσε με τιποτα.


Και η μαλακία πάει σύννεφο....δυστυχώς για την δική σου περίπτωση,δεν υπάρχει καμία θεραπεία!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

τοσα κομπλεξ σε ενα ανθρωπο αναρωτιεμαι πως χωρεσαν.

----------


## Diana1982

> τοσα κομπλεξ σε ενα ανθρωπο αναρωτιεμαι πως χωρεσαν.


Είναι σίγουρο,ότι έχεις αναπτύξει άλλες εγκεφαλικές λειτουργίες......και γι αυτό είσαι μακριά από το μέσο όρο στην σκέψη!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Είναι σίγουρο,ότι έχεις αναπτύξει άλλες εγκεφαλικές λειτουργίες......και γι αυτό είσαι μακριά από το μέσο όρο στην σκέψη!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02NyBh9kBBM

----------


## dreamful_woman

μην μαλωνετε βρε παιδια
ετσι κ αλλιως οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα σκατα ειμαστε...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaνεις δεν ειναι απολυτως καλα ετσι κ αλλιως ολοι κατι εχουν

----------


## dreamful_woman

> kaνεις δεν ειναι απολυτως καλα ετσι κ αλλιως ολοι κατι εχουν


σωστος...!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Dreamful,οι γιατροί είναι καλοί αλλά δεν θέλουν πάντα το καλό μας,γιατί πρώτα θέλουν το καλό της τσέπης τους και ύστερα την επιβίωση της ασθένειας.
> Σου προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα να βρεις έναν καλό βελονιστή και να ξεκινήσεις κορεάτικο βελονισμό.Οχι άλλο βελονισμό-κορεάτικο.
> 
> Τη φορά θα σου παίρνει περίπου 50 ευρώ,αλλά σου εγγυώμαι θαύματα.
> Δεν κάνει κόπο να δοκιμάσεις.
> Εγώ δεν είμαι βελονίστρια-αλλά εχω βελονιστεί και έχω δει φοβερά αποτελέσματα.Στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα


ντιανα, ο βελονισμος αυτος θα γινεται παραλληλα με τον ψυχιατρο της ν.γ., η θα πρεπει να σταματησει τον ψυχιατρο και τα φαρμακα?

----------


## Diana1982

> ντιανα, ο βελονισμος αυτος θα γινεται παραλληλα με τον ψυχιατρο της ν.γ., η θα πρεπει να σταματησει τον ψυχιατρο και τα φαρμακα?


Remedy πολύ σωστή η ερωτηση,γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι παρανοούν.
Ποτέ επείδη ξεκινάμε μία άλλη μέθοδο θεραπείας δεν σταματάμε την συμβατική μας θεραπεία,που μας έχει ορίσει ο γιατρός μας-ψυχίατρος μας,ο οποιοσδήποτε γιατρός.
Η κλασσική ιατρική είναι η πρώτη γραμμη θεραπείας. Για να το πω αλλιώς.

Ενας άνθρωπος που διαγνώσκεται διαβητικός,θα πρέπει να πάρει τα χάπια του ή την ινσουλίνη του αναγκαστικά.
Σιγά σιγά όμως και επειδή ο βελονισμός θεραπεύει σχεδόν ΟΛΕΣ τις παθήσεις εν μέρει ή στο σύνολο,ο ασθενής σιγά-σιγά αρχίζει και μειώνει την θεραπευτική του αγωγή.

Υπάρχουν παθήσεις που δεν χρειάζεται καν η συμβατική ιατρική γιατί μπορεί ο βελονισμός να εξαλείψει την πάθηση και χωρίς φάρμακα.
Για παράδειγμα μία ήπια κατάθλιψη ή μία διπολική διαταραχή.

Κάποιος με κατάθλιψη η διπολική μπορεί να ζήσει για κάποιο διάστημα μέχρι να επέμβει η θεραπεία του βελονισμού και χωρίς χάπια,καποιος που κάνει ινσουλίνη δεν μπορεί να ζήσει ούτε μία μέρα χωρίς ινσουλίνη,οπότε κάθε ασθένεια έχει τον δικό της τρόπο αντιμετώπισης.

Καλό είναι από την στιγμή που παίρνουμε φάρμακα να μην τα διακόπτουμε σε ΚΑΜΙΑ περίπτωση,αλλά σταδιακά και με την επίβλεψη του βελονιστή μας.
Δυστυχώς η κλασσική ιατρική δεν δέχεται τις άλλες μεθόδους θεραπείας,από άγνοια,αλλά και από συμφέρον.

Εγώ κάνω σεμινάρια και πλέον μαθαίνω και να βελονίζω και έρχονται πολλοί ασθενείς στον χώρο που κάνουμε βελονισμούς και βλέπω θαυμαστά πράγματα.
Μία κοπέλα τελευταία με καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας και ενώ ήταν στα τελευταία της,μετά από χημειοθεραπείες,ανένηψε εντελώς μόνο με βελονισμό.

Είμαι σίγουρη,χωρίς να έχω προσωπικό παράδειγμα,αν η dreamful και όποια dreamful πάει να βελονιστεί δε θα πιστεύει το πόσο γρήγορα θα νιώσει καλύτερα και ίσως να θεραπευτεί ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ.
και Η ΨΥΧΟΠΆΘΕΙΑ ανισόρροπη ενέργεια στον εγκέφαλο είναι-ακριβώς αυτό κάνει ο βελονισμός.
Επαναφέρει την ενέργεια σε ισορροπία-άρα θεραπεύει.

----------


## wstyron

> Remedy πολύ σωστή η ερωτηση,γιατί κάποιοι άνθρωποι παρανοούν.
> Ποτέ επείδη ξεκινάμε μία άλλη μέθοδο θεραπείας δεν σταματάμε την συμβατική μας θεραπεία,που μας έχει ορίσει ο γιατρός μας-ψυχίατρος μας,ο οποιοσδήποτε γιατρός.
> Η κλασσική ιατρική είναι η πρώτη γραμμη θεραπείας. Για να το πω αλλιώς.
> 
> Ενας άνθρωπος που διαγνώσκεται διαβητικός,θα πρέπει να πάρει τα χάπια του ή την ινσουλίνη του αναγκαστικά.
> Σιγά σιγά όμως και επειδή ο βελονισμός θεραπεύει σχεδόν ΟΛΕΣ τις παθήσεις εν μέρει ή στο σύνολο,ο ασθενής σιγά-σιγά αρχίζει και μειώνει την θεραπευτική του αγωγή.
> 
> Υπάρχουν παθήσεις που δεν χρειάζεται καν η συμβατική ιατρική γιατί μπορεί ο βελονισμός να εξαλείψει την πάθηση και χωρίς φάρμακα.
> Για παράδειγμα μία ήπια κατάθλιψη ή μία διπολική διαταραχή.
> ...


καλημερα . συμφωνω μαζι σου . αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι οπως ολες οι θεραπειες ο βελονισμος δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρος . εγω ηθελα να κανω για την καταθλιψη μου πηγα σε βελονιστη κ μου ειπε οτι το ποσοστο επιτυχιας ειναι κοντα στο 60% οσο δε για την διπολικη διαταραχη δε ξερω τι ισχυει .καλο ειναι να το εχουμε υποψην μας .
εγω προσωπικα θα αρχισω να κανω βελονισμο μονος μου

----------


## Diana1982

> καλημερα . συμφωνω μαζι σου . αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι οπως ολες οι θεραπειες ο βελονισμος δεν ειναι 100% σιγουρος . εγω ηθελα να κανω για την καταθλιψη μου πηγα σε βελονιστη κ μου ειπε οτι το ποσοστο επιτυχιας ειναι κοντα στο 60% οσο δε για την διπολικη διαταραχη δε ξερω τι ισχυει .καλο ειναι να το εχουμε υποψην μας .
> εγω προσωπικα θα αρχισω να κανω βελονισμο *μονος μου*


Πώς θα το κάνεις αυτό;

----------


## wstyron

εχω κανει μια προκαταρκτικη ερευνα μαζεψα υλικο βιντεο βιβλια κτλ .σε λιγες μερες θα παραγγειλω κ βελονες  :Embarrassment:  
παραπανω γραφεις να προτιμαμε μονο κορεατικο βελονισμο γιατι ?εγω ξερω οτι μερικοι απ τους καλυτερους γιατρους ειναι κινεζοι .

----------


## Diana1982

> εχω κανει μια προκαταρκτικη ερευνα μαζεψα υλικο βιντεο βιβλια κτλ .σε λιγες μερες θα παραγγειλω κ βελονες  
> παραπανω γραφεις να προτιμαμε μονο κορεατικο βελονισμο γιατι ?εγω ξερω οτι μερικοι απ τους καλυτερους γιατρους ειναι κινεζοι .


Γι'αυτό θα πας κατα διαόλου......άλλο αυτό πάλι και εγω έχω κάνει έρευνα αλλά δεν λέω πίπες.!
Καλά αποτελέσματα!

----------


## wstyron

> Γι'αυτό θα πας κατα διαόλου......άλλο αυτό πάλι και εγω έχω κάνει έρευνα αλλά δεν λέω πίπες.!
> Καλά αποτελέσματα!


1ον γιατι να παω κατα διαολου ?????? μονο κ μονο επειδη θελω να κανω μονος βελονισμο ?? καποιοι θα το ελεγαν κ για σενα που απλα διαλεξες μια αλλη μορφη θεραπειας 
2ον ξερω οτι υπαρχουν βελονιστες που για να μη ξοδευεται ο πελατης τους προτρεπουν να κανουν μονοι 
3ον οταν κανεις σοβαρη ερευνα κ μονος μπορεις να συνεχισεις κ την αποψη σου μπορεις να πεις 
στην χειροτερη περιπτωση απλα να μη τα καταφερω .

----------


## Diana1982

[/QUOTE]1ον γιατι να παω κατα διαολου ?????? μονο κ μονο επειδη θελω να κανω μονος βελονισμο ?? καποιοι θα το ελεγαν κ για σενα που απλα διαλεξες μια αλλη μορφη θεραπειας [QUOTE]

Κάποιοι μου το είπαν,αλλά εγώ μιλάω έχοντας εμπειρία.




> 2ον ξερω οτι υπαρχουν βελονιστες που για να μη ξοδευεται ο πελατης τους προτρεπουν να κανουν μονοι


Στον κορεάτικο βελονισμό,που "μιλάς" στα δάχτυλα και δεν έχεις κανένα κίνδυνο να γίνει ζημιά.Αμα κάνεις στο σώμα και δεν το έχεις σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο,μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά!

Γι'αυτό προέτρεψα και εγώ κορεάτικο βελονισμό γιατί είναι ακίνδυνος ακόμα και αν γίνει από κάποιον άσχετο!!!!



> 3ον οταν κανεις σοβαρη ερευνα κ μονος μπορεις να συνεχισεις κ την αποψη σου μπορεις να πεις 
> στην χειροτερη περιπτωση απλα να μη τα καταφερω


Το τί θα κάνεις εσύ με την πάρτη σου,είναι κάτι που αφορά εσένα-ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ

----------


## wstyron

[QUOTE=Diana1982;505468][QUOTE=wstyron;505463]1ον γιατι να παω κατα διαολου ?????? μονο κ μονο επειδη θελω να κανω μονος βελονισμο ?? καποιοι θα το ελεγαν κ για σενα που απλα διαλεξες μια αλλη μορφη θεραπειας 


> Κάποιοι μου το είπαν,αλλά εγώ μιλάω έχοντας εμπειρία.
> 
> Στον κορεάτικο βελονισμό,που "μιλάς" στα δάχτυλα και δεν έχεις κανένα κίνδυνο να γίνει ζημιά.Αμα κάνεις στο σώμα και δεν το έχεις σπουδάσει το αντικείμενο,μπορεί να κάνεις ζημιά!
> Γι'αυτό προέτρεψα και εγώ κορεάτικο βελονισμό γιατί είναι ακίνδυνος ακόμα και αν γίνει από κάποιον άσχετο!!!!
> 
> 
> Το τί θα κάνεις εσύ με την πάρτη σου,είναι κάτι που αφορά εσένα-ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ


νομιζεις οτι δε ξερω τους κινδυνους ?εδω ειμαστε για γελια .τωρα σκεφτηκες οτι ειναι δικο μου θεμα ? κ παλι γελια . οσο για το ποια λεει πιπες . εσυ ντιανα μου ακομη κανεις σεμιναρια αλλα απο πανω κανεις κ την δασκαλα . αντε γεια κυρα μου .

----------


## Remedy

εχω ακουσει, καλα αποτελεσματα απο εξορκισμο :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## keep_walking

Ρεμ σε θελω .... συντονισου:P

----------


## wstyron

> εχω ακουσει, καλα αποτελεσματα απο εξορκισμο


οταν εχουμε την remedy=θεραπεια τι να τον κανουμε τον εξορκισμο  :Smile:  -κ το λεω με την θετικη εννοια  :Smile:  -

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> 1ον γιατι να παω κατα διαολου ?????? μονο κ μονο επειδη θελω να κανω μονος βελονισμο ??


 εχετε ξεφυγει

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmAditPp-Ng

----------


## dreamful_woman

:Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΕΕΕΕΕΣ!!!

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dirKaKpQquY

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημερα κ σε σενα!!! κεφατη σας ακουω κυρια μου κ χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερως..!

----------


## dreamful_woman

> καλημερα κ σε σενα!!! κεφατη σας ακουω κυρια μου κ χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερως..!


ναι η αληθεια ειναι οτι ξυπνησα με κεφακια.
κι αν πεσω αργοτερα....δεν βαριεσαι...
θα ξανασηκωθω...!!!
εσυ πως εισαι ?

----------


## anxious4ever

εγω καλα, μια χαρα σταθερη κατασταση εδω κ μηνες..δουλεια με απειρη νυστα.μια ζωη εχω απειρη νυστα! απειρη ομως!
απο μωρο παιδι με θυμαμαι να κοιμαμαι ατελειωτες ωρες..κ τωρα σκεφτομαι μετα να παω σπιτι κ να πεσω για υπνο κ να ξυπνησω αυριο το πρωι για δουλεια..τι καλααααα..χοχοοχ!

----------


## anxious4ever

σιγα μη πεσεις..κ αν πεσεις κ τι εγινε? λογικο ειναι.κανεις δεν ειναι παντα μες στην καλη χαρα.
ρε συ εισαι σιγουρη οτι εχεις διπολικη?γιατι ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν διακυμανσεις.τι σημαινει οτι ειναι διπολικοι?
λεω εγω τωρα...

----------


## dreamful_woman

χμ....ξερω γω βρε μπουμ μου....ρωτα το ντοκτορ μου καλυτερα  :Stick Out Tongue: 
η ψυχολογος μου παντως- παρολο που εχει επικοινωνια με τον ντοκτορ- πιστευει οτι εχω μεταιχμιακη και οχι διπολικη...
πφφφ....με εχουν μπερδεψει!!!
πολυπολικη εχω μου φαινεται  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

γιατι μεταιχμιακη μωρε?εχεις κανει αποπειρες? μμμ..εμενα μου ακουγεσαι απλα νορμαλ κ απλος ανθρωπος..
ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε πολλες πλευρες κ ειμαστε σαν ενα πρισμα...
ναι ολοι ειμαι πολυπολικοι.
εγω μαλιστα τον χειμωνα γινομαι πολικη! μισω το κρυο..(χχαχχα να χαρω το χιουμορ μου ε??)!

----------


## dreamful_woman

αααα!εδω θα μαλωσουμε  :Stick Out Tongue: 
λατρευω το φθινοπωρο, τον χειμωνα και την ανοιξη!!!
μισω την ζεστη!!!

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XHe6dSngt0

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmuioXhzvN8

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ARmUqhUNQKg

*ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΑΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΖΟΥΜΕ
ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΑΜΕ ΛΕΦΤΑ
ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ
ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ ΘΑ ΦΙΛΙΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΛΕΦΤΑ*   :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## anxious4ever

ως καταθλιπτικη, μισω τον χειμωνα, φθινοπωρο κ την ανιοξη και μου αρεσει το καλοκαιρι διοτι δρα αντικαταθλιπτικως...αμ πως!

----------


## dreamful_woman

> ως καταθλιπτικη, μισω τον χειμωνα, φθινοπωρο κ την ανιοξη και μου αρεσει το καλοκαιρι διοτι δρα αντικαταθλιπτικως...αμ πως!


δικιο εχεις γιατι ο ηλιος ειναι το καλυτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο...αλλα εχω μεγαλο θεμα με τον ιδρωτα...

----------


## anxious4ever

μμ..εγω δεν ιδρωνω καθολου.θα πρεπε να ζω σε ενα μερος που να χει παντα καλοκαιρι.
τοσο το αγαπω!

----------


## dreamful_woman

οποτε να μην σου ευχηθω καλυτερα καλο χειμωνα ε?
εμενα ομως να μου το ευχηθεις!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

> οποτε να μην σου ευχηθω καλυτερα καλο χειμωνα ε?
> εμενα ομως να μου το ευχηθεις!!!


οχι καλο χειμωνα σε μενα! οχι! καλο επομενο καλοκαιρι θα λες!!χοχοχ
σε σενα ναι καλο χειμωνα, καλα να περασεις ...εγω πεφτω σε χειμερια ναρκη κ θα ξυπνησω μεσα μαιου....ηδη το εχω θεσει σε εφαρμογη.καθομαι στην καρεκλα με μισανοιχτα ματια..

----------


## dreamful_woman

οποτε τα ξαναλεμε σε εφτα μηνες περιπου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dreamful_woman

καλημερα...!!!
αρχισαν παλι οι αποτομες εναλλαγες της διαθεσης...
πολυ αποτομες ομως!!!
το πρωι πετουσα στα συννεφα, τωρα προσγειωθηκα αποτομα...
εχουν αλλαξει προς το καλο πολλες συνθηκες της ζωης μου, παρολα αυτα δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμενη...
δεν ξερω τι φταιει...
ισως η διπολικη διαταραχη...
ισως οτι ειμαι ανικανοποιητη...
ισως το γεγονος οτι μια ζωη θελω κατι αλλο απο αυτο που εχω κι οταν το βρω, θελω παλι κατι αλλο...
και αυτο το αλλο μπορει να ειναι αυτο που ειχα και το εχασα ή αυτο που δεν θα εχω ποτε...

----------


## Diana1982

> καλημερα...!!!
> αρχισαν παλι οι αποτομες εναλλαγες της διαθεσης...
> πολυ αποτομες ομως!!!
> το πρωι πετουσα στα συννεφα, τωρα προσγειωθηκα αποτομα...
> εχουν αλλαξει προς το καλο πολλες συνθηκες της ζωης μου, παρολα αυτα δεν ειμαι ευτυχισμενη...
> δεν ξερω τι φταιει...
> ισως η διπολικη διαταραχη...
> ισως οτι ειμαι ανικανοποιητη...
> ισως το γεγονος οτι μια ζωη θελω κατι αλλο απο αυτο που εχω κι οταν το βρω, θελω παλι κατι αλλο...
> και αυτο το αλλο μπορει να ειναι αυτο που ειχα και το εχασα ή αυτο που δεν θα εχω ποτε...


dreamful κάνεις καθόλου ψυχοθεραπεία;

----------


## dreamful_woman

ναι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με μια πολυ αξιολογη ψυχολογο ειδικευμενη στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη.
αλλα δυστυχως...ουτε τα φαρμακα, ουτε η ψυχοθεραπεια, ειναι τα μαγικα ραβδακια, που αποθεραπευουν πληρως τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης διαταραχης...

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> ναι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με μια πολυ αξιολογη ψυχολογο ειδικευμενη στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη.
> αλλα δυστυχως...ουτε τα φαρμακα, ουτε η ψυχοθεραπεια, ειναι τα μαγικα ραβδακια, που αποθεραπευουν πληρως τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης διαταραχης...


Νομιζω απολυτη ιαση στις ψυχολογικες διαταραχες δεν υπαρχει , οποτε αυτο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να βελτιωνουμε καποια πραγματα μονο και να συμφιλιωθουμε με το προβλημα μας,ετσι θα νιωθουμε καλυτερα απο το να ψαχνουμε μαγικα ραβδακια.

----------


## dreamful_woman

> Νομιζω απολυτη ιαση στις ψυχολογικες διαταραχες δεν υπαρχει , οποτε αυτο που μπορουμε να κανουμε ειναι να βελτιωνουμε καποια πραγματα μονο και να συμφιλιωθουμε με το προβλημα μας,ετσι θα νιωθουμε καλυτερα απο το να ψαχνουμε μαγικα ραβδακια.


σωστη...!!!

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ1A55fUmB4

ΜΑΜΑ ΠΕΙΝΑΩ ΜΑΜΑ...
ΜΑΜΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΜΑΜΑ...
ΜΑΜΑ ΓΕΡΝΑΩ ΜΑΜΑ...

----------


## dreamful_woman

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUEphbT8McA

"ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΘΑ 'ΡΘΟΥΝ"

(ΘΑ ΡΘΟΥΝ???)

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ναι κανω ψυχοθεραπεια με μια πολυ αξιολογη ψυχολογο ειδικευμενη στην γνωσιακη-συμπεριφορικη.
> αλλα δυστυχως...ουτε τα φαρμακα, ουτε η ψυχοθεραπεια, ειναι τα μαγικα ραβδακια, που αποθεραπευουν πληρως τα συμπτωματα της διπολικης διαταραχης...


δε φτανει καπιος να ειναι αξιολογος πρεπει να εχει κ ορεξη κ να πει κατι αξιολογο. αν τα κραταει ολα για τον εαυτο του εγω τι να το κανω αν καπιος ειναι αξιολογος

----------


## dreamful_woman

deleted...........

----------


## dreamful_woman

deleted..................................

----------


## dreamful_woman

.................................................. ................

----------


## dreamful_woman

.................................................. ...........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

kaπου ειχα διαβασει ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο που ελεγε οτι υπαρχουν καπιοι που γεννηθικαν καλλιτεχνες εκ γενετης κ εχουν ενα διαφορετικο μυαλο απο τους αλλους που λειτουργει με το δικο του τροπο αυτο το εχω διαπιστωσει πολες φορες στη ζωη μου αφου υπηρξαν παμπολες περιπτωσεις που με μια ματια που εριξα σε καπιον/καπια εμιαζε σα να τον γνωριζω 1000 χρονια αφου διαπιστωνα εκπληκτος οτι σκεφτοταν οτι σκεφτομαι κ πραγματικα αυτο αν δε το ζησει καπιος δε ξερω αν θα μπορεσει να το κατανοησει 

ετσι το ενα διαφωρετικο μυαλο θα καταλαβει το αλλο διαφωρετικο μυαλο

αρα δεν ειναι εμονη ειναι κατι το αναποφεκτο.

----------


## dreamful_woman

ναι καταλαβαινω απολυτα τι λες Αλεξανδρε.
οντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο να εχουμε διπλα μας ανθρωπους, με τους οποιους να εχουμε κοινα καλλιτεχνικα ενδιαφεροντα και παρομοιο τροπο σκεψης.
απλα αυτο που σου λεω εγω ειναι το εξης....απο την στιγμη που αυτους τους ανθρωπους, δεν τους εχεις πια στη ζωη σου (ειτε σε φιλικο ειτε σε ερωτικο επιπεδο) , να ψαξεις να βρεις μεσα απο νεες δραστηριοτητες και νεες συναναστροφες να βρεις νεους ανθρωπους με τους οποιους θα ταιριαξεις.
ξερω βεβαια απο προσωπικη πειρα πως "οι ανθρωποι αλλαζουν, αλλα οι αναμνησεις μενουν"
αν ομως βρεις νεους ανθρωπους, οι μνημες ισως παψουν να ειναι βασανο και να γινουν γλυκιες αναμνησεις...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οντως ειναι πολυ ομορφο να εχουμε διπλα μας ανθρωπους, με τους οποιους να εχουμε κοινα καλλιτεχνικα ενδιαφεροντα και παρομοιο τροπο σκεψης.


χμμ..




> αν ομως βρεις νεους ανθρωπους,


θα ειναι οι ιδιοι με τους παλιους...

δε ξερω βασικα αν ειμαι ευτυχισμενος απο τη ζωη μου η δυστυχισμενος... 
μαλον συμβαινουν κ τα δυο ταυτοχρονα...
κ ο Κυριος μαζι μου...

----------


## dreamful_woman

> δε ξερω βασικα αν ειμαι ευτυχισμενος απο τη ζωη μου η δυστυχισμενος... 
> μαλον συμβαινουν κ τα δυο ταυτοχρονα...


δεν υπαρχει κανεις ανθρωπος στον πλανητη που να ειναι μονο ευτυχισμενος ή μονο δυστυχισμενος στη ζωη του...
απλα μερικοι απο εμας βιωνουμε τη χαρα και τη λυπη πιο εντονα απο τους αλλους  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful_woman

.................................................. .............

----------


## dreamful_woman

.................................................. ................

----------


## dreamful_woman

.................................................. ...........

----------


## dreamful_woman

εγραψα....εσβησα....
ξαναεγραψα....ξαναεσβησα...
αυτη τη φορα δεν θα το σβησω.
ειμαι χαλια γιατι συνεβησαν πολλα "ομορφα" σημερα.

1)εφαγα μια ωραιοτατη χυλοπιτα
2)μαλωσα ασχημα με τους γονεις μου
3)η ψυχολογος μου ενω με ακουσε σε αθλια κατασταση, μου μιλησε 5 λεπτα μονο στο τηλ. και μου ειπε οτι θα τα ξαναπουμε στο ραντεβου μας (βλ. μην ξαναπαρεις τηλ)

----------


## dreamful_woman

παει εκλεισα σαν γυναικα στα 40 μου.-

----------


## dreamful_woman

απο ενα σημειο και μετα παυεις να ελπιζεις...
παυεις να θες...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> η ψυχολογος μου ενω με ακουσε σε αθλια κατασταση, μου μιλησε 5 λεπτα μονο στο τηλ.


 η φαντασια ειναι σημαντικοτερη απο τη γνωση ΑΑινσταιν.
μπορει να μη ξερεις κανεις τα παντα αλλα να υπαρχει αυτος ο καπιος που να εχει ενα μυαλο ιδιο με αυτον κ να τον καταλαβαινει αυτοματα κ πιος δε θα θελε να ειχε ενα τετιο... διπλα του 
καλυτερο απο ψυχαναλυση

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

καλη μου ντριμφουλ και γω αυτες τις μερες δεν ειμαι καλα σου στελνω θετικα vibes!

----------


## dreamful

.................................................. ..........................

----------


## dreamful

> καλη μου ντριμφουλ και γω αυτες τις μερες δεν ειμαι καλα σου στελνω θετικα vibes!


ανταποδιδω καλη μου!!!
περασα δυο δυσκολες μερες γι' αυτο χαθηκα.
εκανα μια βουτια στην καταθλιψη, αλλα τελικα με πολυ προσπαθεια καταφερα και το ξεπερασα!
ζητω συγγνωμη απο την διαχειριση του φορουμ για την αλλαγη του νικνειμ μου.
ο προηγουμενος λογαριασμος μου (ως ντριμφουλ) αν κριθει σκοπιμο μπορει να διαγραφει και να ειναι ανενεργος και τυποις (ουτως η αλλως δεν προκειται να ξαναποσταρω ως ντριμφουλ.)

----------


## dreamful

μια θερμη παρακληση προς ολους τους συμφορουμητες.
επειδη δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να στειλω μνμ στην idella θα μπορουσε καποιος απο σας να την παρακαλεσει εκ μερους μου να διαγραψει τα μηνυμα που διεγραψα.
και αν γινεται το ιδιο και στο θρεντ "bipolar poetry"
ειναι πολυ ακαλαισθητα αυτα τα αποσιοπιτικα...

----------


## marian_m

Μήπως τελικά είναι καλύτερο να προσπαθήσεις να κρατηθείς μακριά από το φόρουμ, αφού όπως έχεις ξαναδηλώσει με το προ-προηγούμενο νικ δεν σου κάνει καλό;
Σε τι εξυπηρετεί να ζητάς διαγραφές μηνυμάτων και μπαν, όταν ξαναμπαίνεις στο φόρουμ με διαφορετικό νικ 4 μέρες μετά τον κακό χαμό, σα να μην τρέχει τίποτα;

----------


## dreamful

αναθεωρησα βρε μαριαν.

αλλωστε....ο εγκληματιας, παντα γυριζει στον τοπο του εγκληματος.

τελικα με βοηθαει το φορουμ.

----------


## marian_m

> αναθεωρησα βρε μαριαν.
> *
> αλλωστε....ο εγκληματιας, παντα γυριζει στον τοπο του εγκληματος.*
> 
> τελικα με βοηθαει το φορουμ.


Όσο γι' αυτό, πράγματι.
Βρίθει εγκληματιών το φόρουμ!  :Wink:

----------


## dreamful

χεχε οντως υπαρχουν πολλα τρολς στο φορουμ.
η διαφορα με μενα, ειναι οτι οι αλεπαλληλες αλλαγες ψευδωνυμων, δεν ειχαν να κανουν με το οτι θελω να τρολαρω, αλλα ειχε να κανει με την εσωτερικη ανασταστωση που βιωσα.
παντως επαναλαμβανω οτι αναθεωρησα και τωρα που ειμαι ηρεμη, η ενασχοληση με το φορουμ με βοηθαει πολυ.

----------


## giorgos panou

καλημέρα! αν θελεις θα μπορουσες να μου πεις την εμπειρια σου με την θεραπεια αυτην? δλδη, αποτελέσματα αρχησες να βλέπεις μετα από έναν μηνα από τωτες που πηρες το πρωτο χαπι? η εβλεπες λιγο λιγο? επισης αν θες μπορεις να μου πεις αν τα οποια επισοδεια είναι μικρότερης δυναμικης? η είναι απλα λιγοτερα με τον καιρο?
σορρυ για τις ερωτήσεις αυτές, αν σε φερνουν σε δυσκολη θεση , δεν τρεχει μην απαντας.
ευχομαι καλη θεραπεια , και πνευματικη υγεια¨)

----------


## Gatsby

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BvV9arABLs Έτσι νιώθεις ??

----------


## dreamful

δεν με φερνουν σε καθολου δυσκολη θεση.
εδω εχω πει ποσα κ ποσα...
οποιο φαρμακο εχω παρει εχει δρασει μετα απο τρεις βδομαδες, αν εξαιρεσουμε τα αγχολυτικα.
επισης ναι τα επεισοδια, ειναι πλεον μικροτερης εντασης, διαρκειας και συχνοτητας.
σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου!
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα και εσυ να εισαι καλα! :Smile:

----------


## giorgos panou

> δεν με φερνουν σε καθολου δυσκολη θεση.
> εδω εχω πει ποσα κ ποσα...
> οποιο φαρμακο εχω παρει εχει δρασει μετα απο τρεις βδομαδες, αν εξαιρεσουμε τα αγχολυτικα.
> επισης ναι τα επεισοδια, ειναι πλεον μικροτερης εντασης, διαρκειας και συχνοτητας.
> σε ευχαριστω για τις ευχες σου!
> σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα και εσυ να εισαι καλα!


καλησπερα¨)
αφου τα επεισοδια μικρενουν παει να πει ότι καλητερευεις!!¨), κι αν τα φαρμακα αρχισαν να εχουν εντωνη δρασει παει να πει ότι μερα με την μερα θα βλέπεις κι ολο ποιο ομορφες σκεψεις!!¨), 
σορρυ, δεν διαβασα τα πιο πολλα μην, αλλα από οσα διαβασα πιστευω ότι θα γινουν καλα τα πραματα, κι στο ευχομαι κι εγω

----------


## dreamful

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γιωργο!

----------


## Macgyver

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8BvV9arABLs Έτσι νιώθεις ??




Aσχετο , αλλα ωραιο nickname . Ωραια ταινια .

----------


## dreamful

χαθηκα για λιγες μερες...
ημουν και ειμαι σε καταθλιψη...
τωρα προστεθηκε και νεο προβλημα που αφορα τη σωματικη μου υγεια και οχι την ψυχολογικη.
εχω φριχτους πονους στο ισχυο.
αυριο το πρωι παω στον ορθοπεδικο.
ελπιζω να μην ειναι τιποτα σοβαρο...
επισης την τριτη θα παω στον ψυχιατρο και θα τον παρακαλεσω να μου μειωσει την δοσολογια της φαρμακευτικης μου αγωγης.
τωρα που το σκεφτομαι...παιζει να εμπλουτιστει η φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη, απο τα φαρμακα που πιθανον να μου δωσουν για το ποδι...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

περαστικα ντριμ ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα

----------


## dreamful

ημουν στα επειγοντα επι πεντε ωρες.
τωρα γυρισα σπιτι και το κεφαλι μου παει να σπασει.
τελικα η γνωματευση ηταν ισχιαλγια που ξεκιναει απο τη μεση και χτυπαει το ποδι.
μου εγραψαν και ενα φαρμακο το οποιο θα το παιρνω επι πεντε μερες.
αυριο θα ειμαι και παλι στο ιδιο νοσοκομειο αλλα για αλλο λογο.
εχω ραντεβου με τον ψυχιατρο μου.
stay tuned...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως τι εχεις παθει.. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι παρενεργειες απο τα φαρμακα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως χρειαζεσε ξεκουραση?

----------


## dreamful

> βασικα δεν εχω καταλαβει ακριβως τι εχεις παθει.. υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι παρενεργειες απο τα φαρμακα?


νιωθω εναν φριχτο πονο που ξεκιναει απο το ισχυο και καταληγει στην σαλπιγγα.
με λιγα λογια κουτσαινω.
παρενεργεια ναι μπορει να ειναι...απο το παχος το οποιο οφειλεται στα φαρμακα...

----------


## dreamful

> μηπως χρειαζεσε ξεκουραση?


αυτο σιγουρα!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σαν υπερκοποση μου ακουγετε αυτο δε ξερω κ ολας...

----------


## dreamful

> σαν υπερκοποση μου ακουγετε αυτο δε ξερω κ ολας...


δεν ειμαι ορθια πολλες ωρες κατα τη διαρκεια της μερας ωστε να οφειλεται σε υπερκοπωση.

----------


## dreamful

σας εχω ευχαριστα!!!

μολις γυρισα απο τον ντοκτορ και μου μειωσε το ζυπρεξα κατα 5 mg , με την προοπτικη τον αλλο μηνα αν ειμαι καλα να βγαλουμε αλλα 5 mg.
επισης μου εβγαλε 30 mg remeron.

ειμαι χαρουμενη σημεραααααα  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

το μονο που με χαλασε, ηταν οτι ενας διοικητικος υπαλληλος στο νοσοκομειο, ο οποιος γνωριζε οτι το ραντεβου μου ηταν με ψυχιατρο, με ειρωνευτηκε.
επειδη ημουν τρεντυ ντυμενη και με ωραια γυαλια ηλιου, μου ειπε "ωραιο λουκ σε λιγο θα σου βρουμε και γαμπρο".
το υφος του ειμαι βεβαιη οτι ηταν ειρωνικο κ οχι κολακευτικο και ημουν τοσο χαλια που δεν ειχα τη δυναμη να τον βαλω στη θεση του.

καλα το παμε...
εν ετει 2014 και ο ρατσισμος καλα κρατει!!!
ορισμενοι ανθρωποι (οχι ολοι) , φερονται σε ψυχικα ασθενεις, οπως τους φερονταν στον μεσαιωνα...

----------


## dreamful

συνεχιζω τον μονολογο μου...
ειμαι αγχωμενη σχετικα με το αν δικαιουμαι το επιδομα της προνοιας.
την ερχομενη δευτερα θα το ξερω...
η που θα ανοιξω σαμπανια ή που θα εχουμε δραματα...

----------


## dreamful

ακουω για ψυχιατρικη μεταρυθμιση...
εμενα η ολη φαση μου κανει προς μεσαιωνικη μεταρυθμιση...

----------


## δελφίνι

H ξαδέλφη μου η πρώτη δεν είχε απλώς διπολική διαταραχή αλλά κάτι πιο σοβαρό γιατί έβλεπε οράματα άκουγε φωνές είχε φοβερή κατάθλιψη μηδενική αυτοεκτίμηση δεν ήθελε να βγαίνει έξω δεν είχε διάθεση να ντυθεί να περιποιηθεί δεν ήθελε να κάνει τις πιο απλές δουλειές στο σπίτι γιατί είναι παντρεμένη με 2 παιδιά και έφτασε και σε σημείο να μην μπορεί να κοιμάται και τα βράδια. Πήγε σε όλους τους γιατρούς ψυχιάτρους και νευρολόγους. Δεν την βοηθούσε τίποτα η κατάσταση χειροτέρευε και αυτή δεν μπορούσε να επιβιώσει ούτε να λειτουργήσει. Τελικά μία φίλη της η οποία ήτανε πάρα πολύ πιστή ήτανε παλαιοημερολογήτισσα της είπε καλοί είναι οι γιατροί αλλά έλα να μιλήσεις με τον πνευματικό μου μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει. Στην αρχή πήγε σε έναν ιερέα του είπε το πρόβλημά της και ο ιερέας ήταν πολύ καλός (πολύ σοβαρός και πολύ πιστός ) άρχησε να της διαβάζει εξορκισμούς (λύσεις μαγίας) από το βιβλίο του Αγίου Κυπριανού. Μετά από 6 μήνες πήγε βρήκε και τον Δεσπότη το ίδιο έκανε και ο Δεσπότης την διάβαζε εξορκισμούς την έκανε ευχελαια σαρανταλείτουργα, παρακλήσεις από το 1985 μέχρι σήμερα ασταμάτητα. Αυτή την στιγμή η ξαδέρφη μου, ζει χωρίς χάπια, λειτουργεί, ντύνεται, περιποιείται, εργάζεται και είναι σαν όλες τις φυσιολογικές γυναίκες. Δεν ακούει φωνές, δεν βλέπει οπτασίες, δεν έχει κατάθλιψη. Με λίγα λόγια λειτουργεί και επιβιώνει χωρίς φάρμακα όμως και η ίδια της έχει γίνει πολύ πιστή.

----------


## dreamful

Ολγα και γω πιστευω στο Θεο και προσευχομαι συχνα.
ομως επειδη εχω δυο θεραπευτες με τους οποιους συζηταω τα θεματα μου, το να παω σε πνευματικο ισως με μπερδεψει γιατι πιθανον να μου πει πραγματα τα οποια θα ερχονται σε συγγρουση με αυτα που μου λενε ο ψυχιατρος και η ψυχολογος μου.

----------


## δελφίνι

dreamless είσαι η dreamful_woman?

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ολγα και γω πιστευω στο Θεο και προσευχομαι συχνα.
> ομως επειδη εχω δυο θεραπευτες με τους οποιους συζηταω τα θεματα μου, το να παω σε πνευματικο ισως με μπερδεψει γιατι πιθανον να μου πει πραγματα τα οποια θα ερχονται σε συγγρουση με αυτα που μου λενε ο ψυχιατρος και η ψυχολογος μου.


Mην φοβάσαι να τα κάνεις και τα δυο αρκεί ο πνευματικός σου να είναι πολύ καλός και πολύ πιστός.

----------


## dreamful

> dreamless είσαι η dreamful_woman?


αλλοτε νιωθω ντριμφουλ και αλλοτε ντριμλες...
να με αποκαλειτε ντριμ...

----------


## dreamful

σας εχει τυχει να γυρισετε απο συνεδρια και να εχετε την αισθηση οτι πηγε χαμενη και δεν βγηκε τιποτα απολυτως?εμενα μου συνεβη σημερα και εχω ξενερωσει απιστευτα.
μου εχει ξανασυμβει.
ο λογος που δεν φευγω ειναι οτι αλλες φορες, μου εχει πει πολυ ουσιαστικα πραγματα.
απλα σημερα ενιωσα οτι πηγαν χαμενα τα λεφτα...

----------


## dreamful

μου ειχε φυγει η θλιψη αλλα τελικα κρατησε πολυ λιγο το ανεβασμα...
ο λογος ειναι οτι ειδα στο φορουμ, οτι δεν εδωσαν την συνταξη στην κοπελα που ειχε τεσσερις νοσηλειες στο δαφνι.
εχω δεν εχω καμια νοσηλεια....οποτε την δευτερα που θα παω να παρω την αποφαση ειμαι προετοιμασμενη για το οχι....σημερα το βραδακι θα ερθει ενας καλος μου φιλος για μπυριτσες και αντι να νιωθω ομορφα για αυτο, ο νους μου εχει κολλησει στο οτι τελικα δεν θα παρω το προνοιακο επιδομα...

----------


## dreamful

τελικα δικαιουμαι το προνοιακο επιδομα!!!!!!!
βγηκε η αποφαση!!!!!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

σημερα ειμαι κατα-αγχωμενη.
ναι μεν βγηκε η αποφαση οτι εχω ποσοστο αναπηριας ανω του 67%, αλλα χρειαζονται καποια δικαιολογητικα που θα καταθεσω στην κοινωνικη υπηρεσια του δημου μας.
εχω αρχισει και μαζευω δικαιολογητικα.
με αγχωνει πολυ αυτη η διαδικασια, αλλα πιο πολυ με αγχωνει το οτι προκειμενου να παρω αναδρομικα, χρειαζεται ο αριθμος μητρωου της αρχικης αιτησης στο κεπα, τον οποιο δεν βρηκα.
αυτο σημαινει οτι την δευτερα παλι θα ξυπνησω χαραματα για να παω στο κεπα.
αλλα δεν ειναι το οτι θα ξυπνησω αυτο που με αγχωνει περισσοτερο, αλλα το αν θα μου δωσουν τον αριθμο μητρωου.χωρις αυτο χανω καπου τρια χιλιαρικακια αναδρομικα.
επισης το Ε2 ειναι αφαντο, αλλα εχω τηλεφωνησει στην φοροτεχνικο μου να μου το στειλει με φαξ.
πφφφφφφ αγχος, αγχος, αγχος!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

αφου ξερετε κυρια μου οτι στο τελος θα τα καταφερετε!! ετσι δεν ειναι?
μην αγχεστε προκαταβολικως....βαλτε ενα STOP..
το πιο δυσκολο κομματι το περασατε με επιτυχια...εδω θα κολωσετε????

----------


## dreamful

αχ γλυκια μου μπουμ δικιο εχεις, αλλα το υπερμετρο αγχος που με διακατεχει, αποδυναμωνει την φωνη της λογικης και ενισχυει την φωνη του αρνητικου συναισθηματος.
με εχει πιασει φοβια οτι δεν θα παρω τα αναδρομικα.

----------


## dreamful

σημερα καπως καλυτερα...
μαλλον επειδη αυριο θα ερθει ενας φιλος μου σπιτι.
δηλωνω ευθαρσως οτι θα ανοιξουμε μπουκαλα!
τοση υπερενταση δεν αντεχεται!!!

----------


## dreamful

> σημερα καπως καλυτερα...
> μαλλον επειδη αυριο θα ερθει ενας φιλος μου σπιτι.
> δηλωνω ευθαρσως οτι θα ανοιξουμε μπουκαλα!
> τοση υπερενταση δεν αντεχεται!!!


το ακυρωσα το αυριανο γιατι την δευτερα πρεπει να ξυπνησω στις 5 τα χαραματα για να παω στο κεπα...
θα βρεθουμε μεσα στην βδομαδα με τον φιλο μου.

----------


## anxious4ever

κανει να ανοιγεις μπουκαλες με τα φαρμακα καλη μου?
για προσεχε.......βεβαια δεν ξερω μπορει κ να κανει...
αλλα εγω που παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο μου πε ο γιατρος να μην πινω...
αλλα εγω εχω το καλο το οτι δεν πινω ουτως η αλλως.

----------


## dreamful

> κανει να ανοιγεις μπουκαλες με τα φαρμακα καλη μου?
> για προσεχε.......βεβαια δεν ξερω μπορει κ να κανει...
> αλλα εγω που παιρνω αντικαταθλιπτικο μου πε ο γιατρος να μην πινω...
> αλλα εγω εχω το καλο το οτι δεν πινω ουτως η αλλως.


καλημερα BOOM μου  :Smile: 
ο γιατρος μου, μου εχει επιτρεψει να πινω με μετρο.
αλλα αυτη τη φορα προβλεπω να ξεπερναω το μετρο  :Stick Out Tongue:  
αλλωστε....δεν ειναι κατι που το κανω συχνα....
ειναι τοσο μεγαλη η χαρα μου που θα παρω το επιδομα συν τα αναδρομικα που θελω να το γιορτασω!!!
σημερα ξεμπερδεψα με την πιο δυσκολη διαδικασια!!!
ολα τα αλλα που πρεπει να κανω δεν ειναι τιποτα, γιατι ειναι γραφειοκρατικες δουλειες μεν, αλλα στην περιοχη μου (σημερα ετρεχα μακρυα και ειχα υπερμετρο αγχος-τωρα γυρισα- αλλα παει τελειωσε και αυτο)  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι !!! ε ναι τοτε υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος για να το γιορτασεις!
μπραβο λοιπον!!!! καλοφαγωτα και καλα να περασεις!!
με ρεγουλο....ομως ε?

----------


## dreamful

> γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι !!! ε ναι τοτε υπαρχει σοβαρος λογος για να το γιορτασεις!
> μπραβο λοιπον!!!! καλοφαγωτα και καλα να περασεις!!
> με ρεγουλο....ομως ε?


ναι μπουμ μου με ρεγουλα!!!
δεν θα γινω και ο Ορεστης Μακρης  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δεν θα γινω και ο Ορεστης Μακρης


χαχα.....................

----------


## dreamful

πιο καλα βεβαια θα το γιορτασω οταν μπουνε τα λεφτα στην τραπεζα.
τοτε θα ανοιξω σαμπανια!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι!! να πας να το γιορτασεις οπου εσυ γουσταρεις!
χαιρομαι που εισαι χαρουμενη! σου αξιζει..
απολαυσε το!

----------


## dreamful

σε ευχαριστω πολυ μπουμ!
να ξερεις καλη μου πως τα γραφομενα σου με βοηθουν πολυ!

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=dreamless;511099]καλημερα BOOM μου  :Smile: 
ο γιατρος μου, μου εχει επιτρεψει να πινω με μετρο.
αλλα αυτη τη φορα προβλεπω να ξεπερναω το μετρο  :Stick Out Tongue:  
αλλωστε....δεν ειναι κατι που το κανω συχνα....


dreamless , εγω επινα τον αμπακα επι 5 χρονια + φαρμακα , επαθα τιποτα ? ( αν εξαιρεσουμε την ακλονητη πεποιθηση οτι ειμαι η ενσαρκωση του Ιγκορ Στραβινσκυ ) .

----------


## dreamful

> dreamless , εγω επινα τον αμπακα επι 5 χρονια + φαρμακα , επαθα τιποτα ? ( *αν εξαιρεσουμε την ακλονητη πεποιθηση οτι ειμαι η ενσαρκωση του Ιγκορ Στραβινσκυ* ) .


τι θελει να πει ο ποιητης?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dreamful

ουφ παει και αυτο το βασανο της γραφειοκρατιας.
μαζεψα ολα τα δικαιολογητικα, τα εβαλα σε εναν φακελο και πεμπτη πρωι παω να τα καταθεσω.

----------


## anxious4ever

γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιι! εισαι πανετοιμη λοιπον για την επιτυχια!
θα περιμενουμε νεα φυσικα.
p.s. μην ακους τον macgyver..αν ειναι να νομιζεις κ συ οτι εισαι η ενσαρκωση του Ιγκορ Στραβινσκυ...αστο καλυτερα......χοχοχο!

----------


## dreamful

> γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιι! εισαι πανετοιμη λοιπον για την επιτυχια!


ετοιμη ειμαι καλη μου οντως!!!  :Smile: 
οταν μπουν τα χρηματα στην τραπεζα, θα σας κερασω οτι θελετε (διαδυκτιακως  :Stick Out Tongue: )

----------


## anxious4ever

οκ..εγω θελω ενα κοκτειλ γαλα καρυδας με φρουτα μεσα ή ενα μοχιτο χωρις αλκοολ με πολυ ζαχαρη!
δεν πινω αλκοολ οποτε φροντισε να μην παρεις μονο σκετο αλκοολ!οκ??χεχε!

----------


## dreamful

> οκ..εγω θελω ενα κοκτειλ γαλα καρυδας με φρουτα μεσα ή ενα μοχιτο χωρις αλκοολ με πολυ ζαχαρη!
> δεν πινω αλκοολ οποτε φροντισε να μην παρεις μονο σκετο αλκοολ!οκ??χεχε!


done  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Cool:

----------


## dreamful

μπουμ το μoχιτο σου θα στο κερασω τελικα σε τρεις μηνες περιπου  :Stick Out Tongue: 
κανε υπομονη  :Stick Out Tongue: 
ο λογος....οτι το επιδομα μαζι με τα αναδρομικα (κανα τριχιλιαρο) θα μπουν σε τρεις μηνες.
κατεθεσα ολα τα εγγραφα μου σημερα.
εγω ομως τα λεφτα τα θελω αυτο το μηνα, αυτη την ωρα, αυτο το δευτερολεπτο...
αντρα θελω τωρα τον εθελω ειμαι σε ολα μου.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

να σας πω και ενα αλλο πολυ ευχαριστο γεγονος!
απο τριτη ξεκιναω γκρουπ-θεραπι  :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> κατεθεσα ολα τα εγγραφα μου σημερα.


σαν αυτο?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwC7DCrNn7Q

----------


## anxious4ever

> μπουμ το μιχιτο σου θα στο κερασω τελικα σε τρεις μηνες περιπου 
> κανε υπομονη 
> ο λογος....οτι το επιδομα μαζι με τα αναδρομικα (κανα τριχιλιαρο) θα μπουν σε τρεις μηνες.
> κατεθεσα ολα τα εγγραφα μου σημερα.
> εγω ομως τα λεφτα τα θελω αυτο το μηνα, αυτη την ωρα, αυτο το δευτερολεπτο...
> αντρα θελω τωρα τον εθελω ειμαι σε ολα μου. 
> 
> να σας πω και ενα αλλο πολυ ευχαριστο γεγονος!
> απο τριτη ξεκιναω γκρουπ-θεραπι


ΑΑΑΑ! τελειαααααααα!! ολο καλα νεα εχεις κ χαιρομαι!
καλη αρχη με το γκρουπ θεραπυ..θα δεις τι ωραια που ειναι.εχω κανει 14 χρονια.
ε ωραια σε 3 μηνες ποσο θα ναι??μμμ αρχες 2015! αρα λοιπον την πρωτοχρονια θα με βγαλεις οξω και θα με κερασεις εναν κουβα κοκτειλ χωρις αλκοολ!!!!
μιαμ μιαμ!

----------


## dreamful

> ΑΑΑΑ! τελειαααααααα!! ολο καλα νεα εχεις κ χαιρομαι!
> καλη αρχη με το γκρουπ θεραπυ..θα δεις τι ωραια που ειναι.εχω κανει 14 χρονια.
> ε ωραια σε 3 μηνες ποσο θα ναι??μμμ αρχες 2015! αρα λοιπον την πρωτοχρονια θα με βγαλεις οξω και θα με κερασεις εναν κουβα κοκτειλ χωρις αλκοολ!!!!
> μιαμ μιαμ!


ok εσυ θα πιεις ενα κουβα χωρις αλκοολ και εγω θα πιω ολο το βοσπορο σε χαινεκεν  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

ετσι ναι!! 
τωρα τι να πιω εδω στην δουλεια για να περασει η ωρα???
ας με σκοτωσει καποιος!!!!! θεε μου!! τα χω παιξει.θελω να φυγωωωωωωωωωω...
τα ψυχολογικα μου τα ξεπερνω, τα νευρα ολα...οκ...αυτη την βαρεμαρα στην δουλεια πως θα την ξεπερασω???

----------


## dreamful

> ετσι ναι!! 
> τωρα τι να πιω εδω στην δουλεια για να περασει η ωρα???
> ας με σκοτωσει καποιος!!!!! θεε μου!! τα χω παιξει.θελω να φυγωωωωωωωωωω...
> τα ψυχολογικα μου τα ξεπερνω, τα νευρα ολα...οκ...αυτη την βαρεμαρα στην δουλεια πως θα την ξεπερασω???


τι ωρα σχολας?
σκεψου οτι σε λιγες ωρες θα εισαι στο κρεββατακι σου!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

σχολαω παντα στις 5! η καλυτερη ωρα της ημερας..........

----------


## dreamful

> σχολαω παντα στις 5! η καλυτερη ωρα της ημερας..........


σε καταλαβαινω γιατι εχω υπαρξει εργαζομενη.
η δουλεια σου ειναι μακρυα απο το σπιτι σου?

----------


## anxious4ever

οχι ευτυχως.ερχομαι με το αυτοκινητο..γυρω στα 6 χλμ.

----------


## dreamful

μολις γυρισα απο τον ορθοπεδικο.
διεγνωσε οξεια ..... (δεν θυμαμαι την ακριβη ορολογια) και μου εγραψε ισχυρα φαρμακα, προκειμενου να μην μου κανει ενεση κορτιζονης.
μου ειπε θελει πολυ χρονο για να ξεπεραστει  :Frown: 
αν δεν ξεπεραστει σε ενα μηνα, θα αναγκαστει να μου κανει ενεση κορτιζονης.
αλλον ενα μηνα κουτση  :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

ποναει το ποδι σου?περαστικα σου ευχομαι!

----------


## dreamful

> ποναει το ποδι σου?περαστικα σου ευχομαι!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου.
τουλαχιστον ποναει καπως λιγοτερο η ψυχη μου.
αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν σφαδαζεις απο τους πονους, δεν μπορεις και να πετας απο τη χαρα σου!!!

----------


## anxious4ever

ελα ολα καλα! ολοι ποναμε καπου..μην τα θελουμε κ ολα ε??ε?ε
ολα καλα! σκεψου λιγο το επιδομα να παρεις τα πανω σου!!

----------


## dreamful

> ελα ολα καλα! ολοι ποναμε καπου..μην τα θελουμε κ ολα ε??ε?ε
> ολα καλα! σκεψου λιγο το επιδομα να παρεις τα πανω σου!!


το σκεφτομαι αλλα αργει...
αρχες Φλεβαρη θα μπει...
το ηθελα τα Χριστουγεννα  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anxious4ever

χεχε...νταξει..δεν πειραζει..εσυ να σαι καλα!! 
τελεια που θα παρεις αναδρομικα.θα ναι μεγαλο ποσο! ουαου

----------


## dreamful

> χεχε...νταξει..δεν πειραζει..εσυ να σαι καλα!! 
> τελεια που θα παρεις αναδρομικα.θα ναι μεγαλο ποσο! ουαου


ναι απο μια αποψη με συμφερει γιατι οσο αργοτερα τα παρω τοσο πιο πολλα θα ειναι τα αναδρομικα.
μεχρι τοτε ας ειναι καλα ο φαδερ, αν και του εχω υποσχεθει οτι θα του κανω ενα καλο δωρο σε χρηματικο ποσον, γιατι παρα τις κατα καιρους κοντρες μας, δεν μπορω να μην αναγνωρισω οτι μου εχει προσφερει πολλα εδω και εφτα χρονια που ειμαι ανεργη.
επισης χρωσταω ενα καλο δωρο στην αδερφη μου.
αν βεβαια ειχα κερδισει το τζοκερ θα ημουν πολυ πιο χουβαρντου  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dreamful

εχω κατα-αγχωθει!!!
δεν με σωζουν ουτε 10 ηρεμιστικα μαζεμενα!!!
ο πατερας μου εκανε εξετασεις αιματος και του βρηκαν P.S.A 10
αυτο ξερετε τι σημαινει?
ενδεχομενο καρκινου του προστατη!!!
την τριτη θα παει στον ουρολογο.
φοβαμαι πολυ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

οταν βλεπεις καπιον να σου λεει φοβαμαι αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι ανθρωπος ενω οταν τον βλεπεις να μη φοβαται τιποτα αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι δε παει καλα μ αυτον. υπομονη.. οσο φοβασαι μιλα συνεχεια μεχρι να σταματησει...

----------


## dreamful

> οταν βλεπεις καπιον να σου λεει φοβαμαι αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι ανθρωπος ενω οταν τον βλεπεις να μη φοβαται τιποτα αυτο σημαινει οτι κατι δε παει καλα μ αυτον. υπομονη.. οσο φοβασαι μιλα συνεχεια μεχρι να σταματησει...


με βλεπω να "μιλαω" μονο σε αυτο το φορουμ.
ηταν να ερθει ενας φιλος μου στις τρεις για κρασακια και παρεουλα και κοιμαται ακομα...
τον παιρνω τηλ. και μου το κλεινει....
αμφιβολο αν θα ερθει...

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειναι ετσι η ζωη που πρεπει να κανεις συνεχεια οτι μπορεις για να επικοινωνησεις αλλα κ σε μενα το ιδιο ακριβως συμβαινει τωρα ξεμεινα με ενα τηλεφωνο στο χερι δυστηχως...

----------


## dreamful

> ειναι ετσι η ζωη που πρεπει να κανεις συνεχεια οτι μπορεις για να επικοινωνησεις αλλα κ σε μενα το ιδιο ακριβως συμβαινει τωρα ξεμεινα με ενα τηλεφωνο στο χερι δυστηχως...


σε καταλαβαινω Αλεξανδρε αλλα εγω δεν εχω πλεον ουτε το τηλεφωνο....μου τελειωσαν οι μοναδες χωρις να το καταλαβω και ηθελα μοναδες για αυριο προκειμενου να παρω τηλ τον πατερα μου επειδη θα με παει στον οαεδ.βασικα ηθελα να τον παρω για να του πω να φυγει σε περιπτωση που αργησω.
και περαν του οικονομικου δεν εχω τη δυναμη λογω του ποδιου να ανανεωσω την καρτα μου.
και ο αλλος αφαντος...ουτε ενα μηνυμα εστω μεσω φεις.
προφανως θα ξυπνησει την ωρα που εγω πεφτω για υπνο.
ασχημο πραγμα η ασυνεπεια...
ΟΛΑ ΣΚ@Τ@ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

βασικα γινετε να ανανεωσεις το χρονο ομιλιας απο τη πιστωτικη καρτα αν το πληκτρολογισεις στο γκογκλη...

----------


## dreamful

> βασικα γινετε να ανανεωσεις το χρονο ομιλιας απο τη πιστωτικη καρτα αν το πληκτρολογισεις στο γκογκλη...


την ανανεωσα τελικα.
πηγα κουτσα-κουτσα και αγορασα.
παω να ξεκουρασω το ποδι μου γιατι το ταραξα αυτες τις μερες.
καληνυχτα ή για ορισμενους καλημερα (ο νοων νοειτω...)

----------


## nikoleta87

Dreamful_woman 

Καλησπέρα. Με λένε Νικολέτα και είμαι νέο μέλος εδώ.. Και διπολική επίσης. 
Όταν είχε γίνει η διάγνωση είχα ξεκινήσει φάρμακα (abilify κυρίως. Bloonis, minitran, wellburtrin κλπ) Κι εγώ δε ξέρω πόσα έχω πάρει. Τα είχα ξεκινήσει στην πρώτη μου κατάθλιψη και μετά ήρθε η διάγνωση. Πλέον δεν παίρνω φάρμακα. 
Για να σου απαντήσω στην δεύτερη ερώτηση, θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου εντελώς δυσλειτουργικό. Πιθανώς να οφείλεται στην έλλειψη φαρμακευτικής αγωγής... Υποθέτω αυτό θα έλεγε ένας ψυχίατρος κι ένας ψυχολόγος. Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω πατώσει. Ο διπολισμός μου οργιάζει. Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο την μέρα να' μαι καλά και το βράδυ να σκέφτομαι μονάχα το πως να βάλω τέρμα. Οι συνθήκες το ενισχύουν (είμαι στη φάση μηδεν, τελειωσα σχολή, μεταπτυχιακό -με χίλια ζόρια,τότε βλέπεις εμφανίστηκε όλο αυτό) και τώρα είμαι σε ένα τίποτα που με αδειάζει. .Σαν αποτέλεσμα, έχω αυτοκτονικές τάσεις (εμμονή έχουν γίνει πια) , θεωρώ πως όλοι θέλουν να πεθάνω (δεν το είχα παλιά, επίσης εμμονή) και πως δε μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα. Και την ίδια στιγμή νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω τα πάντα (πχ να φύγω εξωτερικό για διδακτορικό). Το μυαλό μου έχει καεί. Και καμιά φορά νομίζω ότι όντως έχω κάτι εκεί μέσα που με ενοχλεί. Ο Γιώργος στα σχόλια το έθεσε πολύ σωστά: ΠΑΤΟΣ.
Οπότε από την δική μου εμπειρία, δεν γνωρίζω να σου πω πως λειτουργούν τα φάρμακα (γιατί ποτέ δεν τα πήρα στα σοβαρά), αλλά μπορώ να σου πω πως με τα φάρμακα σίγουρα είσαι πιο ασφαλής και δεν παίζεις με τη φωτιά σε τέτοιο σημείο όπως εγώ. Από θαύμα ζω ακόμα. Ο δρόμος της κατάθλιψης πλέον είναι γνωστός. Και τώρα έρχεται ως μείζων. Και βαραίνει παραπάνω. Πιο γρήγορα, πιο εύκολα. Σου είπα.. βρήκε τον δρόμο. Τον έμαθε πια. 
Συνεπώς, αν είχες μια ευκαιρία στη ζωή, πιθανώς θα ήταν με αυτή τη βοήθεια. Οι φίλοι βοηθάνε πολύ. Οι σωστοί φίλοι όμως, αυτοί που όταν τους μιλήσεις θα σε κοιτάξουν και θα δακρύσουν. Αν δεν είναι τέτοιοι και σου λένε αηδίες, χειρότερη ζημιά θα σου κάνουν. 
Αν θες την γνώμη μου, κράτα τα φάρμακα και σήκω κάνε κάτι. Ένας φίλος σου χρειάζεται, μια δραστηριότητα και συστηματικότητα (τα φάρμακα στο προσφέρουν αυτό, ύπνος κλπ). Πως να τα βρεις δε μπορώ να στο πω. Ούτε μπορώ να σου δώσω ψεύτικα λόγια. 
Εγώ πάντως σαν Νικολέτα, αν μου δινόταν ευκαιρία για διδακτορικό πιστεύω πως θα πήγαινα. Κι ας έχανα. Έτσι κι αλλιώς χαμένα όλα μοιάζουν. 
Καταλαβαίνεις τι θέλω να πω;
Καλή δύναμη ...

----------


## dreamful

Νικολετα μου σε ευχαριστω πολυ για ολα οσα μου εγραψες.
αλλα βρε καλη μου αφου καταλαβαινεις οτι ο λογος που ο διπολισμος σου ειναι σε εξαρση ειναι η διακοπη φαρμακευτικης αγωγης, γιατι δεν πηγαινεις σε καποιον γιατρο ο οποιος θα κρινει τι φαρμακα χρειαζεσαι?

το λες και μονη σου οτι γι' αυτο εισαι δυσλειτουργικη.
οχι οτι εγω που παιρνω φαρμακα ειμαι σε καλυτερη μοιρα απο σενα, αλλα με τα φαρμακα, μειωθηκε αισθητα τελευταια, η τοσο ακραια εναλλαγη συναισθηματων που οπως γραφεις βιωνεις και συ.
τα φαρμακα αληθεια γιατρος σου συνεστησε να τα κοψεις ή εσυ πηρες την πρωτοβουλια???

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> οχι οτι εγω που παιρνω φαρμακα ειμαι σε καλυτερη μοιρα απο σενα, αλλα με τα φαρμακα, μειωθηκε αισθητα τελευταια, η


aπο τη στιγμη ομως που τα φαρμακα εχουν παρενεργειες κ επιδιορθωνουν το ενα εχοντας παρενεργειες απο αυτο προκυπτει η θεωρια των δυο ακρων σαν τις 2 οψεις του ιδιου νομισματος φτιαχνε εδω χαλαγε εκει...




> Ο Γιώργος στα σχόλια το έθεσε πολύ σωστά: ΠΑΤΟΣ.


ενα ρητο λεει

δε με νιαζει αν εφτασα απο τη κορυφη στο πατο
γιατι η π η ζωη φερνει τα πανω κατω

παντα ετσι γινετε σε ολα.
μεχρι κ τα φαρμακα εχουν τα καλα κ τα ασχημα.




> Οι συνθήκες το ενισχύουν (είμαι στη φάση μηδεν, τελειωσα σχολή, μεταπτυχιακό -με χίλια ζόρια,τότε βλέπεις εμφανίστηκε όλο αυτό) και τώρα είμαι σε ένα τίποτα που με αδειάζε


ε απλα αυτο που θα διαλεξες δε θα σε εκφραζε.

----------


## dreamful

αρχισε η κατηφορα, επειδη συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειμαι σε κατηφορα εδω και σχεδον μια δεκαετια.
κλαιω καθε μερα.
θα ενημερωθει ο γιατρος μου, αν και πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο του κοσμου, δεν μπορει να μου δωσει πισω τα χαμενα μου χρονια.

----------


## dreamful

ισως τελικα να ειναι προτιμοτερη μια αληθινη δυστυχια, απο μια ψευτικη ευτυχια....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ισως δε βρηκες ακομα αυτον που σου μιαζει 100% σαφως το 100% ειναι ενας δρομος δυσβατος κ οχι ευθυς τωρα μπορει καπιος να σου μιαζει κατα 85% σαν εμενα πχ αλλα αυτο *σε περιπτωση που* η κατασταση αγριευει πολυ μπορει κ να μην ειναι αρκετο 
γιατι υπαρχουν φορες που οι κασταστασεις αναποφεκτα θα σε φτασουν στο τερμα του δραμου κ εκει συναντησεις ενα τοιχο (σε ολους μπορει να συμβει αυτο) εκει περα το μονο που θα μπορουσε να εσωνε την κατασταση ειναι η να επικαλεστει καπιος οτι εισαστε ιδιοι σα δυο σταγονες νερο η απλα να υποκρινετε οτι σε καταλαβαινει (αν κ αμφιβαλω ποσο αποτελεσματικο μπορει να γινει το δευτερο σε διαρκεια χρονου στην αρχη ναι) αν μια φραση δεν αρχισει με τη λεξη σε καταλαβαινω *σε πολυ αγριες καταστασεις* δεν εχει καμια απολυτως εφαρμογη.

----------


## dreamful

οσες φιλιες εχω και οσες σχεσεις ειχα κανει στο παρελθον Αλεξανδρε ηταν με ανθρωπους που ειχαν παρομοια προβληματα με μενα και εμοιαζαν οι προσωπικοτητες μας αρκετα.
ομως οταν μοιαζεις πολυ με τον αλλο, μπορει να υπαρχει αλληλοκατανοηση αλλα ειναι πιο ευκολο να αρχισουν απο ενα σημειο κ μετα οι καυγαδες....οποτε ερχεται ο χωρισμος.
αυτο πιστευω ισχυει πολυ περισσοτερο,οταν οι ομοιοτητες βρισκονται και στην ψυχοπαθολογια δυο ανθρωπων (ειτε φιλων ειτε σε σχεση)
ο λογος που εμενω σε αυτο το μοτιβο επιλογων, ειναι γιατι κανεις "φυσιολογικος" δεν θα μπορουσε να με αντεξει πανω απο τρεις ωρες.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

το παρομοιο εχει διαφορα απο το φτυστος εγω εστω κ αυτη η ελαχιστη διαφορα που μπορει να εχει αποκτα μεγαλη δυναμη οταν η κατασταση βγει εκτος ελεγχου.

μπορει να αρχισουν κ οι καυγαδες ετσι αλλα αν του πεις τη φραση κ εγω βρισκομαι στον ιδιο καυγα με τον εαυτο μου κ αυτο ειναι αληθεια ο καυγας μαλον θα τερματιστει αμεσως αν του το πεις με γλυκο τροπο χωρις να του επιτεθεις 

μου χει τυχει κ αυτο να τσακωθω με τον εαυτο μου αναμεσα σε αυτα που θελω να κανω κ αυτα που πρεπει να κανω.

----------


## dreamful

ΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ ΣΤΙΧΟΙ ΤΟΥ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ ΕΛΥΤΗ ΜΕ ΕΚΦΡΑΖΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ


Εδώ στου δρόμου τα μισά
έφτασε η ώρα να το πω
άλλα είναι εκείνα που αγαπώ
γι’ αλλού γι’ αλλού ξεκίνησα.

Στ’ αληθινά στα ψεύτικα
το λέω και τ’ ομολογώ.
Σαν να `μουν άλλος κι όχι εγώ
μες στη ζωή πορεύτηκα.

Όσο κι αν κανείς προσέχει
όσο κι αν το κυνηγά,
πάντα πάντα θα `ναι αργά
δεύτερη ζωή δεν έχει.

----------


## dreamful

> αρχισε η κατηφορα, επειδη συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειμαι σε κατηφορα εδω και σχεδον μια δεκαετια.
> κλαιω καθε μερα.
> θα ενημερωθει ο γιατρος μου, αν και πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι κανενα αντικαταθλιπτικο του κοσμου, δεν μπορει να μου δωσει πισω *τα χαμενα μου χρονια.*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbX0AKHPDPA

----------


## dreamful

"ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΕΣ 'ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΠΟΡΕΥΤΗΚΑ...."

ΑΥΤΟΣ Ο ΣΤΙΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΝΑΕΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ.
ΜΕ ΔΙΑΛΥΕΙ...

----------


## dreamful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_3ZlJH7mUg

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

xμμμ.. κ γω αλλος ειμουν αλλα γνωρισα καπιους που αυτοι με επανεφεραν πισω σε μενα
αλλα.. δε με πειραζε που ειμουν αλλος
αλλα με πειραζε που καπιες φορες δεν ηξερα πως να πλησιασω αυτους που ηταν σαν εμενα
αντιπαραθεση αναμεσα στον αλλο κ σε μενα.

----------


## dreamful

προς ολους τους συμφορουμητες πλην του Αλεξανδρου.

γιατι τοσο ελαχιστη συμετοχη απο μελη στο θρεντ μου αλλα και γενικοτερα σε αυτο το υποφορουμ?
φοβαστε μηπως ειμαστε "οι μανιοκαταθλιπτικοι που χτυπιομαστε στα πατωματα?"
ακομη και να συνεβενε αυτο, μεσω του φορουμ ξερετε δεν ειναι κολλητικο.
ο θυμος μου οφειλεται στο γεγονος, οτι οπως ειναι εμφανες περναω καταθλιπικο επεισοδιο καθως και κριση αυτογνωσιας και μοιαζει να μην αφορα κανενα πλην του Αλεξανδρου.

----------


## Remedy

> προς ολους τους συμφορουμητες πλην του Αλεξανδρου.
> 
> γιατι τοσο ελαχιστη συμετοχη απο μελη στο θρεντ μου αλλα και γενικοτερα σε αυτο το υποφορουμ?
> φοβαστε μηπως ειμαστε "οι μανιοκαταθλιπτικοι που χτυπιομαστε στα πατωματα?"
> ακομη και να συνεβενε αυτο, μεσω του φορουμ ξερετε δεν ειναι κολλητικο.
> ο θυμος μου οφειλεται στο γεγονος, οτι οπως ειναι εμφανες περναω καταθλιπικο επεισοδιο καθως και κριση αυτογνωσιας και μοιαζει να μην αφορα κανενα πλην του Αλεξανδρου.


θελουμε αυξηση, περναμε κριση, δεν ειναι μισθοι, αυτοι που μας δινεις....
μα τι ρωτας βρε ντριμ, ελεος!!!
δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικη η συμμετοχη σε κανενα θεμα, ουτε στα δικα σου.
οποιος θελει κι οποτε θελει συμμετεχει.
ειναι δυνατον να ζητας τα ρεστα?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

k στο προηγουμενο επεισοδειο εγινε ακριβως το ιδιο.. ολοι αδυνατουσαν να συμετασχουν κ η συζητιση τραβηξε μονο με εμενα. μπορει καπιοι να με θεωρουν παραξενο μυστηριο αινιγματικο αλλα υπαρχουν μερικα πραγματα που εχω εξασκηθει να τα καταλαβαινω απιστευτα γρηγορα σχεδον μονο εγω κ αλλα που βρισκονται εκτος τον δυνατοτητων μου που τα καταλαβαινουν ολοι εκτος απο μενα για αυτο κ προσπαθουσα να διξω σε μερικους οτι επρεπε να εχω καπια συνεχομενη επικοινωνια μ αυτους εστω κ ελαχιστη.

----------


## dreamful

αυτο το μαρτυριο της καταθλιψης αργα ή γρηγορα θα τελειωσει
απο την επομενη βδομαδα θα προστεθει και δευτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο
εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου την Τριτη, ο οποιος ειναι πολυ γλυκος και συζητησιμος ανθρωπος
ο Θεος μου τον εστειλε
δυστυχως αλλοι γιατροι ειναι του στυλ "παρε τα φαρμακακια που σου δινω και σκασε" 
επισης ειμαι πλεον εξασκημενη στο να καταλαβαινω ποτε ο εκαστοτε ειδικος εχει ψευτικη ευγενια ή αληθινη
ευτυχως ο δικος μου εχει αληθινη ευγενια
ευγενια που πηγαζει απο την ψυχη του και οχι επιπλαστη

----------


## dreamful

deleted 
κατα λαθος διπλοποσταρησα

----------


## anxious4ever

> αυτο το μαρτυριο της καταθλιψης αργα ή γρηγορα θα τελειωσει
> απο την επομενη βδομαδα θα προστεθει και δευτερο αντικαταθλιπτικο
> εχω ραντεβου με τον γιατρο μου την Τριτη, ο οποιος ειναι πολυ γλυκος και συζητησιμος ανθρωπος
> ο Θεος μου τον εστειλε
> δυστυχως αλλοι γιατροι ειναι του στυλ "παρε τα φαρμακακια που σου δινω και σκασε" 
> επισης ειμαι πλεον εξασκημενη στο να καταλαβαινω ποτε ο εκαστοτε ειδικος εχει ψευτικη ευγενια ή αληθινη
> ευτυχως ο δικος μου εχει αληθινη ευγενια
> ευγενια που πηγαζει απο την ψυχη του και οχι επιπλαστη


παλι καλα δε λες που εχεις αυτον τον καλο γιατρο που σε καταλαβαινει??
ολα καλα θα πανε θα δεις!! ολα καλα κ ακομα καλυτερα ! αφου ξερεις οτι παντα τα καταφερνεις...
σιγα μη μασησεις τωρα!! ειναι δυνατον???

----------


## anxious4ever

κ θα ρθουν κ τα χριστουγεννα κ θα παρεις κ τα λεφτακια σου!!! αυτο που το πας??ε?
κ θα πας κ βολτα στα μαγαζια να ψωνισεις κατιτις! ελα ελα ! τα καλυτερα ερχονται!

----------


## dreamful

α ρε μπουμακι μου...
σε ευχαριστω πολυ για το μηνυμα σου
δικιο εχεις
θα περασει κι αυτο οσο ατελειωτο κι αν φανταζει σημερα...

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

ασε εμενα ο γιατρος μου τελειωνει την ειδικοτητα το γεναρη και εχω αγχος για το ποιος θα με αναλαβει
ντριμ χαιρομαι πολυ που εχεις καλο γιατρο.. αυτο ειναι το παν πιστευω

----------


## dreamful

> ασε εμενα ο γιατρος μου τελειωνει την ειδικοτητα το γεναρη και εχω αγχος για το ποιος θα με αναλαβει
> ντριμ χαιρομαι πολυ που εχεις καλο γιατρο.. αυτο ειναι το παν πιστευω


οντως εσωτερικη μου ειναι πολυ σημαντικο
και γω φοβαμαι μην τον χασω γιατι ειναι στα προθυρα συνταξιοδοτησεως ενω η αρρωστια μου δεν θα παρει απ'οτι φαινεται συνταξη ποτε...χεχε...

----------


## VanGogh

Dream κι εγω οπως ξερεις τα ιδια περναω, και μαλιστα τρεις μηνες σε αυτη την κατασταση. Μη στενοχωριεσαι ομως, εφοσον εχεις και καλο γιατρο, ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## dreamful

Αμην-για ολους μας εδω μεσα!

----------


## εσωτερική_σήψη

βαν εσυ τι διαγνωση πηρες τλκ; οχι οτι εχει πολλη σημασια γιατι ολες πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι

----------


## VanGogh

> βαν εσυ τι διαγνωση πηρες τλκ; οχι οτι εχει πολλη σημασια γιατι ολες πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι


Μάλλον διπολική κατάθλιψη τύπου 1 απο ενα τεστ που με έβαλε ο γιατρός να κανω.

----------


## dreamful

βαν αν επιτρεπεται ποσες μανιες εχεις κανει και ποσα χρονια εχεις την δ.δ. ?

----------


## VanGogh

Βασικα ντριμ μονο μια φορα μπορω να υποθεσω οτι επαθα μανια, αν κι εγω θεωρουσα οτι απλα ημουν καλα λογω αντικαταθλιπτικων που επαιρνα. Για το ποσα χρονια, δεν μπορω να σου απαντησω γιατι παντα οι διαγνωσεις των γιατρων ηταν βαρια καταθλιψη. Ο προτελευταιος που επισκεφθηκα (γιατι αλλαξα πολλους γιατρους) μου διεγνωσε οριακη διαταραχη και ο τελευταιος μου μιλησε για διπολικη καταθλιψη. Μου ειπε μαλιστα οτι στη διπολικη τυπου 1, τα συμπτωματα ειναι πιο ελαφριας μορφης και περισσοτερο ειναι καταθλιπτικα παρα μανιακα.

----------


## dreamful

και γω εχω πολυ μεγαλύτερη ροπη προς τον καταθλιπτικο πολο...

----------


## dreamful

τελικα εγινε αυτο που περιμενα και που ηθελα 
ο γιατρος μου, μου προσθεσε στην φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη και το ζολοφτ (50 mg τη μερα-δεν μου εβαλε 100 γιατι φοβηθηκε μην ανεβω πολυ...)
ευτυχως ξεφορτωθηκα και 5 mg zyprexa

----------


## anxious4ever

ωραια λοιπον!! ειδες?καλα παει ρε...αγαλι αγαλι γινται η αγουριδα μελι...

----------


## dreamful

> ωραια λοιπον!! ειδες?καλα παει ρε...αγαλι αγαλι γινται η αγουριδα μελι...


 :Smile:   :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

σκεφτομαι τωρα που υπαρχει η προοπτικη να ανεβω (και ηδη εχω αρχισει να βγαινω σιγα-σιγα απο την καταθλιψη), να ζητησω απο την διαχειριση να μου αλλαξει το νικ μου σε κατι πιο αισιοδοξο
π.χ. dreamful_woman_2 μιας και εχω χασει τους κωδικους του παλιου μου νικ.
εκτος αν σκεφτω κατι πιο ουδετερο (εννοω οχι και τοσο πια αισιοδοξο), ωστε αν ξαναπεσω στην καταθλιψη να μην ξαναζητησω παλι να μου το κανουν dreamless  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## dreamful

....τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι ισως το dreamless να ειναι πιο αντιπροσωπευτικο για μενα ανεξαρτητως αν ειμαι πανω ή κατω αφου και οσες φορες ανεβηκα μονο την ουτοπια ονειρευομουν...

----------


## dreamful

dreamless και παλι dreamless!!!
ο λογος?
μεχρι προσφατα μου ειχαν πει οτι το προνοιακο επιδομα που θα παρω θα ηταν 336 ευρω το μηνα και οτι θα παρω αναδρομικα κατα τριχιλιαρο
σημερα ενα μελος του φορουμ με ενημερωσε οτι το επιδομα ειναι 314 το μηνα και οτι απο αναδρομικα δεν διακαιουμαι τιποτα
τι ομορφα!
πανω που ειχα αρχισει να βγαινω σιγα-σιγα απο την καταθλιψη ξαναεπεσα
εξασφαλισα μια καταθλιψαρα για τους επομενους δεν ξερω και γω μηνες...
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

την εξασφαλισες? χμμ εγω την εξασφαλισα απο κουνια προικα

----------


## dreamful

ακομα στα χαμηλα
το ζολοφτ δεν βοηθησε
θα πω στον γιατρο μου να μου το κανει 100 μγ αντι για 50 που ειναι η ελαχιστη δοση
ερχονται και χριστουγεννα, που ως γνωστον για τα ατομα με ψυχολογικα προβληματα η μελαγχολια των γιορτων ειναι ακομα πιο μεγαλη...
ανεβαινω για λιγο και μετα παλι βουτια στην καταθλιψη

----------


## dreamful

γραφω μετα απο τοσο καιρο για να σας πω με μεγαλη μου χαρα πως η καταθλιψη *επιτελους* εφυγε!!!
θελω επισης να ευχηθω σε ολους σας, η νεα χρονια να σας φερει οτι σας στερησαν οι προηγουμενες!!!
να ειστε ολοι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μηπως ανηκεις σε αυτο το ειδος ανθρωπου που δε μπορει να κατσικωθει συνεχεια στο ιδιο σημειο ολο το χρονο? γιατι εγω αν δεν εξαφανιστω καπου σε καμια εκδρομη νιωθω οτι θα λαλησω.. υπαρχουν καπιοι ανθρωποι που εχουν αυτο το χαρακτηριστικο αλλα οι περισσοτεροι δε το ξερουν... καπου θελω να φυγω για να ξαναγυρισω στη συνεχεια... οι αδυναμιες σου καταληγουν τα μεγαλυτερα προσοντα σου τελικα...

----------


## dreamful

αλεξ μου γλυκε ο λογος της απουσιας μου δεν ηταν αυτο που λες αλλα το οτι ημουν σε βαρια καταθλιψη
σου ευχομαι ολοψυχα καλη χρονια!!!  :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλη χρονια..

τελικα οι γυναικες ειναι πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικες εμεις οι αντρες ειμαστε σουπιες με το μελανι μπορει να εχουμε φρικαρει κ να μη φαινετε τιποτα προς τα εξω...

----------


## dreamful

> καλη χρονια..
> 
> τελικα οι γυναικες ειναι πολυ πιο εκδηλωτικες εμεις οι αντρες ειμαστε σουπιες με το μελανι μπορει να εχουμε φρικαρει κ να μη φαινετε τιποτα προς τα εξω...


μπα...μην το λες...
οι αντρες ειστε τα καλυτερα παιδια  :Smile:

----------


## dreamful

α! ξεχασα να σας αναφερω οτι τελικα επικοινωνησα με την προνοια και τελη φλεβαρη θα μπουν στον τραπεζικο μου λογαριασμο γυρω στα 1000 ευρουλακια.
εκτοτε καθε διμηνο θα παιρνω 628 αλλα θα μου δινει και ο πατερας μου 60 ευρω εβδομαδιαιως (40 για την ψυχολογο μου και 20 για να ικανοποιω τις καταναλωτικες μου αναγκες)
δλδ θα εχω καθε μηνα στα χερια μου γυρω στα 550
αυτο μου εδωσε μεγαλη χαρα!!!
το ξερω οτι τα ψυχολογικα κενα δεν καλυπτονται με την υλη...αλλα οσο να ναι μια ηρεμια την φερνουν...

----------


## anxious4ever

μπραβο καλη μου! ολα πανε οπως τα θελες..οποτε υπαρχει κ λογος για να χαμογελας ακομα πιο πολυ!!
χαιρομαι που βγηκες απο την κωλοκαταθλιψη! να παει στα ορη στα αγρια βουνα!!
ουστ απο δω!! μακρυα απο μας!

----------


## dreamful

σε ευχαριστω πολυ γλυκια μου που συμμεριζεσαι τη χαρα μου  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

ειμαστε εδω για τα καλα κ για τα κακα!!
χαιρομαι που νιωθεις καλα!! πραγματικα σου ευχομαι να μεινεις ετσι..αλλα κ παλι να μην γινει αυτο..δεν μασαμε ε??
εννοειται πως οχι...ειμαστε παλιες καραβανες εμεις..δεν μας τρομαζουν οι τρικυμιες!

----------


## dreamful

χεχε ετσι ειναι μπουμακι μου  :Smile:

----------


## anxious4ever

μπραβοοοοοοοοοοοοοο !! μια χαρα μας μπηκε ο νεος χρονος παντως! δυναμικα κ χαιρομαι... :Big Grin:

----------


## dreamful

εγω να δεις ποσο χαιρομαι που περασαν τα δυσκολα μπουμακι μου γλυκο  :Big Grin:

----------


## dreamful

ολα καλα ρε παιδια ...εφυγε η καταθλιψαρα, αλλα....πολλα φαρμακα μαζευτηκαν ρε γαμωτο...
zyprexa,remeron,zoloft,clonotril,lyrica για τα ψυχολογικα μου
επισης η φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη "εμπλουτιστηκε" με το biofenac (γιατι εχω σοβαρο θεμα με το ποδι-μειζονα τροχαντεριτιδα λεγεται η παθηση....ουτε που ξερω τι σημαινει, αλλα ευτυχως ειναι ιασιμη) και με clarisid των 500mg 2 την ημερα (αντιβιωτικο γιατι εχω ακροαστικα και πολυ ασχημο βηχα...)

----------


## anxious4ever

Μην εχεις παραπονο...εισαι καλα?νιωθεις καλα?ξεκολλα με τον αριθμο των φαρμακων..τι να κανουμε..κ γω παιρνω το πρωι 2 χαπες για το αυτοανοσο μου..μετα παιρνω κ το αντικαταθλιπτικο μου..μετα παιρνω κ ενα αλλο για κατι αλλα που χω...οκ..τι να κανω τωρα..να κατσω να με παρει απο κατω..αφου εγω νιωθω καλα σημαινει οτι τα εχω αναγκη.

----------


## dreamful

βρε μπουμακι φοβαμαι μην παθει καμια ωρα τπτ το συκωτι μου ή το στομαχι μου  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## anxious4ever

προσοχη στους φοβους!! τους αρεσει να κλεβουν ονειρα....
επισης...ο γιατρος ειναι εκεινος που θα ελεγχει τις τρανσαμινασες σου...κ λιγο να ανεβουν(μου χει συμβει) με μια μικρη μειωση της δοσης ολα μια χαρα.
το συκωτι αναπλαθεται..κ θυμισου επισης οτι οι κακες σκεψεις καινε το συκωτι κ τα σωθικα κ το μυαλο μας!
γι αυτο μιας κ σηκωθηκες τωρα..δεν αφηνεις τις πολλες ανησυχιες παραπερα?απολαυσε λιγο τις στιγμες σου!
αντε γραψε κανα ποιημα να χαρουμε κ μεις! που μου αρεσουν κ τοσο...

----------


## dreamful

"αγγαλιασε με
σφιξε με και μην με αφηνεις ποτε
μοναχα η αγγαλια σου κανει το θανατο να κρυβεται..."

ντριμ

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

Η τέχνη μας ελκύει μόνο αποκαλύπτοντας τον πιο μυστικό μας εαυτό.
Jean-Luc Godard

----------


## dreamful

> Η τέχνη μας ελκύει μόνο αποκαλύπτοντας τον πιο μυστικό μας εαυτό.
> Jean-Luc Godard


καλοοοοοοοο!!!

----------


## dreamful

πινω κρασακι!!!
το ξερω οτι δεν ταιριαζει ουτε με την αντιβιωση ουτε με τα ψυχοφαρμακα αλλα δεν ειναι και κατι που κανω συχνα...
εβιβα!!!η ζωη ειναι γλυκια κι ας εχει βασανα... :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω επιδη εχω μαθει τη τεχνη οσο περιοργο κ αν φαινεται τα καλλιγραφικα γραματα κ τα χρωματα μπορουν να βοηθησουν καπιον να γινεις σε αυτον πιο ευχαριστος (η mariam_m θα τσιμπιεται με αυτα που γραφω κ θα νομιζει οτι ονειρευεται) 

αλλα απο την αλλη δε πιστευω οτι αξιζει το κοπο να ξεπατωθεις δινοντας τα ολα για να κανεις αγνωστους προς εσενα να σε εκτιμησουν κ ειδικα οταν δε σε εκτιμουν κ ολας.
*καπιες φορες ειναι στραβο το κλιμα το τρωει κ ο γαιδαρος στο τελος
ενω οταν ειναι καλο το κλιμα το ομορφαινεις κ αλλο για να εισακουστεις περισσοτερο.*
δε γινετε να καταναλωνεις το 100% του εαυτου σου προς οοολες τις κατευθυνσεις γιατι στο τελος θα τριξει ο εγκεφαλος σου 

καλυτερα να μη το καταναλωνεις εκει που δεν εισαι καταληλος για αυτο.

αλλα ειναι βαρετο να εισαι ο ιδιος συνεχεια.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> πινω κρασακι!!!
> το ξερω οτι δεν ταιριαζει ουτε με την αντιβιωση ουτε με τα ψυχοφαρμακα αλλα δεν ειναι και κατι που κανω συχνα...
> εβιβα!!!η ζωη ειναι γλυκια κι ας εχει βασανα...


Oχι με την αντιβιωση μην πινεις , προσεχε γιατι μια φορα θα την παθεις! ( υπαρχει μια πολυ συγκεκριμενη κατασταση που μπορει να παθει καποιος στον συνδυασμο αυτο) Συν οτι κανεις το συκωτι σου φλαμπε.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

πως γινεται καθε φορα τα ελλατωματα να καταληγουν σε προσωντα δηλαδη εγω που ανακατευομαι με τη παραμικρη αφορμη κ ετσι δε πινω τιποτα ειμαι σε καλυτερη θεση? μαλον κ ναι κ οχι

----------


## dreamful

ωχ ψιλοτρομαξα να σου πω την αληθεια!
καλα εκανες φυσικα που μου ανεφερες τον κινδυνο μνημονιο
παντως γι' αυτο το λογο, σημερα παρολο που ελλειπαν οι γονεις δεν ηπια ουτε μια σταγονα!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν ειχα σκοπο να σε τρομαξω !! Απλα τελειωσε την αντιβιωση σου και μετα πιες 2-3 ποτηρακια κρασι (απο οτι διαβαζω εδω με ψυχοφαρμακα μπορεις να πινεις *μετρημενα*) .

Περαστικα κιολας .

----------


## dreamful

να εισαι καλα  :Smile:

----------


## giorgos panou

dreamless μην τρομαζεις ευκολα!κι πανω από όλα χωρις λογο! μην ακους ότι νανε ,τα φαρμακα ,συγκεκριμενα τα αντιβιοτικα δεν πρεπει να τα παιρνουμε συνεχομενες πολλες μερες! -γυρο στη μια βδομαδα 10 μερες- κι παντα με εντολη γιατρου!η ελαριθρομυκίνη - αν δεκαμω λαθος αυτό δε παιρνεις?- καταπολεμα τις λοιμοξεις από μικροοργανισμούς,μικροβια! 
Το αν ειπιες κρασακι τις γιορτινες αυτές ημερες κι ετυχε να παρεις κι το χαπι αυτό δεν εγινε κανενα κακο!!ημαρτον!! ο καθεενας γινετε γιατρος η φαρμακιποιος κι τρομαζει τον κοσμο! δε το λεω για τη συγκεκριμενη φαση αλλα γενικα πρεπει να μην γραφουμε οδηγιες χρησεως για φαρμακα! Πιστεψεμε δεθα παθεις τπτα που ειπιες αλκοολ μια φορα! το συνεχεια θα ειχε πρόβλημα! το μονο που μπορει να γινει ,στη χειροτερη λεμε ,, είναι να μην ειχε την δραση που επρεπε να ειχε ,διοτι το αλκοολ σπαει την δραση του αντιβιοτικου! κι είναι σαν να μην πειρες ,η να πειρες πολύ λιγο! κανονικα θα επρεπε να ξανα παρεις χαπι, στη φαση που ειχες κατανα΄λωση συνεχεις αλκοολ! αλλα κι παλυ μην παιρνεις τις μετρητης τα γραπτα μου !ουτε κανενος αλλου !! παρα μονο αυτου που στο εγραψε! δλδη καλο θα ηταν σε κάθε παρομοια φαση η προβληματισμο σου να παιρνεις τηλ. τον γιατροσου! μην ντρεπεσαι! υποχρεομενοι είναι να μας εξηπερετουν οι γιατροι!χεχε.
Τελος ηθελα να σε ρωτησω αν τα οσα φαρμακα που παιρνεις σου ειπε ο γιατρος ότι πρεπει να τα παιρνεις για συγκεκριμενο καιρο ανεξάρτητα αν νιώθεις να εχεις γιατρευτεί? ξερω ότι μερικα αντικαταθλπτικα αργουν να δρασουν κι βλέπουμε την διαφορα μετα από μερες! επισης το ότι βλέπουμε διαφορα δε σημαινει ότι γιναμε καλα! ουτε ότι πρεπει να παψουμε να τα παιρνουμε! εσενα ο γιατρος του σου ειπε?

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Σε καποιες αντιβιωσεις ο συνδυασμος με αλκοολ ειναι φονικος.. Αντε με την καθε αηδια εδω μεσα!
Μια κοπελα πηγε και ηρθε επειδη ηπιε μια μπυρα με την λαθος αντιβιωση , παθαινεις μια κατασταση που σχεδον μιμειται το εμφραγμα ! Καλυτερα να εχεις λιγο φοβο απο το να κανεις κατι που μπορει να σου κοστισει οργανικα..Ενταξει ρε ντοκτορι?

(κλαριθρομυκινη λεγεται οχι ελαρυθρομυκινη ουτε φυγερυθρομυκινη )

Συγνωμη θεματοθετρια αλλα εχω αλλεργια στην μαλακια.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω σκεφτομαι οτι αυτος που θα εμπαινε στο κοπο να ψαξει τις επιδρασεις του ποτου της αντιβιωσης κλπκλπ θα ειναι αυτος που πινει ο ιδιος αφου οταν ενα πραγμα σου γινεται βιωμα αυτο ειναι η καλυτερη κινητηρια δυναμη για να φτασεις απο το πατο στη κορυφη σαν αυτο το πετυχημενο που ελεγε ο μαγκαιβερ εγω ηθελα να γινω ψυχολογος αλλα αντι για αυτο εγινα ασθενης...
για παραδειγμα εγω ειμαι ο πιο ασχετος ανθρωπος που δεν μελετησε σχεδον ποτε τι επιδρασεις μπορει να εχει το ποτο στον ανθρωπο για πιο λογο? γιατι πολυ απλα δε μπορουσα να πιω
οπιος εχει τα γενια θα εχει κ τα χτενια.
οι ανθρωποι διακατεχονται απο ενστικτο επιβιωσης που τους σπρωχνει να ψαχνουν συνεχως τα θεματα που οι ιδιοι τα εχουν αναγκη οπως καπιος που πιναει σκεφτεται συνεχεια τι θα φαει.

----------


## giorgos panou

επειδή εσυ "κυρια!" ειχες αποθυμενο να γινεις γιατρος, η "φαρμακοποινιαρα" κι δε τα κατάφερες! επειδή για την υγεια του ελληνικου πληθισμου σε εκοψαν! θα ξεσπατε εδώ μεσα?? ημαρτον κυρια! 
Είναι ενας από τους κανωνες του φορουμ!! απαγορευετε να κανουμε διαγνώσεις! απαγορευετε να λες σε καποιο μελος πωτες να παρει φαρμακα! η πωτες να μην τα παρει! ουτε μπορεις να λες τι θα παθει ,να την τρομαζεις , η να μαντευεις τις αλλεργιες του κάθε ενός εδώ μεσα!! 
Αν δεις ΕΓΩ! το κανω πολύ προσεκτικα! κι συνεχφς τονιζω "ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ! ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ! ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΝΩΝΑΣ!!" καντω κι εσυ αυτο!! εξαλου δεν θα είναι η πρωτη φορα που θα με αντιγράψεις ,που θα κανεις ότι κανω ,εγω, συνηθωηζεις να αντιγραφεις δικαμου λογια, η τον τροπο που γραφω η εκφραζω κατις!! κι χαιρομαι για αυτό κυρια! 
Πλεον εχεις γινει επικυνδηνη για το κοινο καλο ! σε παρακαλω κυρια! μαζεψου!! η μαλον παρακαλω την διευθυνση του φορουμ να προσεχει !!ΣΟΣ!!! δεν πρεπει να αναφερόμαστε σε φαρμακα!! τουλάχιστον να λεμε πρωτα το ότι είναι κατά την γνωμημας, να το τονιζουμε!! η ότι ετσι νομιζουμε εμεις!!

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εκει που ημουν χορευτρια εδινα και αντιβιωσεις γι'αυτο το λεω..Παντως σιγουρα ειναι πιο προκλητικο να λες εμμεσα στον αλλον πιες δεν τρεχει τιποτα , ναι μπορει να μην γινει κατι , αν γινει ομως? Κυριε! (ελεησον)

----------


## giorgos panou

ουδεπωτες αναφερα ΕΓΩ! ειτε ειπα ότι αυτό που λεω είναι το σωστο κι ότι ετσι λενε οι κανονες του φαρμακου! παντα ξεκαθαριζα ότι είναι η γνωμημου!! ξεκαθαριζα ότι πρεπει να συμβουλευτεί τον γιατρο της! κατις που εσυ δε κανεις πωτες κυρια!
Το ιδιο κακο είναι να προτρεπεις καποιον ναμην παρει το φαρμακο του με το να το παρει!!παραβιαζεις για πολλοστη φορα τους κανονες του φορουμ!! ειτε με ηβρεις!- κατι που από ότι δειχνεις οτις είναι μες στο αιμασου, λογικα θα σε χαρακτηριζει σαν ανθρωπο, δε μπορω να το κρινω συνεχως αυτό,ουτε είναι σωστο να σου κανω συνεχως αναφορες,εξαλου ισως με αυτό το τροπο ζεις κι επικοινωνεις,ισως είναι το ποιον των ανθρωπων που συναναστρέφεσαι ετσι,ισως ετσι εμαθες! χιχιχιχι - ότι κι να είναι δε θα ξανα αναφερθώ, δυστυχως εχουμε "πολύ δημοκρατια" εδώ !

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Δεν... με τιποτα.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Εκει που ημουν χορευτρια εδινα και αντιβιωσεις γι'αυτο το λεω..Παντως σιγουρα ειναι πιο προκλητικο να λες εμμεσα στον αλλον πιες δεν τρεχει τιποτα , ναι μπορει να μην γινει κατι , αν γινει ομως? Κυριε! (ελεησον)


χαιρομαι που αυτην την φορα φερθηκες με ωριμοτης! ότι δεν θα ξανα γινουμε ρεζιλι! Το ιδο θα καμω κι εγω! δε θα συνεχισω την αψιμαχια μαζισου! εξαλου δεν υπαρχει κι λογος να γινει! 
Σου εστειλα κι προσωπικο μηνυμα κυρια. Το ότι αυτή την φορα μπορέσαμε κι σταματήσαμε τις λογομαχιες δεν σημαινει ότι συνεμορφώθην προς τας υποδείξεις μου! αλλα ότι απλα επικρατησε η λογικιν.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

> χαιρομαι που αυτην την φορα φερθηκες με ωριμοτης! ότι δεν θα ξανα γινουμε ρεζιλι! Το ιδο θα καμω κι εγω! δε θα συνεχισω την αψιμαχια μαζισου! εξαλου δεν υπαρχει κι λογος να γινει! 
> Σου εστειλα κι προσωπικο μηνυμα κυρια. Το ότι αυτή την φορα μπορέσαμε κι σταματήσαμε τις λογομαχιες δεν σημαινει ότι συνεμορφώθην προς τας υποδείξεις μου! αλλα ότι απλα επικρατησε η λογικιν.


Ναι μην πιανεις και την Αρχαιαν Ελληνικην ειναι κριμα να την σκοτωσεις και αυτην.

----------


## giorgos panou

Τι να κανουμε κυρια! βλέπεις καποιοι τα νεανικαμας χρονια εκτως από το να βγαινουμε σε κλαμπ, η από το να καθόμαστε στις πλατειες ανοιγαμε και κανενα βιβλιαρακι! δε διαβαζαμε μονο οσα ειμαστε υποχρεωμενοι από το σχολειο! βλέπετε κυρια! ότι δεν παιρνανε όλα τα παιδια μονον τα βιβλια για τις εργασιες στις σχολες μας! τα βραδια όταν εσεις κυρια χορευατε συνοδεια από ταχυρυθμα τραγουδια σε διαφορα εξωτικα κλουβια! που ειτε εμοιαζαν σε κλουβια των μεγαλων πολυχρωμων παπαγαλων! ειτε ειχαν τρουλο κρεμασμενα σε αλυσιδες - καλα!! δε φοβόσασταν κυρια σαν χορευατε εκει πανου? μην σπασουν ,μην πεσουν κατου !?ε?,αληθεια δε τρομαζουν τα κοριτσα ? η μερικες από αυτές παιρνουν τπτα "φαρμακακια!" που τους "διωχνουν" τον φοβο?ε? όταν χορευουν στα ψηλα τραπεζια δεν είναι λιγο επικινδυνο ?ε? - επειδή αυτό που μου ειπες ,ισως με διακριτικο τροπο ηθελες να στο μεταφρασω και συγνωμη αν καποιες λεξεις δεν τις καταλαβαίνεις μπορεις να μου το ζητας! μην ντρεπεσαι κυρια!χιχιχι , ετσι λοιπον το -" συνεμορφώθην προς τας υποδείξεις μου" σημαινει - συμορφω :Stick Out Tongue: θηκες,δλδη "πειρες χαμπαρι" με αυτά που σου ειπα!" - ο.κ.?

----------


## dreamful

πρωινες παγωνιατικες καλημερες και ειρηνη ημιν!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ειρηνη παση τεκνα μου...

----------


## anxious4ever

καλημεραααα..μπρρρρ τι κρυο ειναι αυτο???

----------


## dreamful

μπουμακι το σκ ακουσα θα ανεβει στους 15 βαθμους !!! :Big Grin:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εμ εδω εχουμε το καιρο για αυτοκρατορες πιο πανω δεν θα ανεβει με τιποτα κ γω ξυπνησα κατεψηγμενος σημερα ξυπνησα πριν λιγο κ χτυπαγαν τα δοντια μου κ εβαλα το αεροθερμο που υποτιθετε οτι ο πατερας μου το πηγε στο μαστορα κ το φτιαξε τι φτιαξιμο ειναι αυτο δε μπορω να καταλαβω σα κονσερβοκουτι κουδουνιζει

----------


## anxious4ever

ναι κ γω ακουσα οτι θα φτασει κ την κυριακη στους 18..αλλα απο δευτερα παλι χιονιας κ κρυο..

----------


## dreamful

> ναι κ γω ακουσα οτι θα φτασει κ την κυριακη στους 18..αλλα απο δευτερα παλι χιονιας κ κρυο..


μπουμακι μου γλυκο και αγαπημενο, ας κανουμε λιγη υπομονουλα
σε λιγους μηνες θα αρχισει να μυριζει ανοιξη  :Smile: 
δοξα τω Θεω ζουμε σε μια ευλογημενη χωρα απο αποψη φυσικου περιβαλλοντος
απο αλλες αποψεις.....ας τα να πανε...

----------

